# Locals aus Jena?



## Zottlich (2. Oktober 2008)

Servus an die Gemeinschaft,

treiben sich hier im Forum auch ein paar Locals aus Jena rum?
Bin zu gezogen und brauche mal ein paar Infos wo es hier DH/Dirt/FR Tracks gibt. Willkommen sind auch Kontakte zum geminsamen Biken. Alleine machts ja kein Spaß bekanntlich. Die DH-Strecke Erlkönig habe ich heute schon mal abgecheckt. Ist sehr nett das Teil, sieht aber so aus als wenn da nicht so oft jemand ist. Keine Reifenspuren usw.. Und die Strecke ist schon ziemlich zu gewuchert. 
Also über Infos wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## bodo bagger (3. Oktober 2008)

Zottlich schrieb:


> Servus an die Gemeinschaft,
> 
> treiben sich hier im Forum auch ein paar Locals aus Jena rum?
> Bin zu gezogen und brauche mal ein paar Infos wo es hier DH/Dirt/FR Tracks gibt. Willkommen sind auch Kontakte zum geminsamen Biken. Alleine machts ja kein Spaß bekanntlich. Die DH-Strecke Erlkönig habe ich heute schon mal abgecheckt. Ist sehr nett das Teil, sieht aber so aus als wenn da nicht so oft jemand ist. Keine Reifenspuren usw.. Und die Strecke ist schon ziemlich zu gewuchert.
> Also über Infos wäre ich dankbar!



erle ist afaik ziemlich tot geworden. horizontale zum fr/touren geht gut, ist aber offiziell verboten und wird wohl auch mitlerweile kontrolliert.

ansonsten kannst du dann mal richtung erdmannsdorf stadtroda zum benni auf die superhill wm strecke fahren.
viel airtime garantiert.

desweitern gibbet noch diverse lustige single trails von den umliegenden bergketten runter in die stadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zottlich (3. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich finde es eigentlich schade um die Erle, dass da nichts mehr geht. Ist echt eine sehr geile Strecke mit leichtem Worldcup style. Bist du aus Jena oder haste du noch Kontakt zu ein paar Locals hier?
Gibt es in Jena eigentlich nur die Erle oder auch noch andere DH Strecken?
In Erdmannsdorf die Strecke kenne ich. Fahre am 11.10. auch beim Rennen mit. War schon ein paar mal dort. Ich glaub in Pößnek gibt es auch noch was zum meiseln.


----------



## trailmasterxc (3. Oktober 2008)

Bin aus Gera,

kenne somit keine Strecken in Jena außer der schon genannten Horizontale, die aber eher CC Trail ist, aber sehr geil wenn dich niemand erwischt. Vom Jenzig soll es ganz gut bergab gehen, bin ich selber aber nicht gefahren.....

Wo ist denn der Erlkönig in Jena?

Grüße Trailmaster


----------



## bodo bagger (3. Oktober 2008)

hab bis vor paar jahren in jena gelebt. bin ab und an noch dort....

pössnekt gibbet noch die sapporozh trails, die schon in diversen vid produktionen zu sehen waren.

im schwartatal gibt es noch bei oberweissbach ne strecke direkt an der bergbahn,

steinach der park sollte dir ja bekannt sein.

vom jenzig runter geht es zum erlkönigbrunnen. ist also im weitesten sinne die erle strecke. 

horizontale ist eher schon je nach variante ne sehr ausgedehnte und vor allem technische single trail tour. trail ist teilweise nicht mehr als nen halben meter breit direkt am fels lang und da geht es ohne sicherung dann schon mal so 20-30 meter senkrecht runter.... also nicht fallen dort.


----------



## Zottlich (3. Oktober 2008)

trailmasterxc schrieb:


> Bin aus Gera,
> 
> kenne somit keine Strecken in Jena außer der schon genannten Horizontale, die aber eher CC Trail ist, aber sehr geil wenn dich niemand erwischt. Vom Jenzig soll es ganz gut bergab gehen, bin ich selber aber nicht gefahren.....
> 
> ...




Die DH-Strecke Erlkönig ist am Jenzig. Nach dem Erlkönigdenkmal 50m rechts in den Wald und schon stehst du am fuß der Strecke. Dann nur noch 20 min. hoch schieben.


----------



## martn (4. Oktober 2008)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> [...]
> horizontale ist eher schon je nach variante ne sehr ausgedehnte und vor allem technische single trail tour. trail ist teilweise nicht mehr als nen halben meter breit direkt am fels lang und da geht es ohne sicherung dann schon mal so 20-30 meter senkrecht runter.... also nicht fallen dort.



wo is die horizontale bitte technisch? fahrtechnisch is die eher anspruchslos, aber dafür teilweise ein sehr geiler schneller rollercoaster mit tunneleffekt.


----------



## weimarbiker (6. Oktober 2008)

gibts n grund , wieso am erle nichts mehr geht?


----------



## Bikerredstar (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo erstmal,
bin auch "wieder frisch" in Jena... 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=360963
...und suche  Anschluss  aber eher Touren-mäßig, da ich grad nur ein Bike (Hartail) da hab. Seit wann ist denn Horizontale verboten bzw. welche Teile??? Ist ja schrecklich!


----------



## Zottlich (7. Oktober 2008)

weimarbiker schrieb:


> gibts n grund , wieso am erle nichts mehr geht?



Liegt bestimmt daran das es nicht jeder kennt oder vielleicht auch das die erbauer schon garnicht mehr biken oder nicht mehr in jena leben.
hab aber auch mal gehört das es wohl stress gab mit dem förster, ob dass stimmt weiß ich nicht.
ich persönlich war vor einer woche mal dort und ich muss die strecke ist so geil die darf man einfach nicht zuwuchern lassen. darum werde ich das zepter in die hand nehmen und die erle wieder bekannt machen und pflegen. bin auch auf der suche nach ein paar lokals aus der umgebung die dabei mit machen wollen diese schöne strecke zu erhalten.


----------



## Bikerredstar (7. Oktober 2008)

...erle ist oben am landgraf oder?
wenn ich's hinkrieg mal meinen DH-Prügel aus Süddeuschland zu holen währ ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerredstar (7. Oktober 2008)

...ah sorry - lesen bildet Erle ist dann wohl eher die andere Seite vom Tal...


----------



## Zottlich (9. Oktober 2008)

die ist am jenzigberg


----------



## Master | Torben (9. Oktober 2008)

Leider sehr kurz aber spassig ists auch vom Napoleonstein zum Landgrafen zu fahren


----------



## weimarbiker (9. Oktober 2008)

sobald mein neues rad da ist bin ich wohl eh jede woche einmal in jena.(leider erst ab dezember ) so mit dem zug aus weimar is man ja fix da.
ich wär also schon dafür und wäre auch mit bei.

bin diesen sommer zweimal dagewesen und auch gefahren und muss sagen, respekt was da entstanden is.sollte sich niemand, der vertikale action mag entgehen lassen!!!


----------



## Master | Torben (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss wirklich mal zum Erlkönig fahren und mir das genauer anschauen.


----------



## McGeifer (9. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin....

Also bin auch aus Jena und momentan ziemlich oft an der Erle. Mein Bruder der Fetzi * hier im Forum düst auch immer mal gern mit mir dort rum wenn er hier ist .. ansonsten bin ich meist mit nem Kumel auf nem blaube Norco unterwegs....

Können uns ja mal an dem wochenende vom 18-19 verabreden wenn ihr bock habt .. 

da kömmer ja mal nen kl. Treffen veranstalten 

grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd mich jetz mal aufs Radl schwingen und ne Runde drehen - am Wochenende wirds wohl leider nix  da sieht man mich wenn überhaupt nur zu Oma radln - lecker Mittagessen und so 

Vielleicht treff ich ja jetz einen von euch


----------



## Zottlich (12. Oktober 2008)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> Moin moin....
> 
> Also bin auch aus Jena und momentan ziemlich oft an der Erle. Mein Bruder der Fetzi * hier im Forum düst auch immer mal gern mit mir dort rum wenn er hier ist .. ansonsten bin ich meist mit nem Kumel auf nem blaube Norco unterwegs....
> 
> ...




Grüße,

wie siehts aus boy's, wollen wir uns heute mal an der Erle treffen?
Um 16 Uhr ist eine gute zeit.


----------



## Master | Torben (12. Oktober 2008)

Zottlich schrieb:


> Grüße,
> 
> wie siehts aus boy's, wollen wir uns heute mal an der Erle treffen?
> Um 16 Uhr ist eine gute zeit.



Das wird leider nix - 16:00 hampel ich in Schöngleina aufm Flugplatz rum und lass mich bissl rumfliegen 

Schreibt aber mal ob ihr euch trefft - ich glaubs zwar nicht aber eventuell kann ich nachkommen


----------



## McGeifer (12. Oktober 2008)

ich denfinitiv nicht ... muss mit oma un dopa geburtstag feiern ...


----------



## Zottlich (12. Oktober 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Das wird leider nix - 16:00 hampel ich in Schöngleina aufm Flugplatz rum und lass mich bissl rumfliegen
> 
> Schreibt aber mal ob ihr euch trefft - ich glaubs zwar nicht aber eventuell kann ich nachkommen



Geh lieber mit dem fahrrad fliegen  *g*
ja ich mach ne ansage falls sich was ergibt.
viel spaß beim fliegen.


----------



## Zottlich (12. Oktober 2008)

An alle:

Wer hat lust auf ein kl. Treffen nächste Woche Samstag um 14:00 Uhr zum gemeinsamen fahren an der Erle (DH) in Jena? (Jenzigberg)
Macht mal ne Ansage, wie es bei euch passt!


----------



## McGeifer (12. Oktober 2008)

da sag ich einfach mal.... bin bei ....

grüße
Jens


----------



## Zottlich (13. Oktober 2008)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> da sag ich einfach mal.... bin bei ....
> 
> grüße
> Jens




Super, da sind wir schon  mal zwei!
Mal schauen ob sich noch ein paar leuts dazu gesellen.


----------



## McGeifer (13. Oktober 2008)

ich werd nen kumpel auf jedne fall auch mitbringen ... der hat keien andere Wahl  ...

also sind wir schon 3 leutz ...

zudem werd ich noch jemdan fragen den ich selber noch nicht kenne wir uns aber schon vor ner Weile mal treffen wollten ...

also evt. schon 4 leutz 

grüße
Jens


----------



## Zottlich (13. Oktober 2008)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> ich werd nen kumpel auf jedne fall auch mitbringen ... der hat keien andere Wahl  ...
> 
> also sind wir schon 3 leutz ...
> 
> ...



Das hört sich doch super an. Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mit spielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetzi * (13. Oktober 2008)

menno will auch wieder die erle runterballern ... naja bastel ich halt am video weiter ... 

is ja wie sex ohne hände , oder verwechsel ich da was


----------



## Zottlich (14. Oktober 2008)

Fetzi * schrieb:


> menno will auch wieder die erle runterballern ... naja bastel ich halt am video weiter ...
> 
> is ja wie sex ohne hände , oder verwechsel ich da was



Warum kannst du nicht kommen? Dein radel ist wohl kaputt, oder woran liegt es?

Und was für ein Video?


----------



## Fetzi * (14. Oktober 2008)

nee mein radel is nich kaputt ( von einem verbogenen Bremshebel mal ganz abgesehn ) aber ich wohne in Wolfsburg   !Arrrgh!  und bin nur öfters bei meinem Bruder zu besuch .

Video .. hehe .. naja .. ich schicke euch den link wenn ich es heut noch hochgeladen bekomme !

vorher schaut doch mal hier rein , ist aber nicht von mir , aber mit meinem Bruder ( cyborg )

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=b2EsLEx9hPM


----------



## Fetzi * (14. Oktober 2008)

so , damit ihr nicht verhungert , kurz aber ich hoffe es gefällt

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/42854/


----------



## Zottlich (14. Oktober 2008)

Das ist doch mal ein geiles Video. Echt geile Aufnahmen!
Wann sind die entstanden?


----------



## Fetzi * (14. Oktober 2008)

vor 2 wochen


----------



## McGeifer (14. Oktober 2008)

jupp war geiles wochenende...

absolut geilstes Wetter bis abends...

grüße
Jens


----------



## Zottlich (15. Oktober 2008)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> jupp war geiles wochenende...
> 
> absolut geilstes Wetter bis abends...
> 
> ...



Servus,

Samstag steht noch?
Haste den einen noch erreicht den du auch nicht so kennst.

Findet man dich eigentlich im StudiVZ?


----------



## McGeifer (15. Oktober 2008)

hou ... 

Jupp hab ihn erreicht, er will auch kommen...

Ich frag noch mal nen kumpel... da währen wir ja schon 4 leutz...

grüße
Jens

asoo studi .. jupp . 

Jens Schiller ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zottlich (15. Oktober 2008)

Super.

Hab auch mal geschaut, das Wetter soll auch ganz gut werden (leicht bewölkt und Sonne)

Bleibt es bei 14:00 Uhr?

Gruß Falco


----------



## McGeifer (15. Oktober 2008)

bei mir ja ..

kumpel hab ich noch nicht erreicht werds morgen noch mal versuchen ...

meld mich dann noch mal...

grüße
Jens


----------



## Fetzi * (16. Oktober 2008)

macht ja bilder !!

hab noch 400GB platz !


----------



## Zottlich (16. Oktober 2008)

Kann meine Cam mit nehmen, die ist aber nicht so gut.
Hat dein bruder eine gute.

Bei uns schifft es wie sau. Hoffentlich ist es am samstag ein wenig trockener.
Laut wetterbericht soll es ganz gut werden, ohne regen.
Hab auch dein Kommentar im Studivz gelesen. Hast auch eine nachricht von mir.


----------



## McGeifer (16. Oktober 2008)

naja kp wie gut die hier ist ... is ne alte panasonic.. schau ma hier...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=362313

die sind bis auf das letzte mit der gemacht .. qualli past schon ....

Bildertechnisch hat meim mom ne ziemlich gute .. kann ich ja evt. mitbringen mal schaun ....



tjaa und wettertechnisch werden wir scho sehen .. die könn ja meist nicht mal das wetter von gestern richtig vorhersagen .. bleibt also abzuwarten..

grüße
Jens


----------



## Zottlich (16. Oktober 2008)

geht doch die qualität.

Mit dem wetter haste recht. Mal abwarten.

Bis denne Antenne

Hast auch eine Freundschafts einladung von mir im Studi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (16. Oktober 2008)

jupp hab dich din ....

freu mich schon aus samstag .. hoffentlich psst das wetter ..


----------



## Zottlich (16. Oktober 2008)

jo ich mich auch.

endlich mal die erle gescheit rocken. jetzt habe ich endlich meine schoner da.
beim letzten mal habe ich mich ja nur runter rollen lassen. und den spot angeschaut.

wo wollen wir uns treffen, an der erle oder irgend wo in der city?
aus welcher richtung kommst du? (ihr)


----------



## McGeifer (16. Oktober 2008)

also können uns gern auch in der city treffen ...

komme aus richtung bachstraße also wo des klinikum mal war .. evt kann mans ich ja am johannistor treffen.... also da an den Treppen 

grüße
Jens


----------



## Zottlich (17. Oktober 2008)

johannestor hört sich gut an.
komme aus richtung sickingenstraße.
Also um 14:00 Uhr dann am johannestor. Oder schon eher?


----------



## McGeifer (17. Oktober 2008)

jo 14 uhr passt


----------



## Fetzi * (17. Oktober 2008)

ihr schweine , ich will mit wuhääääääääääääääää !


----------



## Zottlich (17. Oktober 2008)

alles klaro!

bis denne antenne.


----------



## Zottlich (18. Oktober 2008)

schön war es heute.

außer das ich einmal weg gelegt habe.
und mir jetzt erst zuhause aufgefallen ist nach dem ich meinen brustpanzer ausgezogen habe das mein rechter arm leicht lediert ist. hab voll den schwellkörper am unterarm, weil mein bike drauf gefallen ist.


----------



## McGeifer (18. Oktober 2008)

jo war echt geil ... hat sich voll gelohnt .... bis nächsten Samstag 


@ zottlich

...nen Schwellkörper..."  ... wenn sonst nix weiter passiert is dann gehts ja noch, hab den crash zwar nicht ganz gesehen .. hätte aber böse ins Auge gehen können... also Schwamm drüber nix passiert.. bis zu nächsten mal ...


----------



## Zottlich (19. Oktober 2008)

jo war echt lässig.

hätte ich nicht gebremst hätte ich mich bestimmt nicht weg gelegt. und hätte den sprung geschafft. Scheiß blockade im kopf.

hier mal ein der link von meinem Video: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=L9hQnwZLmsw

(da bin ich auch noch mit nem Dirtjump Helm gefahren. Aber man muss sich erst einmal richtig zerlegen um zu kapieren das man lieber alles dran haben sollte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zottlich (20. Oktober 2008)

An alle Freunde des schnellen Bergabfahrens!

Diesen Samstag ist es wieder so weit, das mann sich zum gemeinsamen Fahren an der Erle trifft. 

Wer letztes Wochenende nicht konnte, kann wenn er Zeit und Lust hat sich dazu gesellen, zum gemeinsamen DH fahren im schönen Jena-Wald.

Die Uhrzeit wann jemand anzutreffen ist, wird noch bescheid gegeben!

Also macht die Drahtesel klar und auf zum Spaß haben!

Ride Hard/Ride Free


----------



## McGeifer (20. Oktober 2008)

jupp ... wenns Wetter passt bin ich + Kumpel wieder bei.. gibt noch viel zu lernen


----------



## Zottlich (21. Oktober 2008)

super.

ja hoffentlich passt das wetter. die prognose sagt das bewölkt sein soll, oder auch regen.

Na ja mal abwarten!


----------



## Zottlich (23. Oktober 2008)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> jupp ... wenns Wetter passt bin ich + Kumpel wieder bei.. gibt noch viel zu lernen



Wie siehts aus, Samstag 14:00 Uhr am Johannestor?

grüße Falco


----------



## McGeifer (23. Oktober 2008)

jupp wenns wetter passt bin ich bei ...


----------



## volcom_stoned (25. Oktober 2008)

schade das meine freundin am we diplomball hat...ansonsten wäre ich dabei gewesen 

jens...kannst du mir verraten wo du wohnst, wenn du über die bachstraße kommst? wohn nämlich auch dort in der nähe auf der jahnstraße

gruß vom ritchie


----------



## McGeifer (25. Oktober 2008)

Nabend !!

Wohn in der Semmwelweisstrasse 

Vorn an der Ecke wo unten mal das kl. Lebensmittelgeschäft drin war .., gegenüber der Frauenklinik...

Jahnstraße is ja gleich um die Ecke ... 


lustig wie viele Leute sinch auf einmal finden 

grüße
Jens


----------



## McGeifer (25. Oktober 2008)

also noch mal offiziell Treffen ist 13 uhr am Johannistor . hoffe es werden paar Leute  .. 


grüße
Jens


----------



## Fetzi * (25. Oktober 2008)

sry off-topic , aber habe ich euch schon mal erzählt das der höchste berg in wolfsburg 64 m hat ... *heul*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zottlich (25. Oktober 2008)

64 Meter, ich schmeiss mich weg. Da lohnt ja noch nicht mal das hochschieben!


----------



## McGeifer (6. November 2008)

So .. samstag isses wieder so weit.... wenns wetter passt 

12 Uhr treffen am Johannistor und gemeinsames zur Erle rollen....

grüße
Jens


----------



## Zottlich (8. November 2008)

das wird wieder lustig. freu mich schon drauf.
endlich habe ich die schlammrefs drauf.haligali drecksauparty


----------



## McGeifer (8. November 2008)

ouhh jaaa .. das war nen spaß ...


bis zum nächsten mal...


----------



## Zottlich (8. November 2008)

war lässig. und dieser grip mit den reifen  
und der neue freeride erst. tunnelblick ohne ende.

freu mich schon aufs nächste mal


----------



## volcom_stoned (9. November 2008)

Habe heute beim joggen eine geile freeride-Strecke gefunden...da geht auf jeden vollspeed...mit schönen matschlöchern mitten im weg...also is fallen und schlamm in der fresse vorprogrammiert 

ich würde sagen das wir das wenn ich wieder da bin ma in angriff nehmen

------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Ein Geograph verläuft ich nicht! Er erkundet!!!!!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zottlich (10. November 2008)

volcom_stoned schrieb:


> Habe heute beim joggen eine geile freeride-Strecke gefunden...da geht auf jeden vollspeed...mit schönen matschlöchern mitten im weg...also is fallen und schlamm in der fresse vorprogrammiert
> 
> ich würde sagen das wir das wenn ich wieder da bin ma in angriff nehmen
> 
> ...



Na, dann müssen wir das mal die Tage in angriff nehmen


----------



## McGeifer (16. November 2008)

Nabend !!

Haben heut mal paar Bilder an der Erle gemacht....
hoffe sie gafallen... 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/11823


grüße
Jens


----------



## Fetzi * (17. November 2008)

na also ...   *freumichnenknickinshemd*


----------



## Zottlich (17. November 2008)

Sind echt ein paar gute Bilder dabei!
Unser Jens, der Profifotograf


----------



## McGeifer (17. November 2008)

Zottlich schrieb:


> Sind echt ein paar gute Bilder dabei!
> Unser Jens, der Profifotograf




Profi**********... naja .. man tut sein bestes


----------



## volcom_stoned (18. November 2008)

hat jemand lust am do die freeridestrecke am bismarkturm auszuprobieren?


----------



## McGeifer (18. November 2008)

sry ich nicht .. hab unter der Woche keine Zeit bzw. wenn ich Feierabend hab also 17 uhr is ech scho lange dunkel ...


----------



## Zottlich (19. November 2008)

bin dabei. 13 Uhr am Norma! bis denne antenne


----------



## volcom_stoned (19. November 2008)

null problemo jens....wenn die strecke gut is, können wir am samstag da ja vor der erle nochma hinradeln 

is doch ein angebot oder?

gruß vom ritchie


----------



## McGeifer (19. November 2008)

samstag erlse .. also bei -6°C seh ich das noch nicht so .. da hab ich nix mehr zum anziehn bei solchen temp. zumal meine handschuhe erst montag wieder holen kann .. hatte ja diesen montag abholen sollen nur war dann nen schild dran das die woche zu ist wegen urlaub ... arrrrg ... also glaub nich das am we was erle techn. geht bei mir .... weil ohne handschuhe is so schon ******* aber bei unter null .. uiuiui ...


naja mal abwarten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (20. November 2008)

wo gibts denn am bismarckturm ne freireitstrecke (und wodurch zeichnet die sich als solche aus)?


----------



## volcom_stoned (20. November 2008)

Also als frreride im eigentlichen Sinne ist die nich zu beschreiben. Es geht halt einen schmalen Weg runter mit paar Kurven und paar Matschlöchern.
Nun zur Beschreibung wo es liegen soll (wird ein bisschen kniffelig, aber ich versuche es):

Wenn man die Leutra hinterfährt kommt man in ein Waldgebiet. Dort kann man die eher flachen Serpentinen hochfahren oder den steilen Weg geradeaus hochlaufen. Jedenfalls sollte man die serpentinen nehmen. Bei der ersten steilen Haarnadelkurve geht auch ein Weg nach rechts. Diesen nimmt man und fährt bzw. läuft bis zur Bank hoch. Ab da kann man dann das Stück wieder runter heizen.

Tschau


----------



## not.the.one (20. November 2008)

Servus miteinander! 
Er meint wohl die Bank bei "Kahles Hoehe", oder?!
Quasi meine Hausrunde 
...aber "Freeridestrecke"... das koennte wohl bei dem einen oder anderen falsche Illusionen wecken 

*g*


----------



## Zottlich (20. November 2008)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> samstag erlse .. also bei -6°C seh ich das noch nicht so .. da hab ich nix mehr zum anziehn bei solchen temp. zumal meine handschuhe erst montag wieder holen kann .. hatte ja diesen montag abholen sollen nur war dann nen schild dran das die woche zu ist wegen urlaub ... arrrrg ... also glaub nich das am we was erle techn. geht bei mir .... weil ohne handschuhe is so schon ******* aber bei unter null .. uiuiui ...
> 
> 
> naja mal abwarten....




wann waren denn -6 Grad?
jens geb dir nen ruck, du alte m.....i! 
Du hattest doch aber auch die ganze zeit handschuhe, was ist denn mit denen?

Komm schon, samstag erle meister!


----------



## Zottlich (20. November 2008)

Also der Freeride am Bismarkturm ist einfach nur ein ein breiter weg mit wurzel, steinen, schnell und etwas langsaneren Kurven und ein paar wellen zum abheben.
Ich finde diese Trail perfekt zum schnell fahren, ab und zu muss man auch mal tretten. Ist jetzt nichts übelst technisches. Aber macht jede menge spaß.

Nur geheize!
Mir gefällt es!


----------



## Zottlich (20. November 2008)

martn schrieb:


> wo gibts denn am bismarckturm ne freireitstrecke (und wodurch zeichnet die sich als solche aus)?



was ist bitte schön eine Freireitstrecke?


----------



## volcom_stoned (20. November 2008)

not.the.one schrieb:


> Servus miteinander!
> Er meint wohl die Bank bei "Kahles Hoehe", oder?!
> Quasi meine Hausrunde
> ...aber "Freeridestrecke"... das koennte wohl bei dem einen oder anderen falsche Illusionen wecken
> ...



joa genau des meine ich

und falco hat recht..die strecke is goil...waren grad testen...kann ich nur weiter empfehlen


----------



## McGeifer (20. November 2008)

Zottlich schrieb:


> wann waren denn -6 Grad?
> jens geb dir nen ruck, du alte m.....i!
> Du hattest doch aber auch die ganze zeit handschuhe, was ist denn mit denen?
> 
> Komm schon, samstag erle meister!




Naj mal wetterbericht gehört ? über we werden unter null .. und die 6-7-8-9- die wirs letzte mal hattenw aren grenzwertig mit meine klamotten ... und ohne hgandschuhe eh nich .. das is total ******* zu fahren

sind bei der rep.. der eine war doch am finger eingerissen...

außerdem hab ich hinten noch lockeren Speichen hab ich letztes mal nur notdürftig "fest" gezogen .. und die woche bin ich nich dazu gekommen des bike mal weg zu bringen....  zum nachziehen ....


----------



## Benji (20. November 2008)

beim runterfahren mal darauf achten: wenn ihr wieder auf dem breiten forstweg seit und richtung stadt runter rollt, einfach mal schauen da gehts irgendwann mal links runter nen weg zu einer straße und nem tunnel. is ne schöne verlängerung der besagten strecke.

noch ein tipp für tretwütige: neben der b7 (parallel dazu, beginnend am carl august) verläuft auch ein recht schicker weg, schön schmal, dafür etwas flach, macht aber mit der richtigen geschwindigkeit viel spaß.

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zottlich (20. November 2008)

Temperatur hin und her. da von wirst du dich doch nicht aufhalten lassen?
und hinterrad zentrieren dauer wenn du es ausgebaut hin bringst 5 minuten.
handschuhe habe ich zur not auch noch für dich. hab zwar auch hier und da schon ein paar löcher, aber vollkommen außreichend für einen tag.

also let's rock?



Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> Naj mal wetterbericht gehört ? über we werden unter null .. und die 6-7-8-9- die wirs letzte mal hattenw aren grenzwertig mit meine klamotten ... und ohne hgandschuhe eh nich .. das is total ******* zu fahren
> 
> sind bei der rep.. der eine war doch am finger eingerissen...
> 
> außerdem hab ich hinten noch lockeren Speichen hab ich letztes mal nur notdürftig "fest" gezogen .. und die woche bin ich nich dazu gekommen des bike mal weg zu bringen....  zum nachziehen ....


----------



## martn (20. November 2008)

ah, jetz glaube ich zu wissen, von welchem weg ihr redet. der war früher mal deutlich schmaler, oder?


----------



## Zottlich (20. November 2008)

ja genau. der sieht so aus als wenn er aufgeschüttet wurde. zumindestens ist die hälfte aus kies (KALKSTEIN) aufgeschüttet wurden. 
auf jeden fall ein sehr schöner track zum heizen.


----------



## volcom_stoned (20. November 2008)

Benji schrieb:


> beim runterfahren mal darauf achten: wenn ihr wieder auf dem breiten forstweg seit und richtung stadt runter rollt, einfach mal schauen da gehts irgendwann mal links runter nen weg zu einer straße und nem tunnel. is ne schöne verlängerung der besagten strecke.
> 
> noch ein tipp für tretwütige: neben der b7 (parallel dazu, beginnend am carl august) verläuft auch ein recht schicker weg, schön schmal, dafür etwas flach, macht aber mit der richtigen geschwindigkeit viel spaß.
> 
> b



joa haben wir heute au gesehen...war mir damals beim joggen nich aufgefallen...lag vll daran das es dunkel war

abba da gehts au noch ein stück höher...dzu muss man an der bessagten stelle nich links sondern rechts abbiegen

@ falco...woher weist du das es kalkstein is?


----------



## Zottlich (20. November 2008)

das sieht man doch das es kalkstein ist. oder nicht?


----------



## McGeifer (20. November 2008)

Zottlich schrieb:


> Temperatur hin und her. da von wirst du dich doch nicht aufhalten lassen?
> und hinterrad zentrieren dauer wenn du es ausgebaut hin bringst 5 minuten.
> handschuhe habe ich zur not auch noch für dich. hab zwar auch hier und da schon ein paar löcher, aber vollkommen außreichend für einen tag.
> 
> also let's rock?



nee ich werd am we sicher nicht bei sein .... muss auch noch bissle was am auto machen ... und mal dafür sorgen das der motor vom kumpel ausm keller kommt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zottlich (21. November 2008)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> nee ich werd am we sicher nicht bei sein .... muss auch noch bissle was am auto machen ... und mal dafür sorgen das der motor vom kumpel ausm keller kommt ...



Ok. Na mal schauen wer noch bock hat.
Biete auch gerade auf ein Fully bei Ebay, kannst ja mal schauen geb bei ebay mal Lapierre ein und dann links in der zeile auf radsport. dann findest du es.


----------



## McGeifer (21. November 2008)

Zottlich schrieb:


> Ok. Na mal schauen wer noch bock hat.
> Biete auch gerade auf ein Fully bei Ebay, kannst ja mal schauen geb bei ebay mal Lapierre ein und dann links in der zeile auf radsport. dann findest du es.



schaut recht zart aus ?  .. nich lieber was "groberes" ? ..

EDIt: meinst das Spicy oder ?


----------



## Zottlich (21. November 2008)

nein. das DH 230

hier mal der link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Lapierre-DH-230-...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

schau jetzt mal


----------



## McGeifer (21. November 2008)

hmm nettes teil .. habsch zwar noch nie was von gehört aber das heist ja nix ....


ws gehtn heut abend noch ? .. kannst dich ja mal per icq melden ...


----------



## Benji (22. November 2008)

@volcom stoned: ick wees schon, du sollst denn weg von oben auch durch das stück nach unten hin ergänzen, die abfahrt wird damit was länger.

@martn: ja, der weg war früher schmaler und hat m.e. auch mehr spaß gemacht, aber er wurde ja vor paar jahren mal verbreitert und halt mit neuem belag versehn.

@zottlich: schickes rad da bei ebay

b


----------



## Zottlich (22. November 2008)

@Benji: ja das ist schon ein schönes Radel. Ist sehr wendig und leicht. Und hat diesen geilen Virtuellendrehpunkt als Dämpferansteuerung.
Und das schöne ist, es haben nicht viele dieses bike. Das ist mir persönlich ganz wichtig. Weil jede Sau fährt Giant,Santa Cruz, Demo 7-9, und vor allem fährt jede Sau Kona.
Wenn ich es bekomme, was ich hoffe(zur zeit bin ich noch höchstbieter) freue ich mir nen Loch in Ar.....!
Na mal schauen. Montag läuft die Auktion aus. (meine Höchstgrenze habe ich mir gesetzt, weiter geh ich ich dann auch nicht)

Und wenn halt nichts wird, dann muss ich :kotz:


----------



## Zottlich (25. November 2008)

aaaaahhhhh wurde überboten.

ich könnte  :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## Fetzi * (25. November 2008)

wieviel am ende ?

möge es den anderen bieter elendig auf die fresse haun ^^


----------



## Zottlich (25. November 2008)

ist für 2535 euronen raus gegangen.

ja genau, möge der typ sich zerbersten ohne enden!


----------



## McGeifer (7. Dezember 2008)

Schönen guten Abend !!!


Ich möchte mich mal auf diesem Weg melden, da mir seit geraumer Zeit schon die Idee durch den Kopf schwirrt eine kleines Bike-Team oder ähnliches zu gründen.

Durch das mtb-news Forum und Studi/MeinVZ, ICQ und co. haben sich ja mittlerweile ein paar ziemlich begeisterte MTB Fahrer gefunden die sich ja zum Teil seit fast einem Jahr regelmäßig treffen um an der Erle oder den Trails rund um Jena bisschen die fetzen fliegen zu lassen. Da inzwischen in diversen Gesprächen auch immer wieder mal bzgl. Urlaub und evt. Wochenendsausflügen gesprochen wurde besteht also meiner Meinung nach auch eindeutiges Interesse an weitern Treffen bzw. Aktivitäten.

Da steht also die Idee evt. ein lockeren Verbund in Form eines Bike-Teams zu gründen im Raum.

Ich möchte auf diesem Weg einfach mal unverbindlich anfragen ob generelles Interesse bestünde ein Team zu Gründen. Hauptsächlich würde es sich um Downhill/Freeride drehen bin aber auch fürn anderens offen.

Ihr solltet bei eurer Entscheidung aber ein paar Dinge mit überdenken, denn es bringt nichts wenn am ende von 10 Leuten die ggf. dabei sind nur ein oder zwei wirklich aktiv sind. Das soll nicht heißen das es Zwang zu Treffen oder so gibt, ich will damit nur mal zum überlegen anregen ob wirkliches Interesse auf längere Zeit hin besteht.



Dann sind da noch paar Dinge die ich mal mit angesprochen haben will und dazu auch deine Meinung hören will. Wenn man so ein nennen wir es mal Projekt starten will, sollte eine ordentliche Homepage und ein Teamlogo nicht fehlen. Beides erfordert vermutlich ein bisschen finanzielle Unterstützung da ich das keineswegs allein aus eigener Tasche finanzieren kann und möchte.

Eine Homepage selber bauen mag sicher gehen, sieht aber erfahrungs-
Gemäß meist recht schrottig aus. Ich habe über eine Kumpel derzeit jemand zur Hand der evt. so eine Homepage für uns bauen würde ohne dabei ein Vermögen zu verlangen. 

Überlege dir einfach mal wie viel dir die Homepage evt. wert währe, also eine Einmalsumme wie z.b. 50 um die Page bauen zu lassen und wie viel du max. im Monat abdrücken würdest um die Serverkosten zu decken. (Bin noch am recherchieren wie hoch sich diese Kosten belaufen würden). Ich werde dann später noch mal genaue Zahlen nennen wenn Interesse an einem Team bestehen sollte, damit dann genau geklärt werden kann was für Kosten auf uns zukommen würden. Um das ganze dann noch ein bisschen zu verfeinern, hätte ich auch jemanden zur Hand der recht günstig T-Shirts und auch Trikots bedrucken würde, dass sollte also auch kein Problem sein.


Ganz wichtig!!! .. Da ich selber nur recht wenige Ideen bzgl. eines Namens für das Team habe würde ich mich über Anregungen sehr freuen. Eins sollte allerdings beachtet werden, wenn wir uns z.b. DH Crew Jena nennen wollen müssen wir so weit ich weis (kann mich auch irren, meine aber so was gelesen zu haben) einen Verein gründen und Jena will für das verwenden des Stadtnamens Geld haben. Wie viel weis ich nicht das könnte man aber sicher klären, außerdem sollte der Name nicht gerade Erlkönig ev. heißen da die Strecke am Erlkönig wie ihr alle wisst, nicht offiziell ist was sicher Probleme mit sich bringen würde.

Mein Vorschlage währe einfach mal:

CCJ  Chaos Crew Jena oder so was in der Art.


Ihr könnt diese Mail auch gern an Kumpels von euch weiter schicken die evt. auch Interesse haben, möchte ja niemanden außen vor lassen.


Würde mich über Anregungen sehr freuen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jens Schiller



Antwort bitte per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zottlich (23. Dezember 2008)

Wird Zeit, das wir mal ein kleines Treffen veranstalten zwegs dem Teamnamen!


----------



## McGeifer (23. Dezember 2008)

Jupp... 

werd das heut mal mit meinen Bruder bequatschen, wann der Zeit und Lust hat...

Das muss sich mal klären damit es weiter gehen kann..


grüße
Jens


----------



## ~joe~ (20. Januar 2009)

moin
weiß ja nich ob das thema noch aktuell is aber hier wär noch jemand der lust hätte nen bissel den erlkönig runter zu heizen ^^
weiß nat nich auf was fürn fahrerlevel seit und was ihr für bikes fahrt (fully oder hardtail)...
denn zu meiner schande muss ich gestehen das noch nich alt zu viel erfahrung im bereich downhill hab und nur nen bergamont hardtail fahr...(hätte aber auch lust mir nen schönes fully zu zulegen aber das macht nat. nur sinn wenn ichs richtig ausnutzen könnte...)
wollte eig mit nem kumpel mal richtig anfangen zu fahren und haben uns ne kleine aber feine strecke bei uns im wald gebaut aber aufgrund der relativ geringen  zeit während der schule und da wir nur zu zweit waren is das dann doch wieder im sand verlaufen...was nat sehr schade und blöd is...
und jetzt bin ich mal über dieses forum gestolpert und wollt doch mal schaun ob es nich die möglichkeit gibt das biken wieder richtig anzufangen...
also wär cool wenn sich jemand melden würde bin auch über skype,icq und anderen kommunikationsmitteln zu erreichen...
also vieleicht dreht man mal ne runde ^^


----------



## McGeifer (20. Januar 2009)

hi joe ...

klaro is das Thema noch aktuell 

Par Kumpels und ich werden sofern das Wetter passt diese Wochenende auch wieder schöne rumdüsen.... 

Wenn de Lust hast mal rum zu kommen, bist herzlich willkommen.


Alles weiter würde ich einfach mal per Pn machen .. schreibst mir einfach mal und da kömmer uns was aus machen ....

grüße
Jens


----------



## Fetzi * (20. Januar 2009)

ich schreib mal für die anderen mit ..

also treffen is kein problem , schliess dich mit cyborg(mein brüderchen) oder zb. zottlich kurz , die fahren auch fast jedes wochenende .

wir machen das auch fast alle nur just for fun , ohne ersthaften trainingshintergrund und kompletter schmerzbefreiung !
der spass an der sache steht im vordergrund, und wird es immer bleiben .
fahr mal ne runde mit , wirst es nicht bereuen 

bin auch bald wieder da , und ein rad zum testen ( bzw wo du dich mal richtig fein zerlegen kannst ) würden die dir auch mal geben , die sind ja alle stabil ;-)

nehm dich aber vor der langhaarigen Resi in acht .. HAR HAR HAR

485524882 meine icq

tschüüü


----------



## ~joe~ (20. Januar 2009)

danke für die schnellen antworten und sry für das zugespame via icq ^^
also dann freu ich mich schon mal auf die ersten runden mit euch...


----------



## Fetzi * (20. Januar 2009)

zugespamt ?? hast du was geschrieben ??

;-)

wart ma ab wenn ich was gesoffen habe


----------



## ~joe~ (20. Januar 2009)

naja das werd ich bestimmt ertragen können...hatte ne sehr gesprächige ex-freundin und bins somit gewohnt ^^


----------



## Fetzi * (21. Januar 2009)

daher ex!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (21. Januar 2009)

Fetzi * schrieb:


> daher ex!


----------



## ~joe~ (22. Januar 2009)

ne deswegen nich das war ertragbar,wenn auch manchmal nur schwer ^^


----------



## Zottlich (22. Januar 2009)

@joe: schön das sich uns noch einer anschließen will. find ich klasse. bist auch meiner seite her herzlich willkommen. leider werde ich dieses we nicht am start sein können zwegs arbeit.
ach ja, es ist nicht so schlimm das du ein hardtail fährst bin bis vor zwei monaten, 4 jahre lang mit nem hardtail downhill gefahren, also kein problemchen.


----------



## ~joe~ (22. Januar 2009)

hi
also am we gehts bei mir auch nich muss auch arbeiten...
aber dafür bestimmt nächstes außer dennen fällt wieder mal ein das sie mich am we braucht...
ja hardtail wird bestimmt noch gehn aber muss mich vorallem mal und die gabel kümmern die is viel zuweich..


----------



## Zottlich (22. Januar 2009)

was hastendenn für eine Gabel?


----------



## ~joe~ (22. Januar 2009)

Rock Shox Psylo
werd mal ne härtere Feder reinbaun...
kennst du dich damit zufällig aus?oder weißt du obs dafür ne anleitung gibt`?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~joe~ (23. Januar 2009)

mal ne blöde frage hab ne echt preiswerte monster t angeboten bekommen (dc mit 170mm fw) wär das sinnvoll sowas an nen hardtail zu baun oder vollkommener schwachsinn?
eig doch eher totaler unfug oder?


----------



## Bikerredstar (23. Januar 2009)

~joe~ schrieb:


> doch eher totaler unfug oder?



Genau so seh ich das! Moster werden ja geliebt oder gehasst, da gibt's hier im Forum seit Urzeiten tiefe gespaltene Lager, aber das sie im Hardtail totaler Quatsch sind, ist Konsens...


----------



## Zottlich (23. Januar 2009)

~joe~ schrieb:


> mal ne blöde frage hab ne echt preiswerte monster t angeboten bekommen (dc mit 170mm fw) wär das sinnvoll sowas an nen hardtail zu baun oder vollkommener schwachsinn?
> eig doch eher totaler unfug oder?



machst nur deinen rahmen futsch! nicht zu empfehlen!


----------



## ~joe~ (23. Januar 2009)

jut dann sind wir uns ja einig...
werd mir erstmal ne neue feder fÃ¼r meine gabel besorgen...
weiÃ jemand ne inet seite auf ders welche preiswert gibt?
hab nur eine gefunden auf der sie 30â¬ kosten aber auverkauft sind...


----------



## Zottlich (23. Januar 2009)

~joe~ schrieb:


> jut dann sind wir uns ja einig...
> werd mir erstmal ne neue feder für meine gabel besorgen...
> weiß jemand ne inet seite auf ders welche preiswert gibt?
> hab nur eine gefunden auf der sie 30 kosten aber auverkauft sind...



Uf welcher seite warst du?


----------



## ~joe~ (23. Januar 2009)

ick war auf der seite
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Psylo+U-Turn+Ersatzfeder?osCsid=a871242a065b2482d2ea83cc0c478785
haben aber leider nich mehr hart und sehr hart...
was meint ihr denn was ich für eine nehmen sollte ne harte oder ne sehr harte?


----------



## Zottlich (23. Januar 2009)

~joe~ schrieb:


> ick war auf der seite
> http://bike-components.de/catalog/Psylo+U-Turn+Ersatzfeder?osCsid=a871242a065b2482d2ea83cc0c478785
> haben aber leider nich mehr hart und sehr hart...
> was meint ihr denn was ich für eine nehmen sollte ne harte oder ne sehr harte?



kannst auch mal bei:

www.actionsports.de, www.hibike.de oder bei www.bike-mailorder.de schauen.

Wie viel wiegst du ist ja erst mal die frage, zwegs der feder?


----------



## ~joe~ (23. Januar 2009)

nein,nein und leider nochmal nein haben alle drei nich die feder...
wiege so um die 70 kilo...müsste also rot sein aber wollte eig gleich ne blaue reinbaun...
kennt ihr euch denn beim ölwechsel solcher gabeln aus?
also soweit ich weiß brauch ich 5er öl oder?aber wie wird das genau gewechselt?
beim federn wechseln sollte das ja nich das problem sein aber wollte auch gleich noch nen ölwechsel mitmachen...


----------



## Zottlich (23. Januar 2009)

~joe~ schrieb:


> nein,nein und leider nochmal nein haben alle drei nich die feder...
> wiege so um die 70 kilo...müsste also rot sein aber wollte eig gleich ne blaue reinbaun...
> kennt ihr euch denn beim ölwechsel solcher gabeln aus?
> also soweit ich weiß brauch ich 5er öl oder?aber wie wird das genau gewechselt?
> beim federn wechseln sollte das ja nich das problem sein aber wollte auch gleich noch nen ölwechsel mitmachen...



also zegs ölwechsel kann ich dir bei der gabel nicht weiterhelfen. und bei den gedern weiß auch net so genau welche jetzt die richtige ist.
aber schon seltsam das keiner die federn liefern kann.


----------



## ~joe~ (23. Januar 2009)

ja is echt blÃ¶d hab jetzt mal ne anzeige in diesem suche teil des forums gestellt...
also eine seite hab ich gefunden die welche liefern kÃ¶nnen aber halt fÃ¼r 60â¬ !!!
naja bin eh die ganze zeit am suchen nach nen manual dafÃ¼r aber bsit jetzt nur eins fÃ¼rs federnwechseln gefunden...Ã¼berleg schon die ganze zeit ob ichs nich gleich von nen fachmann lassen mach...
was is denn so euer bikeladen des vertrauens in jena?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerredstar (23. Januar 2009)

~joe~ schrieb:


> was is denn so euer bikeladen des vertrauens in jena?



http://www.radnroll.de/

mein Favorit.


----------



## ~joe~ (23. Januar 2009)

kenn ich aber wollten oder konnten mir nich helfen...


----------



## Fetzi * (23. Januar 2009)

http://alles-fuer-das-rad.de/product_info.php?refID=1&info=p21958_FEDER-PSYLO-U-TURN-HART--BLAU.html

erster treffer bei google ?  weis ja nicht ob das auch deine gabel is ?


----------



## ~joe~ (23. Januar 2009)

ne is es leider net...is ne race mit remote control...


----------



## Zottlich (24. Januar 2009)

was is denn so euer bikeladen des vertrauens in jena?[/QUOTE]

bike and snow ist gut!


----------



## McGeifer (24. Januar 2009)

Jupp *Bike&Snow* oder in Jena Ost bei *Bike-Point* die sind auch ok ...


----------



## Zottlich (15. Februar 2009)

@ jens: was macht das Teamlogo?


----------



## McGeifer (15. Februar 2009)

Wollte mich ja diese we mit ihr treffen nu binsch krank und muss es wieder verschieben.... 

vergessen isses auf jeden fall nicht....


----------



## Zottlich (15. Februar 2009)

Ah OK. NA dann noch mal gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkman6 (25. Februar 2009)

kann bike-point jena empfehlen. meiner meinung nach der bester laden in jena wo auch gute preise machen kann.
ich kann mich noch vor knapp 2 jahren erinnern.
da war ich bei bike and snow und habe ne federgabel gesucht. als antwort kam sowas verkaufen wir hier nicht,nur komplettfahrräder.
am ende hat er dann in nen katalog geschaut und mir den katalogpreis gesagt. 
da kann ich es auch selber bestellen war meine antwort. sind aber trotzdem auch sehr gut.
bei bike point ist man beim verkäufer oli bestens aufgehoben.
der kennt sich in sämtlichen bereichen aus und das sehr tiefgründig.
ob dirt,dh.enduro,xc usw usw
hier steht erstmal der verkauf nicht im vordergrund sondern die beratung sowie der service und nicht so ungefähr wie andere läden. du mußt das teuerste nehmen das ist da beste.
preise machen sie immer gute.
und der mechaniker ist auch top.

zu rad´n´roll muß ich sagen war ich auch mal begeistert. top preise aber das liegt auch sehr dran das sie mehr über internetverkaufen aber garnicht so viele räder sondern mehr teile.
jetzt ist es gar schon so beid denen das die sich weigern wenn man kommt und was gemacht haben will und es nicht bei denen gekauft hat die sich weigern es zu machen.
traf bei nem kumpel von mir zu.der wollte natürlich dafür zahlen und hätte auch noch nen 5er mehr draufgelegt. aber sven meinet machen wir nicht. nicht bei uns gekauft.

zu kirscht sag ich nicht viel die wollen halt geld verdienen. meine frage ob man was an nem 1000 euro xc rad preislich machen kann kam die antwort leider nicht aber nen schloß und schutzplech würden gehen.
die selbe antwort bekam ich auch bei bike and snow. nur bei bike-point-jena habe ich rabatt bekommen und das als neukunde.
und aus denn 1000 euro rad wurde mal schnell 900 und bei den sachen die ich noch dazu gekauft habe gab es auch noch 10 prozent.

ist natürlich meine meinung und erfahrung hoffe trete hier keinen auf den schlips

und zu der federgabel kann ich sagen das bike-point-jena zertifizierter rock-shox händler ist und befugt ist die service für die gabeln vor ort vorzunehmen. 
die machen das also meistens selber im laden sofern nicht was richtig defekt ist.


----------



## ~joe~ (25. Februar 2009)

hi
danke für die antwort aber bin schon auf ne andere gabel umgestiegen...
aber deine erfahrungen kann ich nur teilen bikepoint und bike und snow sind am besten...und zu kirscht braucht man wohl gar nichts mehr sagen ^^

jetzt mal was anderes...
hab ja jetzt neue gabel,protektoren sind auch unterwegs zu mir,wetter is bzw. wird auch wieder annehmbar...also ich wär bereit für ne runde ^^
also sagt bescheid wenn wir mal fahren wollen...


----------



## Fetzi * (25. Februar 2009)

das is recht einfach .. ich bin ab freitag in jena .. und dann ne ganze woche .. sag bescheid wenn du zeit hast !

wenn mir am samstag nich plötzlich der ars** zu friert machen wir den ganzen tag dreck an die klamotten !!


----------



## McGeifer (25. Februar 2009)

Fetzi * schrieb:


> das is recht einfach .. ich bin ab freitag in jena .. und dann ne ganze woche .. sag bescheid wenn du zeit hast !
> 
> wenn mir am samstag nich plötzlich der ars** zu friert machen wir den ganzen tag dreck an die klamotten !!



Volle zustimmung .. am Wochenende lassmer mal bissle die Fetzen fliegen....


----------



## darkman6 (26. Februar 2009)

gibt natürlich noch einige andere ungenannte läden die es in jena gibt.
zb neugasse der auch mal andere marken hat wie steppenwolf.
oder das ritzel oder gegenüber kirscht.
aber bike and snow sowie bike-point-jena sind die besten händler hier.
mh würde auch gerne radeln. warte aber noch auf mein vieleicht neues rad. kommt drauf an was giant für mich bastelt.


----------



## darkman6 (27. März 2009)

so da mache ich nochmal ein nachtrag zu Rad´n´Roll.
Nach genaueren klären des Problems mit Sven von Radnroll, scheinte es wohl nur ein mißverständniss zwischen verkäufer und kunden gewesen zu sein da er niemals Kunden nach Hause schicken würde oder dergleichen. natürlich könnte es vorkommen das gerade die Werkstatt voll war oder es kurz vor feierabend gewesen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chundfra (31. März 2009)

hey leute,

bin nach jena gezogen und wollt mal fragen wo man hier noch DH oder FR fahren kann außer am erlkönig..

war vor kurzem mal beim erlkönig gewesen und muss sagen die strecke is echt topp, gefällt mir..
bevor ich mir die strecke mal genauer anschauen konnte wurde ich jedoch schon von der POLIZEI  angehalten und mir wurde gesagt, dass das fahren hier verboten wäre, da der erlkönig ein naturschutzgebiet ist.

habt ihr da ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?
und wird die strecke noch befahren?
mfg


----------



## lustikus (31. März 2009)

moin moin erstmal an alle fahrradbegeisterten kollegen hier!

lustig - oder auch nicht - heute wurde ich von einem durchgeknallten naturschützer (mitglied der landgrafengesellschaft oder mitarbeiter der stadt, hat er nicht so ganz rausgerückt) auf dem napoleonstein angehalten der mir doch sagte, dass ich dort nicht fahren dürfte, wegen naturschutzgebiet usw. und ich mich doch bitte zum erlkönig scheren solle, weil sich die stadt extra ordentlich was kosten lassen hat das ding anzulegen. desweitere hat er mir wirklich informative zugeständnisse mitgeteilt, die definitiv noch folgen haben werden (sein name hat er mir genannt, ich hab endlich mal was in der hand^^) 
er war riesig stolz darauf mit seinen mitstreitern nagelbretter auf den beliebtesten trails überall auf den schlachtfeldern zu verteilen und hegte sogar den wunsch das die fahrradfahrer und moppedfahrer (gut, mit ner karre da oben rumzuheizen find ich auch nicht i.o.) sich das genick brechen sollen. und hundebesitzer soll man knüppeln. und die reiter sollen auch vom pferd fallen. und die schäfer gehören erschossen .. so ein vollhorst. was meint ihr? ist das versuchter totschlag? ich denke schon! ich kann seinen unmut ja verstehen, auf diesen wanderweg da links was zu bauen ist auch herzlich sinnfrei, vor allem, wenns sprünge sind an denen fußgänger nicht mehr vorbeikommen. aber das ist noch lange kein grund, nagelbretter auszulegen! als nächstes spannt er noch drahtseile auf das die biker sich so richtig wehtun! ich glaub es hackt. 

ach ja, nun nochmal @chundfra : wann war das genau und wer weiß darüber näheres? ich erwäge nämlich auch mir einen neuen lieblingsspot (bin dem erle eigentlich immer fern geblieben weil das mit nem hardtail schon ziemlich anspruchsvoll ist und ich die ganzen sprünge umfahren muss -.- ) zu suchen weil ich keine lust habe irgendwann mal in ein nagelbrett oder ein gespannten draht reinzurauschen. also obacht da oben, leute! vor allem auf dem kleinen singetrail der da bei diesem betonaufbockdingens (das zum mitm auto drauffahrn und von unten angucken^^) abgeht.


----------



## Fetzi * (31. März 2009)

klarer fall von .. vorher strecke abgehen .. überall in jena , hatte da schon böse überaschungen hinter kurven


----------



## chundfra (31. März 2009)

puh das des so krass ist hier mit nagelbrettern usw hätt ich nicht gedacht..
aber is schon komisch, der eine wird vom erlkönig weggeschickt, und der andere hingeschickt..
ich glaub die wissen selber nicht so genau ob man da jezt fahren darf oder nicht..
also ich wurde von einen polizisten angehalten, dessen namen ich nicht verstanden hab weil er so schnell geredet hat, war en älterer herr der relativ freundlich war und meinte ich soll im paradis im skatepark fahren, mitn DH bike..

@ lustikus, also ich finde nagelbretter und andere diverse stolperfallen gehen eindeutig zu weit, beschweren würd ich mich auf jeden fall
auf der suche nach en neuen spot wäre ich dabei, wenn das am erlkönig leider so unsicher ist, aber ich kenn mich hier in sachen spots nicht so gut aus, hasst du schon was ins auge gefasst?

eins hab ich heute schon mal gelernt..strecke abgehen!


----------



## Zoda (31. März 2009)

sacht mal haben die nen schuss? nagelbretter auslegen? ich weiß nicht ob ich den typen festgehalten hätte und die bullen gerufen hätte, mir egal ob ich dann strafe zahlen soll aber nagelbretter gehen zu weit, und was stört ihrgendwelches getier wenn ich da mit meinem fahrrad rumfahre? ich glaube die naturschützer gehen alle nen bissel weit für ihre tierchen und pflänzchen? wenn da so ne forstmaschiene durchballert is denen das egal aber auf biker wird geschossen oder was? über so einen dreck könnte ich mich so aufregen, vorallem weil die wege um jena echt richtig geil sind...


----------



## lustikus (31. März 2009)

ich habe mich ne geschÃ¤tzte halbe stunde mit dem herrn unterhalten. am anfang war er noch ganz ok, und hat mich freundlich drauf hingewiesen und seinen text runtergebrabbelt aber als er dann das mit den nagelbrettern erzÃ¤hlt hat, war mir das zuviel und ich fragte, ob ihm die relationen bewusst seien, dass einem radfahrer 250â¬ abgeknÃ¶pft werden (und das rad kÃ¶nnte auch eingezogen werden, sagte er. wer solln mir bitte mein rad wegnehmen, weil ich das erste mal dabei erwischt wurde, wie ich durch ein naturschutzgebiet radel  ) oder er mehrere tausend euro schmerzensgeld wegen  .. ach verdammt, ich muss nochmal den paragraphen raussuchen, in dem genau das steht, vorsÃ¤tzlich schaden zufÃ¼gen oder so Ã¤hnlich. dann gings los -.-
der hat sich in vÃ¶llige extase geredet und sich gar nicht mehr eingekriegt, ich dachte, wasn hier los^^ offiziell gibt es da oben nur einen weg, den man sowohl befahren als auch zu fuÃ gehen kann. der breite schotterweg von dem hundeplatz am waldrand bis nach cospeda. dann gibts n kleinen weg, den man zum napoleonstein hochgehen darf, muss den dann aber wieder zu dem schotterweg runtergehen. alle anderen "wege" dÃ¼rfen seiner meinung nach gar nicht begangen werden. ach und das ding bei dem panzeraufbockdingens, weshalb ich Ã¼berhaupt nicht verstanden hab wieso der denn gerade auf dem weg - wo es mir als radfahrer erlaubt ist, im naturschutzgebiet zu fahren, weil befestigt - er diese dÃ¤mlichen fallen aufstellen muss? der macht sich doch gleich doppelt strafbar. 
naja, ich habe ihm schlussendlich zu verstehen gegeben (natÃ¼rlich in hÃ¶flicher form, ich bin einer von denen, die versuchen den spaziergÃ¤ngern zu zeigen, dass es nicht nur rÃ¼pel unter fahrradfahrern gibt. jeder von euch hat diese erfahrung sicherlich schon einmal gemacht, dass man als fahrradfahrer gleich eine potentielle gefahr darstellt, weil man so schnell unterwegs ist, keine rÃ¼cksicht nimmt etc. hÃ¶flickeit ist das beste mittel, den passanten keine angriffsflÃ¤che geben   dass mich das nicht aufhalten wird, hier zu fahren. denn ein fahrrad kann niemals so einen schaden verursachen, wie ein auto. er sagte in den bremsspuren wÃ¤chst jahrelang kein gras mehr  und auÃerdem kann nicht irgend so ein typ, der sich "gerade" einmal 40 jahre dafÃ¼r einsetzt so daherkommen und wege, die napoleon mit seinen truppen gestampft hat, einfach mal so als verboten zu deklarieren! meine auffasung hat mir im Ã¼brigen auch eine Ã¤ltere dame bestÃ¤tigt, mit der ich mich bestimmt auch nochmal ne halbe stunde am stein unterhalten hab. zitat: "hier wird nie wieder gras wachsen, hier lÃ¤uft jeder lang. das mÃ¼sste sogar unters gewohnheitsrecht fallen"

so. der hat noch viel mehr abgelassen aber das wÃ¼rde den rahmen hier glaube ich sprengen^^

@chundfra  ich hab nochmal genauer drÃ¼ber nachgedacht und werde mich nicht von dort oben vertreiben lassen. was nicht bedeutet dass es nicht viele andere schÃ¶ne wege gibt. bei bedarf kann ich dir schÃ¶ne wege zeigen / auf der karte einzeichnen , nach belieben.

@Zoda  du musst mal dort oben links richtung nord schauen und in die richtung fahren. sehr sehr lustige spielwiese nenn ich das jetzt mal, besagte forstmaschinen haben nÃ¤mlich urdicke naturanlieger und kleinere bumps in den boden gepfercht. hÃ¶hÃ¶, kann sich keiner beschweren das wir da gebuddelt haben. ach ich habs mal eingezeichnet:

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=nC8JP2lmz8MwLCX.JPG

so, das war mein senf zur nÃ¤chtlichen stunde


----------



## chundfra (1. April 2009)

ach diese naturfuzzis sind glaub ich nicht ganz dicht..
aber er hat ja trotzdem ganz schön krasse sachen von sich gegeben, ich will gar nicht wissen was der sonst noch so für phantasien  hat.. kann man sich da nicht irgendwo beschweren, vielleicht bei der stadt?
ich mein wenn es genügend fahrer gibt die sagen wir fahren am erlkönig dann könnse die strecke nicht einfach mit todesfallen spicken oder?
so ganz blick ich da sowieso noch nich durch, is die strecke von der stadt denn genehmigt, oder hat die wirklich da was investiert?
mir scheint es eher so als ob en paar fahrer viel arbeit in die strecke gesteckt haben..
@ lufticus ich würd mir gern mal noch en paar andere wege zeigen lasse, wie siehts denn überhaupt aus, is bei dem geilen wetter mal wieder jemand beim erlkönig am start?
außer freitag nachmittags hätt ich eigentlich immer zeit..


----------



## lustikus (1. April 2009)

also ich konnte leider noch keine bestätigung einholen, ob die stecke am erlkönig eine genehmigte strecke ist. außerdem gibt es keinerlei hinweise, dass jemand dort auch solche fallen aufgestellt hat. 
zwecks beschweren: ich werde eine anzeige gegen den herrn erstatten, denn er hat nach StGB §§22, 23 (1), 25 (1&2), 26, 27 (1&2) gehandelt und sich nach StGB §§ 224 (1&2), 230 (1&2) und BGB §§ 253 (2), 254 (2), 826, 830 (1&2) strafbar gemacht. is ne ganze menge für nagelbretter auslegen. bei der stadtverwaltung, der TLUG, der Jena GEOS arbeitet er nicht. ich bin schon die ganze zeit am telefonieren. das ordnungsamt und die landgrafengesellschaft habe ich noch nicht erreicht. und über umweltschützende vereine in cospeda ist mir nichts bekannt und man konnte mir bis jetzt auch noch nicht weiterhelfen. wenn jemand irgendwas zur suche beitragen kann, am besten namen und telefonnummern von vereinen / organisationen, dann her damit. ich leite alles in die wege um diesem miesen typen sein sittenwidriges handwerk zu legen! sein handeln kann ihn eine freiheitsstrafe von 6 monaten bis zu 10 jahren freiheitsstrafe kosten. auch nur wegen des versuches!

@chundfra: dickes bike^^ ich nehme an du striezt es auch demensprechend ...wir haben in jena eher gemäßigte trails. der erlkönig ist so das derbste was ich kenne. gute strecken sind noch der weg von der burg gleißberg (auch als kunitzburg bekannt), ist aber leider n wanderweg und keine sprünge, anlieger etc. drin... 
von coppanz nach ammerbach runter, bei drakendorf gibts ne schöne strecke vom bergkamm nach drakendorf runter, das dornental vom jägerberg nach nord runter (aber achtung, unten liegt ein umgestürzter baum quer übern weg, wird hoffentlich bald geräumt, wurde evtl sogar schon) tja ääh, und diverse singletrails um jena herum, bspw tautenburg. sehr sehr geil und ordentlich ruppig. jedenfalls mit meinem hardtail^^

zeit hätte ich heute den ganzen tag. morgen ab sachmermal 14 uhr, 13 uhr is unischluss und ich muss ja meinen hobel noch holen.

so, und nu mahlzeit jungs. ich hab grad bock auf currywurst und es ist ja auch schon fast mittag


----------



## chundfra (1. April 2009)

find ich topp das de dich so in die sache reinhängst und jetz anzeige erstattest  man kann ja nicht alles durchgehen lassen..
wenn du irgendwelche stimmen für eine strecke am erlkönig brauchst..meine haste
bin mal gespannt ob das noch irgendwelche wellen schlägt..
danke für die strecken tipps, jetz weiß ich schon mal wo ich anfangen muss zu fahren
jaja das rad sag ich mal hat nix gegen etwas ruppigeres gelände, das will gestrietzt werden^^, deswegen hat mir die strecke am erlkönig ganz gut gefallen
also wollen wir uns morgen 14 uhr am erlkönig treffen?
vielleicht komm ja noch en paar leutz mit, und das wetter soll ja erstma so bleiben


----------



## lustikus (1. April 2009)

14 uhr is gebonkt. ich bring auch gleich mal ne karte mit und zeig dir, wo die beschriebenen wege sind 

und mir ist nochwas eingefallen. an alle die auf den schlachtfeldern unterwegs sind und nagelbretter oder ähnliches sehen: macht fotos davon und lasst sie mir zukommen, ich kann alles gebrauchen! (aber nicht selbst welche auslegen, knipsen und so tun als wärns echte^^ auch wenn der frust groß ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weimarbiker (1. April 2009)

hey grüße jungs, ihr trefft euch mrgen 14.00 am erlkönig?kann man sich einfach mal dazugesellen?
grüße


----------



## lustikus (1. April 2009)

ja na klar, wieso nicht? kommst du extra aus weimar? na als studi kannste ja kostenlos bahn fahrn  hmmm bei dem schönen wetter könnte ich die spiegelreflex eigentlich mal fit machen ...


----------



## weimarbiker (1. April 2009)

klar bei so nem wetter kann man das doch ausnutzen.war schon zweimal da aber hatte noch nie probleme mit wanderern, naturschützern...
außer mit ameisen...


----------



## lustikus (1. April 2009)

wtf? chundfra, sicher das du freitag nachmittag keine zeit hast? ^^
http://www.wetter.net/cgi-bin/wetter-net3/wetter_stadt.pl?NAME=07743
saugeil, 22 grad, ich werd nicht mehr! ach übrigens zum erlkönig: mein kumpel erzählte mir vorhin, dass es so etwas wie eine mündliche absprache mit dem förster gibt. wenn die bauarbeiten nicht überhand nehmen, dürfen wir von ihm aus dort fahren. er hat nichts gesehen - wir haben nichts gesehen 
er ist sehr tolerant den bikern gegenüber nur gabs 2003 erste anläufe, nen north shore dahin zu zimmern, das war aber zuviel und der förster hat die halbe strecke einreißen lassen. ich glaube danach ist das abkommen mit ihm getroffen worden. sollten bullen auftauchen müssen wir leider dennoch von dannen ziehen ... ich wüsste aber auch nicht, was ich da jetzt noch großartig aus dem boden stampfen sollte. vielleicht die doubles n bisschen verkleinern damit ich die auch mal springen kann LOL warn witz^^


----------



## weimarbiker (1. April 2009)

hey jungs komm leider morgen nich mit. habn termin zwecks bachelorarbeit. lässt sich leider nich umgehen. aber sonst wenn am wochenende was geht.... ich bin dabei


----------



## Zottlich (1. April 2009)

Hey leute hab gelesen das Ihr euch morgen am Erlkönig treffen wollt, komme auch um 14 uhr dabei, fahre da recht oft, waren heute auch wieder dort unterwegs. also bis morgen.


----------



## McGeifer (1. April 2009)

Nabend !!!

schön zu lesen das morgen noch paar Leute and der Erle vobei schauen ... ich werd mit 2 Kumpels so gegen 17.30 eintrudeln kommen auch noch 3-4 ander von denen ich weis .. die müssten dann so gegen 16 uhr eintreffen wenn ich mich recht entsinne ...

würde mich freuen mal paar neue gesichter zu sehen ...


bzgl. Förster und Polizei... ich fahre jetzt auch schon ne ganze Weile dort und kenn auch einige die dort seit jahren fahren, da hatte bis jetzt keiner Kontakt mit Polizei oder Förster .. bis jetzt alles ganz ruhig auch keinerlei "Fallen" oder sowas gesehen oder bemerkt und wenn man die Wanderer freundlichg grüßt und mal danke sagt wenn se ausm weg gehen .. dann ist doch alles in bester Ordnung uznd die bleiebn sorag mal stehen schauen zu und fangen nette Gespräche an. Is halt alles auch davon abhängig wie man den leuten selber gegenüber tritt ... einfach bisse Respekt voreinadner und alles ist in Butter 

grüße
Jens


----------



## McGeifer (1. April 2009)

Zottlich schrieb:


> Hey leute hab gelesen das Ihr euch morgen am Erlkönig treffen wollt, komme auch um 14 uhr dabei, fahre da recht oft, waren heute auch wieder dort unterwegs. also bis morgen.



14 Uhr ? . da treffen wir uns wohl gleich dort oder wie ?


----------



## ~joe~ (1. April 2009)

Hi 
geb Morgen dann auch mein Debüt am Erlkönig bin dann auch so um 16Uhr da...
Also wenn ihr ne langsame Schnecke mit Hardtail seht, nicht hupen und habt Nachsicht mit ner "Jungfrau"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chundfra (1. April 2009)

hey das klingt ja richtig gut, da haben sich ja noch en paar leute zum fahren gefunden
also ich bin 14uhr an der strecke, wenn ihr euch schon irgendwie irgendwo dafor treffen wollt..sagt bescheid!
@ luftikus, du hast es geschafft mich richtig neidisch zu machen, soooo geiles wetter..aber ich kann echt nett
naja der frühling hat aber gerade erst angefangen hehe
und die mündliche absprache ist doch schon mal en lichtblick^^
also bis morgen


----------



## Zoda (1. April 2009)

nur mal so ne doofe frage wo is der erlkönig? kann mal jemand die koordinaten bei google earth raussuchen und hier reinstellen? thx


----------



## lustikus (2. April 2009)

also die koordinaten lauten: 50°56'29.65" N  11°36'54.99" E

ich hab trotzdem nochmal ne grafik angehängt, falls ichs versaubeutelt habe^^ du fährst richtung jenzig. am fuß angekommen fährst du jedoch nicht hoch, sondern die straße links rein, die heißt sogar am erlkönig  irgendwann nach nem kilometer ca. siehst du dann den steinernen lulli in latenter pose rechts so halb ausm wald rausragen. gleich dahinter geht die strecke los! (zwischen den 2 bänken durch auf den weg und schon bist du da) wenn du zu schnell unterwegs bist, und die straße geht schon wieder bergauf (von der stadt aus gesehen) bist du dran vorbeigeheizt ^^

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=NjrYEocebjsyY12.jpg


----------



## Zottlich (2. April 2009)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> 14 Uhr ? . da treffen wir uns wohl gleich dort oder wie ?



Jo wir treffen uns dann gleich dort. also bin dann schon ab 14 uhr da und lass es krachen. bis dann rakete.


----------



## Fetzi * (2. April 2009)

hey joe , na denn viel spass , ich bin nächstes wochenende auch wieder da !!!!!!

hoffe doch das man sich dann mal sieht


----------



## lustikus (2. April 2009)

sorry jungs. hab mein hobel grad erst aus der werkstatt abholen können ... ich fahr somit also nicht nochmal los. aber ich denke wir sehen uns die tage mal dort! grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zottlich (3. April 2009)

servus. mach gleich an die erle. wer bock hat kann sich ja dazu gesellen.


----------



## Zottlich (4. April 2009)

Jungs. Heute Erle. Ab um 14:30 uhr ist jemand anzutreffen!


----------



## chundfra (4. April 2009)

ich schau auf jeden fall vorbei, 14.30 geht klar!
bis denne


----------



## Bikerredstar (16. Mai 2009)

...hab ich heute ein Big Hit an der Erle gesehen?


----------



## McGeifer (16. Mai 2009)

jupp haste... nicht meins, war aber mit ihm und noch nem Kumpel unterwegs ....


----------



## volcom_stoned (17. Mai 2009)

Das bin dann wohl ich gewesen


----------



## Zottlich (23. Mai 2009)

volcom_stoned schrieb:


> Das bin dann wohl ich gewesen



wollen wir uns jetzt im ernst streiten richard? wen das sein bigi das war, was gesehen wurde, müssen wir noch aushandeln.


----------



## volcom_stoned (23. Mai 2009)

ahh stimmt du hast ja och eens...hatte ich ganz vergessen


----------



## Puda (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo Locals,

mir sind heute nachmittag drei super hübsch geputzte Freerider in der Nähe Erle entgegengekommen. Ich würd' zugern wissen, wer das war...

Aie, ich bin noch ziemlich neu in der Stadt und würd' gern mal vorbei schauen, wenn jemand da ist. Gestern/heute war wohl nach den Reifenspuren zu urteilen nich viel los. Ach, ich bin eigentlich kein Freerider, fahr mehr CC-Strecken. Aber die Quote ist ja ziemlich gering, vlt. 50/10000 Leuten interessieren sich dafür. Also, wäre jedenfalls cool, mal paar Leute anzutreffen.

Viele Grüße,
Puda.


----------



## Zottlich (26. Mai 2009)

Hey Puda,

wenn wir mal wieder an der Erle am Start sind. Sag ich hier im Forum bescheid. Da kannste dich dann mal sehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puda (26. Mai 2009)

cool, big thanks! 

Viele Grüße,
Puda


----------



## Demo7seveN (30. Mai 2009)

Tach Leude,

bin nexte Woche bei Verwandten in Jena und kann mein Bike mitnehmn.
Jetz würd ich gern wissn wo ma in der Nähe ein paar DH/FR Strecken findet bzw. einfach ein paar Trails.

Oder fährt nexte Woche zwischen Mittwoch-Freitag??
Wenn ja könnt euch auhc per e-Mail melden: [email protected]

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fetzi * (1. Juni 2009)

@ demo :


meinst du diese wochen oder nächste ?

diese woche weis ich noch nicht genau ob ich fahre , nächste woche ( bzw. wochenende zum 5.6. ) auf jedenfall


----------



## Demo7seveN (1. Juni 2009)

Ich meine vom 3-5.06.09^^
Da wäre ich in Jena und hätte zeit.


----------



## Zottlich (13. Juli 2009)

hier geht doch auch nichts mehr im Thread. Lasst mal was hören von euch Leute!


----------



## Fetzi * (13. Juli 2009)

na flakko du äffchen , verkaufst dein bike , ohne das wir den rest gefilmt haben ...

tja , fährst halt alles nochmal !


----------



## Zottlich (13. Juli 2009)

jap genau. ist auch schon verkauft. bald kommt das neue


----------



## McGeifer (13. Juli 2009)

er hat sich somit gerade bereit erklärt alles noch mal abzufilmen .. fein fein ...


----------



## Zottlich (13. Juli 2009)

jo kein ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetzi * (13. Juli 2009)

@ jens : wie bekomme ich seine dämliche knabberleiste aus dem vid retuschiert ?


----------



## McGeifer (13. Juli 2009)

So ----->


----------



## Fetzi * (13. Juli 2009)

har har ...


----------



## chundfra (14. Juli 2009)

seid gegrüßt!
ähm ich wollt ma mein radl durchchecken lassen, ab noch alles läuft und so..wollt ma fragen ob ihr mir nen laden empfehlen könnt, also wos preis-leistungsverhältniss auch stimmt
bike & snow? radn roll? oder welcher laden wäre da gut?

ach ja und falco, du holst dir en neues rad oder was?^^
wasn für eins wenn ich fragen darf?
das bighit is schon vergeben?such nämlich ne neue gabel..
grüße


----------



## volcom_stoned (14. Juli 2009)

So Jungs nu ma eine Frage: Wer von euch ist bereit morgen bzw. am WE eine Runde fahren zu gehen. Ich bin für Nord, Erle oder hinter der Erle das ding (das falco, jensi-boi und ich ma gefahren sind)!

Also ich höre?


----------



## McGeifer (14. Juli 2009)

Sry hab Angina .. am we geht nix bei mir muss noch Penicilin nehmen und ******* gehts mir auch noch ... 

Falco und Johander und co sind sa in Steinach zum 12h rennen wo ich ja auch mitfahrenwollte  aber nun halt niche .. ich weis noch nich obich evt. mal zuschauer spiel oder mir die Kreuztage in hermse geb .. 

grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volcom_stoned (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich bin heute ab 18.00 an der Erle!

Wir sehe uns da!


----------



## Puda (16. Juli 2009)

Hey,

ich bin heute mal von Dorndorf-Steudnitz den blauen Pfad in Richtung Kunitzburg gefahren. Ich hab so ein Spaß gehabt!  Kann die Strecke auf jeden Fall empfehlen. 

Viele Grüße,
Puda


----------



## volcom_stoned (20. Juli 2009)

Soooooo..der Jensen Boi und meine wenigkeit werden so wie es aussieht am Mittwoch die erle befahren. Höre ich da was von Mitfahrern????


----------



## McGeifer (21. Juli 2009)

Die Kiddies hamm doch alle kein Bock


----------



## Puda (21. Juli 2009)

hehe, sry, hab mich grade im Thread geirrt. Wollte das in Jena-Thread posten, aber kama schon mal verwechseln.



Puda schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich bin heute mal von Dorndorf-Steudnitz den blauen Pfad in Richtung Kunitzburg gefahren. Ich hab so ein Spaß gehabt!  Kann die Strecke auf jeden Fall empfehlen.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBenDevil (6. August 2009)

Hallo,komme aus Jena und wohne hier auch schon immer.
Fahre seit ca 4-5 Jahren Erle kenne auch jeden guten Fahrer.
Natürlich auch die,die die Strecke erbaut haben bzw Pflegen.
So welche kommentare ich werde mich mal um die Strecke kümmern,oder umbauen wurde ich lassen!
Wenn das die treibenden Köpfe vom Erli machen ist das okay aber ncht irgend ein ...
Wenn euch da die falschen erwischen knallt das ordentlich!
Und sowelche Dinge wie der Forster hat die Strecke teilweise abreißen lassen,
stimmt genauso wenig!
Der Wald wo die Strecke ist gehört einer Privatperson-er dudelt es wenn wir uns benehmen.
Die beinhaltet kein Müll ablagern und keine übelsten Dinger bauen.
Der Teil der damals abgerissen wurde vor ca 4 Jahren wurde durch die ÜAG abgerissen,und das hat die Stadt beauftragt!
Da sich wie so oft sinnlose Leute Beschwerd haben....
Das zurzeit nicht so viele Topfahrer fahren liegt daran das 2 unsere besten Fahrer Unfälle in Thale bzw Willingen hatten.
Ein anderen ist das Bike zerflogen.....
In denn nächsten paar Wochen wird aber immer mehr auf denn Erlkonig wieder gehen.

PS wir hatten mal Trikos mit denn Schriftzug Erlkönig Downhill Team....ist aber schon langer her.
       seit den sind wir namenslos)))


----------



## BC-23 (21. August 2009)

Grüße!
Komme ganz aus da nähe!
Ist kommendes WE (Samstag) jemand am Erlkönig?
Würde mal vobei kommen und Flagge zeigen!


----------



## BigBenDevil (21. August 2009)

Ab nachher um 14:00 Uhr sind alle regelmäßigen Fahrer und Urgesteine des Erlkonigs auf der Strecke!
Wir fahren mit ca 7 Leuten,Zuschauer sind erwünscht))


----------



## Zottlich (21. August 2009)

BigBenDevil schrieb:


> Hallo,komme aus Jena und wohne hier auch schon immer.
> Fahre seit ca 4-5 Jahren Erle kenne auch jeden guten Fahrer.
> Natürlich auch die,die die Strecke erbaut haben bzw Pflegen.
> So welche kommentare ich werde mich mal um die Strecke kümmern,oder umbauen wurde ich lassen!
> ...



Also ich weiß jan et wieso du dich hier so aufregst. Mach doch mal sachte. Also ich habe dich mit deinem Nicolai noch nie dort fahren sehen und ich bin sehr oft dort. Stell dich uns erst mal persönlich vor bevor du dich hier hinter deinem Profil verstegst. Also ganz ruhig Broiler.


----------



## McGeifer (21. August 2009)

Zottlich schrieb:


> Also ich weiß jan et wieso du dich hier so aufregst. Mach doch mal sachte. Also ich habe dich mit deinem Nicolai noch nie dort fahren sehen und ich bin sehr oft dort. Stell dich uns erst mal persönlich vor bevor du dich hier hinter deinem Profil verstegst. Also ganz ruhig Broiler.



Zustimmung .. wollte mich dazu eigentlich nicht äußern aber fand den Text auch bischen "fragwürdig" ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigBenDevil (21. August 2009)

Ich mich verstecken!!!Dumm?
Mein Bike ist so auffällig jeder kennt mich und wenn du soooo oft da bist wurdest du mich auch kennen!
Denke das in denn nächsten 250 km kein Nucleon TST Evo unterwegs ist mit Fox 40 und Fox DHX RC4 World Cup Edition...
Was fährst du kenne dich bestimmt vom sehen!?


----------



## Zottlich (21. August 2009)

Hey ich weiß ja net was du für drogen nimmst. sorry. (wenn dann will ich die auch haben)
Aber du musst hier nicht mit deiner Karre pralen. :kotz:
Es kommt nicht darauf an was man fährt sondern wie man fährt. merke dir das. Aber wenn du so oft dort bist, wieso sieht man dich dann nicht. Hast du nen Tarnanzug? Also das musst du mir erklären.


----------



## Zottlich (21. August 2009)

Ach und wenn du lesen kannst, dann wüsstest du was ich fahre Broiler


----------



## BC-23 (21. August 2009)

BigBenDevil schrieb:


> Ab nachher um 14:00 Uhr sind alle regelmäßigen Fahrer und Urgesteine des Erlkonigs auf der Strecke!
> Wir fahren mit ca 7 Leuten,Zuschauer sind erwünscht))


 
Glaube manchmal, ich bin da einzigste der nicht Freitag 13 Uhr Feierabend hat und 14 Uhr schon biken kann.


----------



## McGeifer (21. August 2009)

BC-23 schrieb:


> Glaube manchmal, ich bin da einzigste der nicht Freitag 13 Uhr Feierabend hat und 14 Uhr schon biken kann.



hehe ... da sind wir schon mal 2  ... vor 17 uhr hab ich nie Feierabend 

Aber wenn ich lese was du fürn Bike hast, kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern dich schon mal gesehen zu haben ? Fährst du öfter an der Erle ..?


----------



## BC-23 (22. August 2009)

Öfter?
Nee, eher extrem selten! Und dann ist selbstverständlich auch niemand da!

Hab allgemein viel zu wenig Zeit zum Biken und da überleg ich mir zweimal ob ich s Bike erst im Auto spazieren fahren oder mich halt halt mit den Lokalen gegebenheiten zufrieden gebe...
...oder dann gleich richtig und s geht nach Pößneck oder Steinach!


----------



## bodo bagger (22. August 2009)

meiner ist dicker und länger.... aber umgehen kann ich trotzdem nicht damit....

@BigBenDevil; was waren denn das für zeiten, wo du an der erle viel gefahren bist? muss ja noch zu matze messbauers zeit gewesen sein.. kann es sein, dass die zeit etwas an dir vorbeigegangen ist und du irgendwas geraucht hast, was dir nicht bekommen ist?
übrigens es war auch früher oder gerade früher so, dass sich an der erle quasi jeder, der der meinung war, was bauen zu müssen, auch verewigen konnte...


----------



## Fetzi * (23. August 2009)

@ big ben :

nun lass mal Luft ab !
Ich war in den letzten 2 Jahren öfters an der Erle ( mit cyborg,zottlich und ein paar anderen ) und Dich haben wir da nie gesehen .

Es mag ja sein das du zu dem Urgestein dazugehörst , aber in letzer Zeit haben wir die Streckenpflege ( ja *PFLEGE* , denn was neues gebaut haben wir nicht , nur den *MÜLL VON ANDEREN* weggetragen ) übernommen !

Wir wollen alle nur ein bisschen biken .

Aber ich habe was dagegen das sich jemand darüber aufregt , man habe ihm seine Sandförmchen weggenommen , obwohl er garnicht damit spielt !

Desweiteren kannst du dir sicher sein , solange wir da unten sind passiert da kein scheiss , wir sind keine 20 mehr !


----------



## McGeifer (23. August 2009)

Fetzi * schrieb:


> ....wir sind keine 20 mehr !



Ey.. Ruhe  .... da is vertraulich ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zottlich (23. August 2009)

muhahaha. Fetzi der war gut mit den Sandförmchen. Der postet auch garnet mehr der broiler. hat wohl angst. *g*


----------



## BigBenDevil (23. August 2009)

Angst....keine Zeit Poste ausführlich wenn ich mal nicht Bike.
Was man eigentlich am Wochenende macht....
Außer die die Zeit haben im Netz rum zulabbern anstatt ordentlich fahren zu lernen!


----------



## Fetzi * (23. August 2009)

BigBenDevil schrieb:


> .......... anstatt ordentlich fahren zu lernen!



ähhpfffoohwahh ?

wen interessiert es denn wie ich fahre , ich hab mein spass bei und gut .

abgesehen davon wohne ich im flachland und bin z.zt noch KZH !


ich muss mir da nix beweisen , das rentiert sich nur auf arbeit , den stress geb ich mir nicht .


----------



## McGeifer (23. August 2009)

Na hier is ja was los *gG* ... was ein Kindergarten

BigBenDevil... kennst du Fetzi ? .. weist du wie er fährt ? ..Nein !! .. also laber nich dummes Zeug es gibt durchaus Menschen die arbeiten gehen und nich mittags 13 uhr Schulschluss haben... jetzt gehts wohl los hier ...

Aber noch mal eins zum Thema Urgesteine ... evt. würden sich die Herren auch keinen Zacken aus der Krone brechen wenn sie ihren scheiß Müll mal mitnehmen würden anstatt zu laber das es beim buddlen an der Strecke ärger gibt. Der Sauhaufen wird viel früher ärger geben wenn einer das da oben findet .... nur ich habs auch nicht nötig "euren" Dreck weg zu räumen nur weil die Herren sich zu schön dafür sind .... und scheinbar sind es ja immer die selben und auch recht oft, wenn ich sehen wieviele Icetee-Packen da rumliegen ....

So .. dass muste jetzt auch mal gesagt werden .... affenzirkus hier ... geht fahren nehmt den Müll mit den ihr macht und gut .... und labert nich rumm wenn sich mal jemand um die Streckenpflege kümmert was ja seit ewigkeiten keiner mehr gemacht hat...


----------



## Zoda (24. August 2009)

oh mann, ihr hab auch nix besseres zu tun als euch vollzuflamen... aber so wie ihr euch um euren erlkönig zofft muss ich da mit meinem bike mal da lang schleichen...

viel spaß noch beim streiten...


----------



## m(a)tb (24. August 2009)

hi leute
ich wollt fragen ob morgen jemand so gegen 18:00 an der erle ist.
wär morgen mal in Jena(komm aus weimar)und hät meine videocam.
mit.Also wenn jemand Lust hat bitte melden.
ps. würd beim saubermachen helfen  und euch die videos zukommen lassen
gruß bobby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetzi * (24. August 2009)

haste schon das vid zur erle gesehen ?

ich mach mal nen doppelpost

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/5448216"]Downhill Hometrail (Germany) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Zoda (24. August 2009)

ich glaub ich lass euch eire trails und fahr lieber weiter auf meinen, das is net ganz meine federwegsklasse...


----------



## McGeifer (24. August 2009)

m(a)tb schrieb:


> hi leute
> ich wollt fragen ob morgen jemand so gegen 18:00 an der erle ist.
> wär morgen mal in Jena(komm aus weimar)und hät meine videocam.
> mit.Also wenn jemand Lust hat bitte melden.
> ...



HI !!!

Währe super gern mitgekommen aber bekomm mein bike nich vor dem Wochenende fertig zusammen ... evt hast ja am we noch mal lust? "neue" !? Gesichert sind gern willkommen 

grüße
Jens


----------



## m(a)tb (25. August 2009)

ach nicht so schlimm
schaus mir heut trotzdem ma so an
und am we bin ich auf jedenfall drüben
weiß aber noch nicht ob sa oder so
ach übrigens bin erst 13 wenns kein Problem ist
gruß bobby


----------



## volcom_stoned (25. August 2009)

Ich glob BigBenDevil können wir ab jetzt ignorieren. Kommt eh nix sinnvolles bei IHM raus. Und seine Meinung werden wir hier nicht ändern können!
Sonst verschwenden wir unserer wertvolle Zeit die wir fürs I-Net haben noch an ihn! 

@ m(a)tb: egal welches alter oder welches Fahrrad oder welches Können du hast: Du bist willkommen. (Auch wenn die "Urgesteine" was anderes sagen)

Jensen Boi! WE gehen wa ma wieder fahren!?


----------



## McGeifer (25. August 2009)

Na ma schaun ... hoff es klapp alles, dann sollte dem nix in Weg stehen


----------



## volcom_stoned (25. August 2009)

Vll doch..war heute am schleicher und hab mir erstma einen finger von ganz nahen angeschaut! hab nu ein geschwollenes Auge! ma sehen ob ich da bis zum we fit bin...


----------



## m(a)tb (26. August 2009)

cool 
ich glaub hier bin ich richtig
achso das problem ist ich hab zur zeit kein bike
bin grade hart am sparen,aber dieses Jahr wird es 100% was
komm aber so auch total gern

ps. wer bilder von der eurobike haben will einfach sagen 
gruß bobby


----------



## m(a)tb (29. August 2009)

nichts mehr los hier
an welchem tag wäre es dennn am besten rüberzukommen
wegen Uhrzeit und so?
Hätte grad total lust


----------



## McGeifer (29. August 2009)

Hi !!!

Uhh war bis eben fahren... wenn's Wetter morgen wieder passt bin ich sicher wieder so ab ca 14 uhr dort .... 

grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (30. August 2009)

Bin dann heute wieder ab ca 14 uhr an der Erle ... noch jemand da ?


----------



## m(a)tb (31. August 2009)

fährt jemand von euch zur eurobike ??
Villeicht sieht man sich


----------



## volcom_stoned (1. September 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Das Schicksal meint es nich gut mit mir. Das Auge is wieder heile freu, aber dann packe ich meine letzten Kontaktlinsen aus und die eine is mit der falschen dioptrin!!!! Ich könnt kotzen... nu muss ich wieder eine Woche warten bis Fielmann meine neuen hat!!!!
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

dabei habsch endlich Zeit den ganzen lieben Tag mit dem bike zu verbringen. 

HAT JEMAND EINE KUGEL FÜR MICH?


----------



## McGeifer (1. September 2009)

Jeden Menge hab ich *gG* ... aber die brauch ich selber ...

Die brauchen 1 Woche für nene paar lumpige Kontaktlinsen ? .. hol die doch im Internet das währe mir zu doof ...

Also am we wirds somit wieder nix mit biken ?

Sa/So solls ja nich so warm werden .. hatte eh mal angedacht wieder us jena raus zu düsen ...


----------



## volcom_stoned (2. September 2009)

HAR HAR HAR!!!

Die hatten meine Kontaktlinsen diesma da! Somit steht dem fahren morgen nichts im Weg...

Bin mit Jo auf der Horizontalen unteregs! Jemand Bock????
Denk ma wir machen gegen 14.00 oder so los...is spontan

also einfach schreiben wer bock hat und ich werde den genauen start nochma posten!


Juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## McGeifer (2. September 2009)

14 uhr .. geht eigentlich überhaupt jemand hier mal arbeiten oder so ? ... lol .. naja war jetzt fast jeden Tag so 17.30 an der Erle.. bis ca 19-20 uhr .. nur morgen nihct ....

Hat am Wochenend evt. jemand lust mit in Bikepark zu düsen ? .. will evt. wenns klappt mal nach Braunlage mich dort mit brüderchen und dessen Kumples zum heizen treffen

grüße
Jens


----------



## volcom_stoned (3. September 2009)

Hehehehehehehe...

Nachdem ich nu meine Bachelorarbeit weg hab, hab ich endlich mal Zeit!!!

Da es heute auch noch regnet, habsch keene Lust fahren zu gehen!
Wäre das we gerne dabei, aber ich bin in Mühlhausen zur Kirmes 

Also viel Spaß euch...und KETTE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McGeifer (3. September 2009)

Also Sa mit Braunlage das steht ... wer bock hat mi tzu kommen soll sich einfahc mal melden . hab noch einen Platz frei ...


----------



## McGeifer (4. September 2009)

Nabend !!!

Ich will am Samstag nachmittag richtung Wolfsburg und von dort aus dann am Sonntag mit paar Leuten und meinem Bruder mal nach Braunlage in den Park zu schauen .. evt. hat ja jemand aus den Raum Jena/Weimar lust mit zu kommen ? .. Hab noch nen Platz frei und die Übernachtung währe dann auch kein Problem..

Kostemäßig is dann halt ne Beteiligung am Sprit fällig versteht sich alles weiter kann man ja dann bequatschen.

grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zottlich (13. September 2009)

So Jungens und Mädels. Ab Morgen bin ich auch wieder mit meinem Bike bestückt. Habs endlich mal aus der Heimat geholt. Also mir jucken die Pfoten. Werde auf jeden Fall am Dienstag an der Erle sein.


----------



## noobee (25. Februar 2010)

der thread is zwar schon seit 5 monaten tot, aber ich riskiers mal  bin zu ostern wieder mal in jena und wollt ma so n bissi rumcruisen... hat wer was geplant, wo man sich mit ranhängen kann ? allein fahrn is ööööde


----------



## BC-23 (26. Februar 2010)

Is ja auch schon seit 5 Monaten kalt und schnee is au da gewesen. Zum Schlitten fahren sind da zu viele Bäume.
Nee, Spaß beiseite. Hab auch übel bock zu fahren.


----------



## McGeifer (26. Februar 2010)

Nabend !!!

Werden dieses we auf jeden Fall mal am Erlkönig rumdüsen .. wollen aber morgen oder Sonntag mal nach Erdmannsdorf schauen, muss ich aber noch klären wann genau. Jeder der Lust hat ist gern willkommen.

grüße
Jens


----------



## Fetzi * (26. Februar 2010)

alter falter , ich will auch


----------



## McGeifer (26. Februar 2010)

Also morgen is ab 13 - 13.30 Uhr treffen am erlkönig . wer also bock hat kann gern rum kommen ...

grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noobee (26. Februar 2010)

gagga, bin leider erst ostern wieder in jene... aber vllt geht da ja auch was


----------



## cappulino (26. Februar 2010)

Erdmannsdorf?


----------



## BC-23 (26. Februar 2010)

cappulino schrieb:


> Erdmannsdorf?


 rederberch.de


----------



## McGeifer (19. April 2010)

So hier mal was neues von mir.

Würde mich über Kommentare und "gefällt mir" freuen


----------



## netto (19. April 2010)

ja ganz nett das video. schön gruss an den demo fahrer mitn S-Tethys aufkleber am unterrohr wir warn mal un weit vom laden nen bierschen trinken.

mfg


----------



## BC-23 (19. April 2010)

Nice!


----------



## SotalyTober (20. April 2010)

Hallo, bin auch neu in Jena. Habe heute schon die Saale Horizontale ausgekundschaftet.  Zu Fuuuuß, bah...... ab nächster Woche habe ich mein Bike hier und würd gerne wo mitfahren...  gibt's hier ab und an treffs für gruppen ausfahrten?!?... meldet euch dann kann ich endlich mit rocken


----------



## McGeifer (20. April 2010)

Hi !

Also cih werd mich morgen nach der Arbeit mal an die Erle machen und bissle den Berg runter düsen. Weis ja nich was du so fährst aber kannst ja gern mal rum kommen bin so ab ca. 17.30 dort Do/Fr evt auch und am Wochenende bestimmt auch 

also bis denne


----------



## SotalyTober (20. April 2010)

morgen hab ich noch kein bike... hole das dieses wochenende.. die erle kenn ich auch nicht ...


----------



## weimarbiker (23. April 2010)

hey jungends, hab morgen vor mit 2 freunden uns mal die horizontale anzuschauen. 
 die frage is für mich wies mit der legalität aussieht oder ob ihr insiderwissen habt was bissle helfen könnte? thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (23. April 2010)

puhh also Horizontale dürfte so weit ich mich erinnere für Biker dicht sein...

Naja mich juckt das nicht wirklich fahr da auch ab und zu mal lang aber soll ja schönes Wetter morgen werden da könnten schon einige Leut eunterwegs sein und ggf. meckern ...

Deine Entscheidung


----------



## cappulino (23. April 2010)

Siehe Anhang! Öffentliche Wege tragen meist Markierungen 

Persönliche Anmerkung: http://www.dimb.de//images/stories/fairontrails/fot_flyer.pdf

... zusammengefasst: DIMB Trail Rules
1. 	Fahre nur auf Wegen.
2. 	Hinterlasse keine Spuren.
3. 	Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle.
4. 	Respektiere andere Naturnutzer.
5. 	Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere.
6. 	Plane im Voraus.

... dann klappts auch noch in Zukunft mit unseren Lieblingstrails!


----------



## McGeifer (24. April 2010)

Morgen gehts wieder an die Erle bin so ab ca. 14 uhr dort, wer lust hat soll vorbei kommen 

grüße
Jens


----------



## andi80 (24. April 2010)

Servus...

Am 01. Mai öffnet Steinach seine Pforten. Wer hat Lust am Sonntag den 02.05 mit dahin zu düsen?

Grüße...

Andi

Rederberch Filmprojekt


----------



## weimarbiker (24. April 2010)

servus, bin heute tatsächlich dagewesen und bin vollauf begeistert. wo ich war, hielten sich die touris in grenzen und die, die ich getroffen hab waren total nett drauf.
also wetter war bombe, trails auch. alles super...


----------



## SotalyTober (25. April 2010)

also ich bin ca 20km der horizontale abgewandert und ich  habe kein verbots schild endeckt und habe auf schilder geachtet um die orientierung zu haben.. also der teil richtung napoleonsstein und blinker denkmal sind offen


----------



## Fetzi * (25. April 2010)

dat is naturschutzgebit , da steht nur die eule


----------



## McGeifer (27. April 2010)

bin morgen wieder so ab 17.15 an der erle wer lust hat schaut einfach mal vorbei ne .. bis denne


----------



## Mr.Klappspaten (29. April 2010)

Guten tag, bin auch recht neu hier in jena.
Und weil erlkönig ne schöne strecke is, aber mein rad das nich mitmacht, hab ich jetzt angefangen in göschwitz mit nem kumpel was in den wald zu bauen, soll ne art freeridestrecke werden, der spot is echt gut, ähnlich wie die rinne in jena nord, nur deutlich länger. die ersten 2 sprünge sind schon fertig, aber zu 2. mit dem klappspaten den wald zu bearbeiten is ganzschön zeitaufwändig.
also wenn ihr lust und interresse habt euch das mal anzuschauen oder gar mitzubauen, könnt ihr euch ja melden
wenn ihr euch mal wieder am erle trefft , werd ich sicher auch mal vorbeikommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (29. April 2010)

Wer kommt Samstag mit nach Steinach ?


----------



## not.the.one (30. April 2010)

Mr.Klappspaten schrieb:


> ...neu hier in jena ... angefangen in göschwitz mit nem kumpel was in den wald zu bauen.


...na hoffentlich macht ihr das dann in Natura weniger offensichtlich als hier im Forum.
Schonmal daran gedacht, dass Foerster, Stadtangestellte und die Wandererfraktion mittlerweile auch nicht mehr hinterm Mond leben und hier evtl. mitlesen?
greetz


----------



## cappulino (30. April 2010)

Nee haben sie nicht und weil die Sache mit dem Klappspaten so langwierig ist, sammeln sie Spenden um einen Minibagger zu mieten  bestimmt ... irgendwann ...


----------



## andi80 (30. April 2010)

@ Cyborg, 

ich hätte Sonntag nur Zeit... Wie sieht´s da aus?

Grüße,

Andi


----------



## McGeifer (30. April 2010)

mhmm schaumer mal .. ich meld mich noch mal wenns klappt ..


----------



## Isartrialjunkie (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo Locals

ich werde nächste Woche aus dem Schönen Bayernland ins benachbarte Thüringen aufbrechen und zwecks körperlicher Ertüchtigung mein Bike mitnehmen.
Bisher war ich in Jena nur wandern. Könntet ihr mir vielleicht ein paar nette Empfehlungen für Tagestouren geben? 
Bisher hatte ich an die Saale Horizontale gedacht, aber wisst ihr noch Alternativen?
Ich bin eine Woche da, und möchte möglichst viele schöne Touren fahren.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cappulino (4. Mai 2010)

Wieviele KM willste denn abreiten? Thüringenweg Richtung Osten oder Westen wäre meine Empfehlung, wenn dir weißrotweiß zu wenig Endorphin ausschüttet, müsstest du aber logistisch ggf die Rückfahrt per Bahn einplanen... oder Saaleradweg nach Nord oder Süd.


----------



## Isartrialjunkie (4. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte gerne von Jena aus Eintagestouren fahren. jeweils so ca. 50 km oder 1000 hm. Fahrtechnisch darf es gerne etwas interessannter sein.


----------



## TomWed (5. Mai 2010)

Isartrialjunkie schrieb:


> jeweils so ca. 50 km oder 1000 hm. Fahrtechnisch darf es gerne etwas interessannter sein.



Hm. Finne (Rastenberger Gegend) dürfte zu weit weg sein. Von Saalfeld auf den Eisenberg bei Wittmannsgereuth? (Aber von Jena schon 50 km weg.) Näher: Uhlstädter Heide (Kirchenruine Töpfersdorf suchen...), oder Großkochberg - Luisenturm - Schauenforst. 'ne ganze Menge Forstautobahn dabei, aber nicht nur.


----------



## baumm (9. Mai 2010)

Moin, 
ich bin auch relativ neu in Jena und suche nun anschluss! im thread heißt es immer erle und horizontale...jedoch hab ich keinen schimmer wo das is oder wie ich da hin komm... also wenn mich mal jemand mitnehmen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar! gibt auch nen bierchen 

gruß


----------



## netto (10. Mai 2010)

aus welcher ecke kommst aus Jena @ baumm


----------



## baumm (10. Mai 2010)

zentrum, genauer gesagt inselplatz


----------



## Isartrialjunkie (12. Mai 2010)

kuckt doch ma bei www.gps-tour.info als Inspiration auch ohne GPS sicherlich interessant. Dazu noch eine gute Landkarte und alles ist gut.


ich bin als Urlaubs-Gast hier und habe dort jede Menge relevanter Touren gefunden.
Wunderschön sind die Kernberg-Trials und auch nett und technisch weniger anspruchsvoll sind die Touren rund um den Napoleonstein.

viele Wege sind gut gekennzeichnet (Saale-Horizontale, weiß-rot-weiß, ...)


----------



## andi80 (15. Mai 2010)

Rederberch Filmprojekt!

Nach unserer ersten Streckenbegehung haben wir ein paar Probeaufnahmen zu einem kleinen Trailer zusammen geschnitten.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPBT3uut6JY"]YouTube- Rederberch Filmprojekt[/nomedia]


Wer Lust hat bei der nächsten Probesession dabei zu sein, möge sich melden. Wir werden jetzt immer mal wieder auf den Berch gehen und Kameraeinstellungen testen. Dazu sind alle herzlich eingeladen. 

Bis dahin!

Euer Rederberch Filmprojekt Team!


----------



## McGeifer (15. Mai 2010)

jo dann schreib doch einfach ne Rundmail wenn der nächste Termin steht, würde mir das auch mal anschauen.

grüße
Jens


----------



## baumm (16. Mai 2010)

keiner bock mal ne runde zu drehen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kletterass (16. Mai 2010)

Doch ich. Ich kenne mich leider noch nicht so gut aus in Jena. Ich bin dafür halbwegs fit. Zeit habe ich meißtens Montags tagsüber, und am WE, wenn ich nicht gerade nach Hause fahre.


----------



## McGeifer (17. Mai 2010)

Werd jetzt die mehr oder weniger ganze Woche so ab ca 17.30 an der Erle unterwegs sein, evt. sieht man sich ja.

grüße
Jens


----------



## baumm (17. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## McGeifer (28. Mai 2010)

Morgen gehts nach Thale.. sollte noch jemand bock haben einfach melden.

grüße
Jens


----------



## freireiter82 (19. Juni 2010)

nabend jungs...

bin seit kurzem auch wieder in jena. war schon seit guten 9 jahren nicht mehr am erle und hätt mal wieder bock hin zu schauen.
paar von euch dürften mich aus der werkstatt eines großen bikeshops mit blau-weißem logo im zentrum kennen ... hab schon versucht paar kontakte zu knüpfen!
also meldet euch mal, denn allein hab ich kein bock, brauch jemanden zum strecke kennenlernen 

bis denne, freireiter82


----------



## volcom_stoned (19. Juni 2010)

Hey freireiter82,

hab letzten Samstag mein Big Hit bei dir abgeholt! Weisste noch? Wollte die Woche mal hin. Haste ab 17.00 Zeit?

Grüße,
volcom_stoned


----------



## freireiter82 (20. Juni 2010)

17 uhr könnte klappen bin morgen so ca 12 uhr nochmal online... bzw kurz vorher mal. mal schauen ob es klappt... bis denne


----------



## volcom_stoned (21. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin am Mittwoch ab 16.00 bzw. 17.00 an der Erle und bleibe bis ca. 19.30...

Wer Lust hat kommt hin und wird mich dort finden.

CYA


----------



## freireiter82 (21. Juni 2010)

sieht leider schlecht aus bei mir diese woche...

war gestern mal hinten, aber bin nicht ganz hoch. aber strecke sieht echt gut aus!!!

bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (24. August 2010)

So hier mal wieder was von mir... wems gefällt der darf gern mal auf "gefällt mir" klicken


----------



## isali (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme ursprünglich aus Jena, bin dort aber eigentlich nie MTB gefahren. Werde im November vor Ort sein und wollte deshalb fragen, ob es dort nette DH oder FR Strecken gibt. Und ob es sich lohnt, das Bike mitzubringen. 
Isa


----------



## volcom_stoned (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi Isa,

von Strecken her gibbet schon paar in Jena. Da erzählt man gern von der Erle oder der Rinne in Nord oder eine Runde in der Nähe vom Bismarckturm oder oder oder...

Hat dir das geholfen?

Grüße


----------



## isali (24. Oktober 2010)

Nicht so wirklich. Von der Erle hab ich auch schon gehört. Bin halt so gut wie nie in Jena. Aber Rinne in Nord klingt nach was gebautem, oder? Würde mich mal interessieren.
Danke schonmal.


----------



## volcom_stoned (24. Oktober 2010)

Weniger gebaut...Aber eine schöne Strecke in einem alten Grinne (soll heißen riesige natürliche Anlieger) mit 2 Drops (einer vll 1m und der andere 2m). Auf jedenfall macht die Strecke Spaß.
Die Erle ist dagegen recht ansprechsvoll. Dort gibt es aber auch leichte Strecken und da is auf jedenfall selber gebauter Stuff.

Kann dich ja mal mitnehmen (oder einer meiner DH-Kollegen), wenn meine Hand wieder fit ist (ich hoffe, das sie das im November ist).


----------



## isali (24. Oktober 2010)

Klingt sehr gut. Ich werde mich nochmal melden, wenn ich weiß, wann ich in Jena sein werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epec (27. Oktober 2010)

kann mal jemand halbwegs verständdlich erklären, wo die rinne genau ist? denke ich hab de die schonmal gesehen bin mir aber net sicher.

bye epec


----------



## McGeifer (27. Oktober 2010)

Hi !!

Ganz einfach bei Google Maps "Jena An der Eule" suchen .. die Straße dann einfach gerde hoch den Hügel .. kommst direkt in die Rinne rein ... da wo die Straße bei goggle endet geht die Rinne los ... 

aber bitte schön auf Fußgänger aufpassen is dort eigentlich nicht erlaubt zu fahren also nicht unnötig unbeliebt machen ne  .. Will da auch ab und zu noch fahren können


----------



## epec (27. Oktober 2010)

i wohne fast an der eule ;-) jetzt weiß i auch was die rinne is... aber wie kommst du darauf das man da nicht mitem bike fahren darf?

bye epec


----------



## McGeifer (27. Oktober 2010)

Naturschutzgebiet ...

Und da darf man nun mal nur auf den Wegen fahren und die Strecke selber ist kein offizieller Weg.

grüße
Jens


----------



## volcom_stoned (31. Oktober 2010)

Isa: November-Runde geht von meiner Seite aus klar...die hand machts mit.


----------



## isali (31. Oktober 2010)

bin erst am 20. november in jena. weiß gar nicht, ob ich mit der bahn fahren soll, also ob sich das geld lohnt. ansonsten mfg dann ohne fahrrad.  verdammt, ich wollte schon immer mal in meiner heimatstadt radfahren.


----------



## may (4. November 2010)

hi
Ich komme aus erfurt. Und wie ihr vielleicht wisst gibt es hier nicht viel zum DH fahren. Und leider ( bis auf ein paar ausnahmen)  auch wenig aktive fahrer. 
Daher wollte ich mal einige kontakte außerhalb erfurts knüpfen. Wär coll wenn man mal in jena oder in bikeparks zusammen fahren gehen könnte.


----------



## Master | Torben (5. November 2010)

Bin auch ein Jenenser 
Aktuell aus Leipzig zurückgekehrt und wieder dauerhaft in Jena.
Zur Zeit hat noch die Diplomarbeit Vorrang und die Kondition ist total im Eimer ABER falls das Wetter doch noch mal richtig gut werden sollte quäle ich mich sicher auch mal eine Tour mit 
Alternativ dann nächstes Jahr im Frühling


----------



## Zoda (5. November 2010)

ich bin schon ne weile in jena unterwegs, allerdings eher auf wegen die ich langsam bestreite und gar nicht erst versuche geschwindigkeitsrekorde aufzustellen, bin auch eher der AM/Enduro fahrer als DH/FR... 

falls aber mal jemand bock hat ne schöne runde in den kernbergen auf doch recht kniffligen trails (kategorie S2) zu fahren kann er sich ja bei mir melden, ich denke mal wenn das wetter nich allzu grottig wird bin ich am samstag auch mit nem kumpel in jena unterwegs, tourlänge was bei 2,5-3,5 stunden mit 40-50 km und rund 900 hm... 

ansonsten bin ich eigentlich jeden montag und dienstag in jena auf dem Bike unterwegs...

greetz zoda


----------



## volcom_stoned (8. November 2010)

Jetzt gehts aber los hier in dem Thread 
Gerne können wir Kontakte knüpfen, aber die Saison is ja leider rum und die Uni hat auch wieder mal den Alltag geschluckt. Somit sieht es bei mir mit Bikepark eher schlecht aus. Eher 2 bis 3h hier in Jena an die Erle oder Rinne oder beides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## may (8. November 2010)

Ich melde mich einfach so in 4 Monaten wieder ^^


----------



## volcom_stoned (8. November 2010)

Jo


----------



## Master | Torben (8. November 2010)

Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit  (und ich LIEBE basteln!)
Je nachdem wie ausgeprägt das ganze ist, könnte man ja Know-How und Möglichkeiten austauschen?

Also falls jemand Tipps oder Hilfe beim Rad-Basteln braucht einfach fragen  (ich hab auch kein Problem damit mal Werkzeug zu verleihen).


----------



## may (8. November 2010)

Oh ja. In den nächsten Tagen kommen meine neuen Teile und dann wird noch etwas am Gewicht rumgepfeielt


----------



## martn (9. November 2010)

Zoda schrieb:


> ich bin schon ne weile in jena unterwegs, allerdings eher auf wegen die ich langsam bestreite und gar nicht erst versuche geschwindigkeitsrekorde aufzustellen, bin auch eher der AM/Enduro fahrer als DH/FR...
> 
> falls aber mal jemand bock hat ne schöne runde in den kernbergen auf doch recht kniffligen trails (kategorie S2) zu fahren kann er sich ja bei mir melden, ich denke mal wenn das wetter nich allzu grottig wird bin ich am samstag auch mit nem kumpel in jena unterwegs, tourlänge was bei 2,5-3,5 stunden mit 40-50 km und rund 900 hm...
> 
> ...



wo hast du in den kernbergen s2-trails gefunden? da is doch eigentlich alles recht glatt...


----------



## Zoda (9. November 2010)

sry, schau in dein postfach...


----------



## McGeifer (18. November 2010)

Nabend...

Mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom vergangenen Wochenende. Waren bischen in Ilmenau unterwegs.


----------



## may (18. November 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder.


----------



## volcom_stoned (18. November 2010)

@Jens: Gibste das nächste ma Bescheid, wenn du ma wieder unterwegs bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (18. November 2010)

jo klaro


----------



## gummikopf (20. November 2010)

hey 
vielleciht kann man sich ja im neuen
jahr am erle treffen und spaß haben.
such leute mit denen ich fahren kann 

schlimm dass ich erst 15 bin ?


----------



## volcom_stoned (20. November 2010)

Sollte möglich sein und kein Problem darstellen


----------



## gummikopf (20. November 2010)

na da bin ich beruhigt 

naja jetzt ist erstmal basteln angesagtt und
dann gehts scharf


----------



## gummikopf (20. November 2010)

na da bin ich beruhigt 
jetzt erstmal bastelwinter und dann gehts scharf^^

gibt es eiglich jemanden der immermal fotos macht ? 

lg


----------



## gummikopf (20. November 2010)

oh sry doppelpost ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volcom_stoned (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde sagen, das wir im Frühjahr mal diese Strecke in Gera aufsuchen sollten:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvAZvqOi2y0"]YouTube        - Freeride in Gera[/nomedia]


----------



## gummikopf (30. Dezember 2010)

bin ich dabei !


----------



## may (30. Dezember 2010)

Alter Schwede... ganz schön lang.


----------



## cappulino (2. Januar 2011)

Wer ist denn Betreiber der Strecke, gibt es einen Streckenpaten oder einen Verein?


----------



## volcom_stoned (2. Januar 2011)

Keine Ahnung. Würde die bei youtube.com zu gewählter Zeit einfach ma anschreiben und ein Treffen erfragen.

Grüße


----------



## DonGeilo (11. Januar 2011)

Das bin ich! 

Strecke ist aber nicht sehr lang im Video sind da 3 verschiedene Strecken nur zusammengeschnitten. Betreiber sind halt biker aus der Gegend....ist eher ein secret Spot 

Greez


----------



## volcom_stoned (12. Januar 2011)

Na da schau her! Wie sich immer alles von selbst löst


----------



## Ole_55 (23. Januar 2011)

Moin,

ich bin seit Oktober Student in Jena und würde gerne ab Dienstag ein paar Runden um Jena drehen, gibt es Leute die Lust und Zeit haben mitzufahren?

Fahre schon etwas länger als ein Jahr MTB, genauer ein Hardtail. Bisher immer nur in Schottland da ich erst dort diesen super Sport kennen und schätzen gelernt habe.
Leider bin ich hier in Jena noch gar nicht dazu gekommen mal die Gegen zu erkunden und kenne mich deshalb noch kein Stück aus.

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort oder PM freuen.

Liebe Grüße Ole


----------



## McGeifer (25. Januar 2011)

HI !!!

Erst mal wilkommen im schönen naßen Jena ^^

Was fährst du denn hauptsächlich? Klang jetzt für mich eher tourenorientiert statt Bergabfraktion oder?

Bzgl. Touren solltest einfach mal in den anderen Jena Fred rein schauen bzgl. bergab bist hier richtig ^^

grüße
Jens


----------



## Beach90 (28. Januar 2011)

Hey ho,

ich wollte auch mal gern die Ecke um Jena herum kennen lernen. Jetzt wo meine Erkältung vorbei ist würde mich euch direkt anschließen. Ich kann Bergab ganz gut bin aber auch Bergauf kompartibel  Dienstag passt bei mir super 

ride on!
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (28. Januar 2011)

HI !!

Hmm laso unter der Woche geht rein zeitmäßig gar nich da ich erst 17 Uhr Feierabend hab und da wirds mit Licht recht eng ..

Wollte aber sofern nix dazwischen kommt am Sonntag ma ne Runde drehen ...


----------



## Beach90 (29. Januar 2011)

Cool, morgen passt bei mir auch. Mach doch mal einen Vorschlag zu Ort und Zeit. Ich komm dann gerade mit der Bahn rüber


----------



## McGeifer (31. Januar 2011)

sry das ich mich erst jetzt melde ... hat heut leider überhaupt nicht geklappt .. mal schauen wie es nächstes Wochenende ausschaut ... melde mich dann noch mal 

grüße
Jens


----------



## Icetea122 (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo, hab grad den thread hier gefunden, muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.. 
Fahr Erlkönig seit nem halben Jahr, momentan noch mit meinem Hardtail.. hab nur grad immer so das gefühl, an den WE's ist jetzt nicht soo viel los.. Also wer aktiv fährt, würde gern mal jemand da treffen ;D In 2-3 Wochen sollte ich dann auch ein vernünftiges Rad haben..


----------



## McGeifer (13. Februar 2011)

Nabend !!

Die "Besucherzahlen" an der Erle schwanken doch recht stark .. letztes JAhr in Sommer bin ich 2 Monate 3-4 Mal pro Woche an der Erle gewesen und war immer allein unterwegs. Dann gibts wieder Tage wo richtig scheiß Wetter ist da sind dann auf einmal 10 Leute da unten ^^


----------



## Icetea122 (13. Februar 2011)

Wohl eher Glückspiel da oben 
Ich werd mal warten.. mit schönem Bike komm ich auch wieder öfter ..


----------



## wurstzipfel (15. Februar 2011)

hi,hätte auch mal bock,mit euch ne runde zu rocken 
komme aus 06618 utenbach
kann aber erst ab märz
meldet euch mal
hier mal ein bild von meinem hobel mit partlist





rahmen - alutech wildsau hardride
gabel - fox 40 rc2
dämpfer - fox dhx 4.0 222mm 700x2.80
lrs - sixpack kamikaze , hope pro 2 , syncros bht 2,5
bremse - vr - hope m6 ti 225mm
bremse - hr - hope m4 183mm
kurbel - race face evolve dh
pedale - expedo face off
lenker - race face atlas freeride
vorbau - sixpack splitz
sattelstütze - race face diabolus
sattel - selle italia slr
sattelklemme - salsa
schaltung - xt
kettenblatt - truvativ 38 t
führung - sixpack yakuza
kette - rohloff
gewicht 18,6 kg 
ride on 
dermarko

wer später bremst,ist länger schnell...


----------



## gummikopf (4. März 2011)

hey hat jemand lust morgen spontan fahren zu gehen ?
komme aus weimar und würde schnell rüberkommen.


----------



## Icetea122 (6. März 2011)

sag nächstes mal nen bissel früher bescheid, dass man auch ne chance hat 
..gestern schon den ganzen nachmittag gefahren; aber is' ja echt geiles wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gummikopf (6. März 2011)

ja sry.
war echt sehr kurzfristig weil jemand abgesagt hatte 
nächstes mal frag ich früher nach.
bin jetzt erstmal für 2 Wochen beim Praktikum im Bikepoint


----------



## Graf~4lotz (8. März 2011)

Tach zusammen,

an der Erle ist ja meist nich so sehr viel los, oft ist man zu dritt schon ne große Truppe.
Am letzten Donnerstag war dann doch mal mehr los, erstaunlicher Weise. Ne Gruppe von 3en, zwei weitere + Kumpel und ich waren dort unterwegs...ich war erstaunt muss ich sagen. Da war was los
Würde mich für Ausritte auch unter der Woche breitschlagen lassen. Allerdings erst ab 16:30, vorher muss ich halt schaffen. Jens kennt das ja, ne!

Evtl bin ich das kommendes We hier und man könnte sich verabreden. Wie schauts aus...Jens, schon was geplant? Erle oder woanders hin?


----------



## gummikopf (8. März 2011)

eher als 16:30 wirds bei mir eh nicht !


----------



## Graf~4lotz (9. März 2011)

Na dann is ja alles gut! Evtl morgen, wenn das Wetter passt.

Ich denke wir haben uns dann gestern im bike-point getroffen - war dort wegem Innenlager-Planen und meines BlkMrkt was ich verkaufen will.


----------



## gummikopf (9. März 2011)

ach das warst du 
erstmal glückwunsch zu dem Rahmen 

wär cool wenn wir mal fahren gehen

ich könnte es einrichten am Freitag ab 16:00
denn morgen gehts bis 19:00


----------



## Graf~4lotz (10. März 2011)

Danke, danke. Wird Zeit das es ein Rad wird 

Bei mir ähnlich: heute gehts nicht, muss erst noch andere Dinge erledigen, dann kommt der Spaß.
Für morgen kann ich noch nicht zusagen, aber am Wochenende geh ich definitiv fahren. Vielleicht auch nach Ilmenau oder Erdmannsdorf, mal sehen.

Bist morgen auch kurzfristig dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## may (10. März 2011)

hi .
Ich, gummikopf und 3 weitere sind am samstag auf den homie trails in ilmenau. Kannst ja auch vorbei schauen.


----------



## Graf~4lotz (10. März 2011)

Ach schau an!
Du meinst also dort am Schwimmbad vorbei, nicht auf der Dh-Piste am Lift, ne? 
Werd mich heute mit Jens kurzschließen, aber ich denke das passt. Er weiß dann auch wie es dahin geht...


----------



## may (10. März 2011)

jop am schwimmbad.


----------



## gummikopf (10. März 2011)

only2wheels schrieb:


> Bist morgen auch kurzfristig dabei?




normaler weise bin ich kurzfristig immer zu haben 
aber morgen geh ich schon mitm Kumpel in Jena filmen 

Samstag wird geil


----------



## Peetstar (10. März 2011)

Na da wirds ja richtig voll am Samstag


----------



## der Furby (10. März 2011)

wenns Wetter mitmacht,dann werdsch wohl auch mal Samtag an die Erle schauen...ich denk mal der Jens (Cyborg) dann ja auch...


----------



## McGeifer (10. März 2011)

Hm bin gerde bischen hin und her gerissen, Ilmenau wäre ja sicher auch mal wieder was aber wenn mal wieder paar Leute an der Erle sind tät ich mich auch freuen 

grüße


----------



## der Furby (10. März 2011)

seh ich da etwa Tränen in den Augen


----------



## gummikopf (10. März 2011)

am Sonntag wär ich bereit zur erlle zu kommen


----------



## der Furby (10. März 2011)

nur weil du samstag saufen willst^^...sags doch gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gummikopf (11. März 2011)

näää. da liegste falsch ^^
hättest du aufmerksam gelesen wüsstest du
das Ilmenau angesagt ist


----------



## may (11. März 2011)

@ gummikopf: kannst du gg 09:00 - 09:30 Uhr am Ef Hbf sein? wir sammeln dich da ein


----------



## Graf~4lotz (11. März 2011)

Na das schaut doch brauchbar aus: nicht Saufen und dafür Radfahren! gute Wahl...dann denke ich sehen uns in Ilmenau.

bis dahin


----------



## may (11. März 2011)

Geht eig. beides. Ich kann auch Freitag abend auf die Pauke hauen und bin Samstag früh um 7 auf den Beinen.


----------



## Graf~4lotz (11. März 2011)

Auf den Beinen kann ich mir schon vorstellen, nur da hängt die Buchse aber noch auf halb-Acht. Glaub nich das man dich dann auch noch vordern kann...


----------



## fraenki (11. März 2011)

hallo leutzzz...

ich wohn seit januar in jena und suche paar leute zum biken..
hauptsächlich cc trails....

wäre super wenn sich jemand finden lässt...

grüße fraenki


----------



## not.the.one (11. März 2011)

Dann guck mal lieber dort:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435107&page=7

Hier bist du eher bei den abwaertsorientierten Radlern gelandet.


----------



## McGeifer (11. März 2011)

Hmm das klingt dann wohl doch eher nach Ilmenau, Erle bei Nässe hatte ich jetzt schon oft genug die letzten Wochen. Ab wann seit ihr dann dort anzutreffen?

Grüße Jens


----------



## may (11. März 2011)

sind spätestens 12 uhr dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (11. März 2011)

Kk dann bis morsche ..


----------



## Beach90 (12. März 2011)

Hey Dudes,
ist morgen wer bei dem Kaiserwetter an der Erle !?

ride on!
Max


----------



## ichfahrfahrrad (12. März 2011)

Da muss ich mich doch glatt einmal für die großartigen fotos bedanken.
war ne echt nette runde.

arnstadt war auch absolut geil und bekommt das prädikat "besonders wertvoll"

meine icq nummer ist 132334116

grüße markus


----------



## McGeifer (12. März 2011)

War supergeil heut  ...

Bzgl. Arnstadt werd ich mich noch mal bei dir melden mus sich mir auch mal anschauen..

Ich werd morgen mit paar Leuten nach Erdmannsdorf düsen evt. hat ja noch jemand bock?

grüße Jens


----------



## Graf~4lotz (15. März 2011)

....auch von mir ein Danke für den Ausritt am Samstag! Sollten wir auf jeden Fall wiederholen, lohnt sich allemal. Das nächste We bin ich nicht da, aber danach auf jeden Fall dafür zu haben....ich schmeiß dich in meine icq-Liste, dann läufts auch kurzfristig.

also, auf ein nächstes Mal
Grüße Daniel


----------



## may (16. März 2011)

hi. du kannst mich ja auch mal bei icq adden.

416099984


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gummikopf (18. März 2011)

hat jemand morgen Lust bzw. Zeit für ne runde Erle ?


----------



## Icetea122 (24. März 2011)

gummikopf schrieb:


> hat jemand morgen Lust bzw. Zeit für ne runde Erle ?


wie lange bisten noch in jena? ich denke morgen wird nochmal gutes wetter sein, danach soll's ja regnen; ich denke da werd ich nochmal ne runde drehen..


----------



## gummikopf (24. März 2011)

ich könnte morgen nach der schule rüberkommen.

icq: 607789485

kannst mich mal adden.

ich könnte so zwischen 15 und 16 uhr in jena sein


----------



## McGeifer (24. März 2011)

Bin morgen ab 17.20 Uhr wan der Erle für ne Feierabendrunde .. wer bock hat  .. man sieht sich


----------



## Graf~4lotz (25. März 2011)

Jaaaa, soooo....wer will morgen wo fahren? Wetter is ja nich so doll, aber auch nicht so schlecht. Ich geh fahren, nur is noch die Frage wohin....


----------



## McGeifer (26. März 2011)

Ich werd Sonntag sicherlich bischen bei uns hier am Erlkönig rumdüsen


----------



## Graf~4lotz (26. März 2011)

Willst also nicht wo hinfahren? E-Dorf oder Ilmenau.... Gera soll doch auch gut sein


----------



## McGeifer (26. März 2011)

Tabarz wäre doch was oder? Hat zufällig noch jemand bock?


----------



## volcom_stoned (6. April 2011)

Hi Leute!

Hat sich ja einiges getan hier im thread. Da ich nun endlich wieder gesund bin, keine Vorlesung mehr habe und schon einige Male an der Erle unterwegs war, kann ich euch mitteilen, dass ich nächsten Dienstag ab 13.00 an der Erle rumkurven werde.

Ich bin der mit dem Big Hit und der 2008er FOX 40.

Vll sieht man sich. Grüße!


----------



## Icetea122 (6. April 2011)

.. und ledersattel? jojo, hab dich gesehen 
sofern's wetter morgen einigermaßen auszuhalten ist, bin ich auch nochmal da, nochmal auskosten, ganze nächste woche weg ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volcom_stoned (6. April 2011)

jo genau!


----------



## volcom_stoned (15. April 2011)

Morgen bin ich mit nem Kumpel an der Erle. Ich denke mal spätestens 15.00.

Also lasst euch blicken!


----------



## volcom_stoned (18. April 2011)

Versuch Nummer 3: Morgen fahre ich an die Erle. Ist von euch jemand da? Ab 16.00 bin ich dort!

Meldet euch...


----------



## KeilerKopf (18. April 2011)

sobald mein bike wieder steht, bin ich auch wieder dort, mit kumpels^^


----------



## Zoda (27. April 2011)

nur mal so ne doofe frage, ich weiß es ist nicht das schlauste aber ich bin neulich mehr oder weniger durch zufall auf einen euer DH-trails (ich würds S3-Trail nennen) gekommen, der an der Eule, und bin ganz gepflegt bei dem ersten drop in der wand gelandet... 

gibt es irgendwo in jena nen paar stellen wo man sich an sowas rantasten kann also drops im bereich von 30-50cm höhe wo man sich vorher seelisch und moralisch darauf vorbereiten kann das es gleich bergab geht, mir fehlt da nämlich noch ein bissel fahrtechnik...

wäre cool wenn ihr da was wüsstet...

greetz zoda


----------



## Mythilos (27. April 2011)

Biste auch den größeren Drop runter gesprungen?

Falls ja, Hut ab!

Ich denke wir (spontane Gruppe) fahren am Wochenende wieder eine Runde(2-5h,25-50km, mal schauen wie das Wetter, die Fitneß und die Lust ist...)... und da sind i.d.R. auch technische Sachen dabei. Ansonsten sind viele "Wege", die von der oberen Horizontalen auf die mittlere oder untere Horizontale führen die sich auch von S1 bis S3 bewegen...

Gute Ansprechpartner findest Du auch im StudiVZ unter der Gruppe "Mountainbike Jena".

Auf der Seite vom Napoleonstein gibts aber auch ein paar Stellen die technisch (je nach Anspruch) sind.


----------



## Zoda (28. April 2011)

neee philipp da bin ich nich runtergesprungen, aber du bist das erste mal als ich da lang gefahren bin auch dierekt hinter mir gewesen...

greetz manu


----------



## KeilerKopf (28. April 2011)

von was redet ihr da? "an der eule" in jena-nord oder wie? wo solln da ne strecke sein?

grüße


----------



## McGeifer (28. April 2011)

Naja die Rinne direkroberhalb der Straße namens "An der Eule" is in Jena Nord..

Wies ja nicht was ihr so für Bikes fahrt aber die 2 Drops auf der hälft der strecke sind zwar nich schwierig oder so aber der zweite zumindest brauch schon 180mm Federweg da die Landung sehr flach ist. Mit nem Allmountain oder sowas würde ich das eher nicht machen. Ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt nicht auf anhieb wo es so 1m Drops gibt. Da müsstes mal im Jena Fred schauen da sind zum großen Teil die Tourenfahrer drin, die kennen sich auf den Horizontalwegen und co. besser als als die Bergabfraktion hier 

grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (28. April 2011)

nen meter hab ich dort ich suche ne nummer kleiner... auf den horizontalen kenne ich mich ziemlich gut aus aber sowas findet man halt eher selten... 

schade ich dachte es kennt jemand irgendeine kante wo man das mal üben könnte... treppen gibts ja genug aber da kann man das nur schwelich üben weils halt ne treppe is... 
naja ich bin auch schon mit nem cc-hardtail rund 1 m drops ins flat gemacht (war ne treppe) aber irgendwann is halt der rahmen mal durch ne...

dann werd ich mich demnächst mal auf die suche machen...

thx trotzdem


----------



## Icetea122 (28. April 2011)

vllt hab ich was. bei mir in west hab ich nen weg den ich fahr wenn ich nur wenig zeit hab, und so nicht zu erle,.. fahrn kann. ist halt vom napoleonstein runter, nach der schranke ist rechts nen weg, der runter geht. (bei uns 'hole' genannt, keine ahnung, wie das offiziell heißt oder überhaupt nen namen hat ). Alles nicht anspruchsvoll, aber da ist aber auf jeden fall nen kleiner drop dabei, der wird noch nichtmal nen meter sein..wegbeschreibung war jetzt blöde, ich weiß, wenns jemand interessiert kann ichs auch nochmal über google maps raussuchen. 

lg


----------



## Mythilos (28. April 2011)

ich weiß wo der is... der Weg geht in einer Rinne lang und endet an Treppen..


----------



## KeilerKopf (29. April 2011)

hab immernoch keinen plan... 

haben wir uns schon mal an der erle gesehn, cyborg? du bist doch auch in jnights, ich glaub da hatten wirs mal^^

hab n northshore 600....

grüße^^


----------



## McGeifer (29. April 2011)

Och hamm uns da bestimm schon mal gesehen ... behaupte ich jetzt mal .. nur kann ich die Gesichter den Namen hier immer nicht zuordnen


----------



## KeilerKopf (29. April 2011)

ja naja... man heisst ja überall mal anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (19. Mai 2011)

Hou....
Bin heute so ab 17.30 - 18.00 an der Erle evt. sieht man ja den einen oder anderen.

grüße
Jens


----------



## volcom_stoned (20. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub ich habe dich gesehen? Biste du der, der in Schrittgeschwindigkeit runtergedüst ist?


----------



## McGeifer (20. Mai 2011)

Hohoho.... Keule.... wenn hinten erst mal ne neue Pelle drauf ist dann schieben ich nur noch runter und fahr hoch :-D


----------



## volcom_stoned (23. Mai 2011)

Mittwoch oder Donnerstag Erle. Wer hat Lust? Zeit ist egal.


----------



## Graf~4lotz (24. Mai 2011)

Wunderbar, morgen passt mir super ins Konzept - da komm ich glatt mir auf ein paar Runden Geeier. Ich sollte das für 17Uhr hinbekommen, vielleicht auch etwas später.


----------



## volcom_stoned (24. Mai 2011)

HAlten wir Mittwoch 17.00 bei dir fest.


----------



## Graf~4lotz (25. Mai 2011)

Ja ist gut! Kommste rum, fahren wir zusammen rüber


----------



## volcom_stoned (28. Mai 2011)

Ich bin heute gegen 15.00 (vll auch etwas eher) an der Erle.


----------



## McGeifer (31. Mai 2011)

So mal was neues


----------



## may (31. Mai 2011)

Schaut gut aus! Waren vor ein paar wochen auch mal bei euch. 
Hat echt Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (31. Mai 2011)

Nabend!

Hätte ne Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Winterberg zum IXS-Cup für morgen anzubieten. 

Los gehts in Jena/Thüringen
Abfahrt ca. 16Uhr

bein Interesse PN oder 017624387362

Würde dann Freitag/Samstag noch mal nach Willingen rüber machen... super Piste dort.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## may (31. Mai 2011)

Wir sond sonntag da! vlt sieht man sich.


----------



## McGeifer (31. Mai 2011)

Also Sonntag bin ich zu 99,9% nicht mehr da ...


----------



## shaq33 (1. Juni 2011)

ich werd bestimmt mal mit kommen aber warte zur zeit noch auf mein neues specialized big hit fsr 1 2009 ganz neu bestellt und wollte meine 888 reinballern xD und nochn fox 5.0 öl aber erstma muss ich ja warten bis im laufe der nächstn woceh das bike kommt  yeah RIDE ON  liebe grüße von martin


----------



## shaq33 (1. Juni 2011)

wenn was ist icq melden bin immer icq tags über on und nachts und imemr eigentlich  liebe grüße noch ma


----------



## Bikerredstar (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
hätte eine Frage zum leidigen Thema Radländen und Werkstätten http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435107&page=10
...wäre nett.


----------



## volcom_stoned (4. Juni 2011)

Wie wars Jens? Hoofentlich gibt es ein paaar bilder...

Ab Montag bin ich wieder an der Erle unterwegs. Hat jemand Lust und Laune mich zu begleiten oder dort zu treffen?

Grüße


----------



## volcom_stoned (17. Juni 2011)

Jemand am Erli heute?


----------



## Dvibe (14. Juli 2011)

@ cyborg: wo in jena ist das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (14. Juli 2011)

was? das Video?


----------



## Dvibe (15. Juli 2011)

jupp


----------



## McGeifer (15. Juli 2011)

Ist am Erlkönig in Jena


----------



## McGeifer (6. August 2011)

Bin heut Nachmittag an der Erle .. evt noch jemand da?


----------



## volcom_stoned (6. August 2011)

ich bin morgen da


----------



## floatwork (10. August 2011)

hat einer von euch evtl. ein paar gps tracks zu schönen singletrails in/um jena parat? bin da nächstes we für ne woche mit dem mtb und würde gerne mal ein neues revier erkunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smartinsche (18. August 2011)

Ich suche nette Leute zum gemütlichen Touren rund um Jena.
Gibt es irgendwelche Gruppen, die regelmäßig fahren, oder nimmt mich jemand mal mit?


----------



## McGeifer (21. August 2011)

HI!!

Da schau mal in den Jena thread.. dort sind mehr so die Tourenbiker unterwegs .. hier ist eher so die Bergab Fraktion


----------



## Freakozead (23. August 2011)

Hey Jungs(und Mädels?)
Ich bin neu nach Jena gezogen und fahre seeehr gerne MTB anspruchsvoll bergab, habe jedoch zur zeit nur ein Hardtail mit cc ausstattung... Da ich jedoch hauptsächlich Triathlon mache, und dafür eine Menge material brauch, fehlt mir das nötige kleingeld für nen Freerider
ich würde mich trotzdem freuen, wenn man sich mal treffen könnte zum fahren, fahre auch gerne mal nen Downhill, wenn wenige sprünge drin sind, das is mit nem cc´ler nicht drin 
Lg, Freako


----------



## volcom_stoned (30. Oktober 2011)

Ein Besuch an der Erle ist heute geplant. Also wer Lust und Laune hat kommt einfach hin.


----------



## McGeifer (31. Oktober 2011)

Meine neuste Arbeit... freu mich über ein "Gefält mir"


----------



## lire89 (31. Oktober 2011)

Toller Streifen! Klasse Bilder & Stimmung, die du da eingefangen hast

Ciao René


----------



## Bikerredstar (3. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
schlechte Neuigkeit von der Erle: War heute vormittag radeln und irgendein  *Waldfreund*  hat das Gap oberhalb vom Wasserreservoir kaputt gemacht :kotz:
...immerhin war sonst nichts, soweit ich das gesehen habe.

@ Cyborg: Sehr schönes Video!


----------



## McGeifer (4. November 2011)

thx 

naja und das Gap war eh vorn arsch ^^nicht schlimm drum


----------



## luniz (5. November 2011)

Hallihallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade in Jena eingezogen. Vor langer, langer Zeit (so bis 2006) bin ich Downhill gefahren, Bikeparks und Rennen und so weiter, bis ich nach Kiel gezogen bin. Da wars dann Essig mit Berge runter fahren, in ermangelung von Bergen... Aber hier in Jena gibts ja welche, und deswegen hab ich auch mein Balfa-Schlachtschiff mitgenommen. Das hat in Kiel schon ein wenig Staub angesetzt, aber freut sich jetzt auf seinen ersten Einsatz nach langer Zeit! Also, ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mich in eure Jena-Local-Szene mit aufnehmt!

mfg Luniz


----------



## McGeifer (5. November 2011)

ich würd dich ja gern mal auf ne Runde einladen .. dauert aber noch so 2-3 Monate bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volcom_stoned (5. November 2011)

@ luniz: Bin vll am Dienstag oder Mittwoch am Tage (gegen Mittag) ma mit nem Kimpel da...falls du Lust hast, kannste mir schreiben.

Von welchem Gap sprecht ihr da? Das in den Bombenkrater oder das kleine Road Gap auf der Freeride Linie?


----------



## luniz (6. November 2011)

Hmm, da das studentische Lotterleben bei mir jetzt beendet ist wird das schwer. Ich gehöre ab sofort zur Lohnsteuer zahlenden Bevölkerung und kann deswegen nur am Wochenende (oder halt abends, aber da sieht man im Wald ja so wenig...)


----------



## Bikerredstar (6. November 2011)

volcom_stoned schrieb:


> @ luniz: Bin vll am Dienstag oder Mittwoch am Tage (gegen Mittag) ma mit nem Kimpel da...falls du Lust hast, kannste mir schreiben.
> 
> Von welchem Gap sprecht ihr da? Das in den Bombenkrater oder das kleine Road Gap auf der Freeride Linie?



...auf der "Hauptline" - es folgt Anlieger nach links, dann der Wasserbehälter, lange Grade zwischen den Kastanien... Von da aus gesehen halt oberhalb. 
(Aus Sicht einiger ist die Bezeichung Gap vieleicht schon zu viel, aber ich als alter am-Boden-Kleber mit schwachem Sprungelenk traute es mich trotzdem bisher nicht  )


----------



## volcom_stoned (6. November 2011)

Ich steh immernoch auf dem Schlauch... Ist die Stelle auf diesem Vid drauf?

[ame="http://vimeo.com/5448216"]Downhill Hometrail (Germany) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Bikerredstar (6. November 2011)

volcom_stoned schrieb:


> Ich steh immernoch auf dem Schlauch... Ist die Stelle auf diesem Vid drauf?
> ...



bei 00:42min

mfG


----------



## Bikerredstar (6. November 2011)

@ luniz: Ach ja, willkommen in einer schönen Stadt/ Gegend für fast alle Spielarten des schönen Sports


----------



## volcom_stoned (6. November 2011)

Ahhhhh. Das ROADGAP! Das is ja ma *******...das hab ich gerade richtig drauf gehabt.

Arsch****er!!!!


----------



## McGeifer (7. November 2011)

ich brauchs nicht ^^ evt. baut ja jetzt mal einer nen ordentliches


----------



## volcom_stoned (7. November 2011)

@ luniz: Lotterleben habsch leider auch nicht, kann mir aber meine Zeit frei einteilen. So muss ich halt die 2h vom Mittag am Nachmittag nachholen.

Vielleicht schaffe ich es am Sonntag eine Runde an die Erle zu fahren. Würde dir dann nochma eine PN schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BullsCobra (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo (ohne die vorherigen Seiten gelesen zu haben),
ich möchte demnächst auch mal die Erle runter (sofern es das Wetter noch zulässt), war aber noch nie auf dem Trail. Wo fängt der an (Fuchsturm, aber wo da b.z.w. welche Richtung) und wo geht der ungefähr lang?

Danke,
Georg


----------



## Bikerredstar (2. Dezember 2011)

...ne ist nicht beim Füchsturm sondern hinterm Jenzig, besser gesagt oberhalb vom Erlkönig.


----------



## BullsCobra (2. Dezember 2011)

Jenzig? Da, wo die Paraglidingstartstelle ist?


----------



## McGeifer (2. Dezember 2011)

Da ist der Start .... 

http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=214213356999780092018.0004b319abf2ced622ea6


----------



## Bikerredstar (19. Februar 2012)

...hatte in Januar von meinem Bruder die GoPro ausgeliehen und habe ein bisschen Abfahrtlastiges und Touren gefilmt, als es so schönes Wetter war...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19179

...wollte auch mal was anders als Erle...


----------



## volcom_stoned (1. März 2012)

Bin die letzten Tage immer mal an der Erle gewesen. Ist schön schlammig und rutschig. Das geht aber nach 2 Abfahrten. Dann hat man sich dran gewöhnt. Hab auch ne GoPro. Also wenn du willst können wir ma zusammen an der Erle fahren gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerredstar (1. März 2012)

...gern! Werde allerdings erst Ende März wieder in der Stadt sein; 'melde mich dann mal...


----------



## Master | Torben (3. März 2012)

Ich brauche eure Hilfe - eines meiner Babys wurde entführt 

Aufgebaut habe ich es für einen Kumpel, war sein Unirad.
Ich muss noch Fotos organisieren, bis dahin erstmal eine kleine Teileliste:

Rahmen: ähnlich Drössiger SL in RAW, Größe L
Gabel: schwarze Manitou R7, mit schwarzen Standrohren
Bremsen: Shimano Deore 595 Scheibenbremsen mit XT Bremsscheiben mit Aluspider
Laufräder: Fulcrum RedMetal 10 schwarz
Antriebsstrang: komplett Shimano Deore schwarz

Besonders auffällig an dem Bike ist die rot eloxierte Sattelstütze von Reverse, rot eloxierte Pedale von Amoeba und ein türkisfarbener Bianchi Sattel.

Gestohlen wurde es von gestern 02.03.2012 auf heute 03.03.2012 vom Max-Wien-Platz direkt vor dem großen Physikhörsaal.

Wer das Bike sieht - bitte sofort melden - vielen Dank!


----------



## loko. (3. März 2012)

werde mal die augen offen halten!


----------



## BullsCobra (5. März 2012)

Auch von mir noch eine allgemeine Umfrage:
Wenn ihr an der Goethe-Gallerie an der Ostseite (zum Kino hin) an den Fahrradständern vorbei geht, steht da ein schönes Cube-HT in blau-weiß (weiß grad nicht welcher Typ). Das steht da bestimmt schon sein 4 Monaten. Vorderes und hinteres Laufrad, sowie Sattel und die meisten anderen Anbauteile wurden mittlerweile abmontiert und sind jetzt wahrscheinlich auf Ebay zu ersteigern. Wenn der Besitzer dieses Bikes also mal so freundlich wäre und wenigstens Rahmen, Gabel und Lenker noch abholen würde...

@Bikerredstar: Kannst du bitte mal beschreiben, wo du da langgefahren bist? Das sieht mehr nach Richtung Cospeda aus. Ich bin öfters mit meiner CC-Schleuder auf Wöllmisse (also Richtung Fuchsturm) unterwegs, aber da bin ich noch net langgekommen...


----------



## Bikerredstar (6. März 2012)

@ Bulls: ...lustig, gestern bin ich wieder nach Jena gekommen, an der GoeGa vorbeigegangen, sah das Cube und dachte "...oh man(n)" 
Also zum Video: Die Aufnahmen sind halbwegs chronologisch; Der erste Teil ist die Abfahrt von der Kunitzburg danach folgen in der Tat aufnahmen vom Napoleonstein runter nach Jena West. Der Rest ist ebenfalls westlich von Jena, so grob zwischen Isserstedt und Papiermühle, da gibt es ein paar ganz nett exponierte Wege, die wenig begangen und (denke ich) noch weniger befahren werden.

P.S.: Werde ab Anfang/ Mitte April wieder regelmäßig in Jena sein, dann könnte man ja mal zusammen fahren


----------



## loko. (6. März 2012)

BullsCobra schrieb:


> Auch von mir noch eine allgemeine Umfrage:
> Wenn ihr an der Goethe-Gallerie an der Ostseite (zum Kino hin) an den Fahrradständern vorbei geht, steht da ein schönes Cube-HT in blau-weiß (weiß grad nicht welcher Typ). Das steht da bestimmt schon sein 4 Monaten. Wenn der Besitzer dieses Bikes also mal so freundlich wäre und wenigstens Rahmen, Gabel und Lenker noch abholen würde...



ja das wird da bestimmt noch ne weile herumstehen weil die Fahrradständer nicht wie beim Kino von der Security überwacht werden...


----------



## licht.t.richter (8. März 2012)

gestern! leider schlechte Qualität da meine netten Inder so langsam arbeiten das selbst das hochladen ne stunde gedauert hat! Mit ipod aufgenommen und mies zusammengeschustert!

HAHA hab auch immer den selben übergang rein kopiert ;-(!


----------



## Zoda (8. März 2012)

da oben war ich gestern auch unterwegs, von der papiermühle bis zur papiermühle über die mittlere Horizontale, eine quälerei sondergleichen, das alles auf nem cc Hardtail, fully fahren ist deutlich angenehmer...


----------



## BullsCobra (8. März 2012)

@Bikeredstar: Sehr gerne. Ich bin aber noch kein Profi und werde vorallem mit deinem Fully sicher nicht so schnell mithalten können. Es dürfte also nicht gleich allzu viel sein . Wegen einem Termin können uns ja nochmal verständigen.


----------



## volcom_stoned (9. März 2012)

Ich bin heute gegen 14.30 an der Erle. Hat jemand Lust vorbeizukommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luniz (9. März 2012)

Moin Leute! So langsam sind die Temperaturen ja wieder erträglich und man kann was sehen... wer mag mich morgen mal in die Geheimnisse der Jenaer DH-Szene einweihen? Sitze grade eben noch im Büro, würde dann aber für morgen "der Gerät" fertig machen!

Gruß Lutz


----------



## volcom_stoned (9. März 2012)

Ich weiß nochnicht, ob ich es morgen an die Strecke schaffe. Aber ein Kumpel von mir will dort aufschlagen. Kann gerne nachfragen wann genau.


----------



## luniz (9. März 2012)

Das wäre nett!


----------



## volcom_stoned (9. März 2012)

Adrian ist zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr an der Erle mit Max. Adrian hat ein Giant mit Marzocchi-Gabel und Max hat ein orangenes Zonenschein.

Grüße und viel Spaß


----------



## luniz (9. März 2012)

Top! Ich hab ein silbernes Balfa mit Boxxer und Deemax (wenn ich die bis morgen montiert bekomme...) Erle ist da wo der googlemaps link von ein paar posts vorher hinführt, right?


----------



## volcom_stoned (9. März 2012)

Jap dort ist die Erle


----------



## volcom_stoned (10. März 2012)

Hier ma die ersten Abfahrten von der Erle der letzten 3 Wochen zusammengeschnitten:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/38276746"]First ride after winter break on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## lire89 (11. März 2012)

volcom_stoned schrieb:


> Hier ma die ersten Abfahrten von der Erle der letzten 3 Wochen zusammengeschnitten:



 - schön mal zu sehen, welche Linien ihr fahrt und mit welcher Geschwindigkeit ihr euch in der Luft bewegt.

Ciao René


----------



## luniz (16. März 2012)

Moin, ist morgen jemand an der Erle unterwegs? Ich bin so etwa ab 12-13 Uhr da denke ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volcom_stoned (17. März 2012)

Ich bin zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr da.


----------



## luniz (18. März 2012)

Gestern war ja wohl mal absolut bombig! Heute nochmal? Ich bin grade am Sachen herrichten...


----------



## volcom_stoned (18. März 2012)

Ich war schon 10 Uhr da, aber wir haben uns ja noch kurz gesehen


----------



## lire89 (20. März 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

ist jemand von euch mit dabei beim Osterhasenrasenjam auf'm Rederberch am Ostersamstag?
http://rederberch.de/?paged=2

Ciao René


----------



## Bikechris (20. März 2012)

Servus Leute,

ich bin seit Anfang des Jahres in meiner Wahlheimat Jena angekommen.
Nun da die Temperaturen es zulassen möchte ich mein altes Radsportleben reaktivieren. 

Anfangen wollte ich mit ein bisschen Marathon.
Danach steht ein neues Downhill Bike auf dem Plan.

Wer hätte Lust, innerhalb der Woche, mir die Gegend zu zeigen?

Ich wohne in Jena West am Magdelstieg.


----------



## loko. (20. März 2012)

lire89 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ist jemand von euch mit dabei beim Osterhasenrasenjam auf'm Rederberch am Ostersamstag?
> http://rederberch.de/?paged=2
> ...



werde wohl mal mit dem bike hinfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (20. März 2012)

Ich bin fotomäßig dabei .. selber fahren werde ich wohl nicht können


----------



## volcom_stoned (22. März 2012)

Ich würde gerne mitmachen, aber leider bin ich zu Ostern in der Heimat


----------



## BullsCobra (2. April 2012)

Hey,

ich habe meinem kleinen Bruder (er ist 10) versprochen, mit ihm mal eine Mountainbike-Tour zu machen. Er hat ein 2011er Kinder-Cross Country (HT, 50mm Stahlfedergabel, mech. Scheibenbremsen) und interessiert sich auch für die Materie. Die Route sollte deshalb nicht einfach aus nur ein paar Waldwegen bestehen. Ich will ihm halt ein bisschen grundlegende Fahrtechnik zeigen und sowas, deshalb soll es auch schon Gelände sein. Spontan ist mir da wieder die Mittlere Horizontale eingefallen, da ist mir aber das Sturzrisiko zu hoch, wenns da zur Seite 50m runter geht. Kann mir jemand eine Tour empfehlen? Sie sollte halt für meinen Bruder gut zu schaffen sein (nicht mehr als 400hm), Dauer ist eig. egal, so um die 4 Stunden wäre erstrebenswert. Ich bin leider in Jena noch nicht allzu viel gefahren, wäre also cool, wenn ihr mir etwas empfehlen könntet.

Danke schonmal,
Georg


----------



## lire89 (2. April 2012)

]Hallo Georg,

du kannst am Fuchsturm starten und in Richtung Steinkreuz fahren. Auf  diesem Abschnitt kannst du links und rechts von der Straße mal einen  Abstecher auf Singletrails machen. Vom Steinkreuz aus ein bisschen auf  dem Feldweg (an der Schranke vorbei) bis zum Einstieg obere Horizontale  (ist glaube der blaue oder hellblaue Weg). Die Obere Horizontale bis zum  Fürstenbrunnen. Die Strecke ist abwechslungsreich und einige wenige  kurze knackige Anstiege gibt es auch. Hier kannst du gut Grund- und  Aktivposition sowie Kurventechnik und Spitzkehren üben. Außerdem ist  immer eine Ausreichende Sturzzone vorhanden. Weiterhin ist diese Strecke relativ gering von anderen Waldnutzern frequentiert.

Ciao René


----------



## Zoda (2. April 2012)

die mittlere horitontale vom cospoth bis zum jenzig is recht gänig, nen paar schöne trails ohne groß gefahr abzustürzen... nur die 400 hm machen dir da zu schaffen... ansonsten ist die strecke von rene auf jeden fall recht schick, die obere Kernberghorizontale lohnt sich immer, das is der weiß blau weiße Wanderweg...


----------



## BullsCobra (2. April 2012)

Danke erstmal, die Idee ist gut, werd mal schauen, was ich mache


----------



## don.old.sql (3. April 2012)

Hey Grüße erstmal an alle, bin ehr neu in der Berg-Location und auch schon bissel Älter (30)  . Hab leider auch noch nicht soviel Erfahrung aber von nix kommt ja auch nix und würde mich freuen mich mal ab und an mitn paar gleichgesinden zu treffen. Ein Paar kennen mich ohne Bike  wie Jens und Tobias. Nächste Woche dürfte auch mein Bike und Ausrüstung soweit sein das ichn bissel üben kann, war jetzt schon 2-3 mal oben auf der SH und an der Sommerlinde um mal zu schauen hab auch am We jemanden gesehen oben Sommerlinde in Richtung Lobdeburg vielleicht auch hier ausm Forum, ich war der Kloppi mitn Dirtbike? Mit Erle meint ihr sicherlich Erlenkönig oder? Auf jeden Fall würd ich mich freuen paar Trails kennenzulernen und vielleicht den einen oder anderen der mir hilft Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Jeder hat halt mal angefangen  

Grüße David aka Koni


----------



## Zoda (3. April 2012)

Wenn du lustig bist kannst du gleich Heute Abend anfangen, wir starten um 1800 auf dem Parkplatz des Paradiesbahnhofs eine AM/Enduro Runde. Es geht in die Kernberge und da auf die Trails zwischen oberer und mittlerer Horizontale, also Trails im S2 bis S2+ bereich (http://www.singletrail-skala.de/)... Wir werden bis zum Fürstenbrunnen (nach 15 km) ungefähr 500 hm auf der Uhr haben und 1,25 bis 1,5 h bis dahin unterwegs sein. falls du dir das zutraust kannst du mitkommen, ansonsten findet sich sicher noch die ein oder andere Tour dieses Jahr die chilliger wird.


----------



## don.old.sql (3. April 2012)

Danke Zoda nur leider wird das heute nix verdammt  da ich schon was vor hab das nächste mal bin ich gern dabei vielen Dank erstmal für die Einladung  Wünsche trotzdem viel Spaß.


----------



## Zoda (3. April 2012)

Dann kannst du dir den Termin im allgemeinen mal merken, wir fahren schon seit Januar jeden Dienstag um 1800...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don.old.sql (3. April 2012)

Ok das doch super zu wissen thx


----------



## Bikerredstar (5. April 2012)

volcom_stoned schrieb:


> Hier ma die ersten Abfahrten von der Erle der letzten 3 Wochen zusammengeschnitten:
> 
> First ride after winter break on Vimeo



 Extra Respekt für den Sprung im mittleren Teil durch die Bäume durch  Es sieht so aus, als ob die Ladung repariert wurde  (...ich trau mich den aber trotzdem net, bin einfach ein unglaublicher "Am-Boden-Kleber" )


----------



## volcom_stoned (8. April 2012)

Bikerredstar schrieb:


> Extra Respekt für den Sprung im mittleren Teil durch die Bäume durch  Es sieht so aus, als ob die Ladung repariert wurde  (...ich trau mich den aber trotzdem net, bin einfach ein unglaublicher "Am-Boden-Kleber" )



Vielen Dank! Mittlerweile läufts noch besser (also schneller) und wenn ich wieder Zeit habe, ist das Roadgap ma wieder fällig. Freitag kann ich vll ma wieder an die erle.


----------



## don.old.sql (13. April 2012)

Ist heut wer unterwegs Erle oder so? Der auch kein Problem hätt son Frischling wie mich mal mitzunehmen  um ein wenig zu Üben? 

Grüße


----------



## volcom_stoned (13. April 2012)

Ich kann erst Samstag wieder an die Erle kommen.


----------



## don.old.sql (13. April 2012)

ab wann wärst du denn dort?


----------



## volcom_stoned (13. April 2012)

Ich bin vorher noch am Bismarkturm, um einen Drop zu filmen und danach mache ich zur Erle. Das wird so gegen 14/15 Uhr sein denke ich.


----------



## don.old.sql (13. April 2012)

Also wenns für dich ok wäre würde ich da so 14:30Uhr aufschlagen? 
wie erkenn ich dich da ?


----------



## volcom_stoned (13. April 2012)

beiges Big Hit 2008 und eine grüne kurze Hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don.old.sql (13. April 2012)

ok dann sag ich mal bis morgen


----------



## volcom_stoned (13. April 2012)

jo


----------



## don.old.sql (14. April 2012)

warn cooler Nachmittag danke nochmal für die Einweihung


----------



## volcom_stoned (14. April 2012)

Kein Ding. War eine schöne ruhige Session


----------



## Deleted 239060 (14. April 2012)

Hey,
ich bin ein absoluter MTB-Neuling und wollte mal fragen, ob es Leute in Jena gibt, die mich mal in ihrer Gruppe mitfahren lassen würden. Ich würde gerne Strecken kennenlernen, also solche wie im Video. Allerdings sah mir das Klamotten- und Radtechnisch eher nach Downhill aus, oder? 
Mein Rad ist auf jeden Fall gut, Klamotten und Helm etc. auch vorhanden. Aber wie gesagt reines MTB und kein Downhill.
Wäre cool, wenn was in der Richtung möglich wäre.

Gruß,
dr0elf


----------



## don.old.sql (14. April 2012)

Hi erstmal also ich bin auch Neuling war heut das erste mal an der Erle und ich kann dir sagen auf den Videos sehen die Strecken echt leichter und flacher aus als wie in Live und da bin ich schon nur die leichte Freeride gefahren ala Chickenways  ob das für normale MTB was ist kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen aber aus meiner Erfahrung von heute hätt ich da Zweifel vielleicht für die anderen gut zuwissn was du fürn Bike hast.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 239060 (14. April 2012)

Keine Ahnung, was genau ich habe.  Also habe halt ein aus Einzelteilen zusammengebautes Bike. Ich hau einfach mal ein Bild raus (zum vergrößern einfach auf's Bild klicken):

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-13774468/IMG_3304.jpg.html



Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich vor 2 Monaten schon mal solche "Trials" (oder wie auch immer  ) gefahren bin. Aber natürlich kann ich die anhand der Videos nicht beurteilen. Meine Kondition ist richtig mies und die Technik natürlich auch noch nicht vorhanden. Gibt's denn keine MTB'ler in Jena? ^^


----------



## don.old.sql (14. April 2012)

wie gesagt ich bin selber Anfänger und lass da lieber den anderen das Wort die können dir da ehr helfen...


----------



## Deleted 239060 (14. April 2012)

Alles klar, danke trotzdem!


----------



## BullsCobra (14. April 2012)

@ lire89 und Zoda: Ich bin heute mit meinem Bruder die Tour gefahren. Die Idee mit Fuchsturm, Steinkreuz und OSH war echt klasse. Ich hab ihm mal ein paar Sachen gezeigt, ihm hat's riesen Spaß gemacht. Es waren zwar nur 250m Höhenunterschied, aber für ihn schon fast zu viel. Die Bikes haben wir am Fluplatz Schöngleina abgestellt (bin da ja Segelflieger) und fahren sie morgen zurück. Die genaue Tour findet ihr hier


----------



## McGeifer (15. April 2012)

@drOelf 

Erst mal willkommen im schönen Jena.

Dein Bike dürfe allerding für die erle eher nich so geeignet sein .. brauchst zwar keine 200mm Federweg dort aber ne eher abfahrtsorientierte Geometrie ist schon von nöten.

grüße
Jens


----------



## Zoda (15. April 2012)

@dr0elf:

schau mal hier vorbei, da sind die CCler und Tourenfahrer eher unterwegs...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435107


----------



## lire89 (15. April 2012)

BullsCobra schrieb:


> @ lire89 und Zoda: Ich bin heute mit meinem Bruder die Tour gefahren. Die Idee mit Fuchsturm, Steinkreuz und OSH war echt klasse. Ich hab ihm mal ein paar Sachen gezeigt, ihm hat's riesen Spaß gemacht. Es waren zwar nur 250m Höhenunterschied, aber für ihn schon fast zu viel. Die Bikes haben wir am Fluplatz Schöngleina abgestellt (bin da ja Segelflieger) und fahren sie morgen zurück. Die genaue Tour findet ihr hier



Hallo,

Freut mich, dass es gut gepasst hat

Ciao René


----------



## lire89 (15. April 2012)

Ist heute jemand an der Erle?

Ciao René


----------



## don.old.sql (15. April 2012)

Jo treff mich mit Jens 14uhr


----------



## lire89 (15. April 2012)

Das klingt gut,

dann würde ich gern dazu kommen. 14Uhr an der Erle?
Ich fahre ein Spec Enduro.

Ciao René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don.old.sql (15. April 2012)

jo ich komm mitn auto grau matter passat


----------



## McGeifer (15. April 2012)

jo 14 steht


----------



## Deleted 239060 (15. April 2012)

Zoda schrieb:


> @dr0elf:
> 
> schau mal hier vorbei, da sind die CCler und Tourenfahrer eher unterwegs...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435107



Super, danke Dir!


----------



## BullsCobra (15. April 2012)

@Bikeredstar und alle anderen:
Ich habe vor, kommenden Samstag mal eine Tour zu fahren, jedoch wäre das allein relativ witzlos. Wenn also jemand Lust hat... 
Aufgrund meines Bikes (CC-HT) wäre es so die Richtung All Mountain - Horizontale auf jeden Fall, oder Ähnliches. Wenn ihr also ne schöne Route kennt oder/und Bock habt, bitte melden


----------



## Zoda (15. April 2012)

wir werden sicher am samstag ne tour starten, wird zwischen 10 und 12 starten... AM klingt gut aber mit nem CCHT muss man schon richtig gut fahren können um die S2 trails runterzukommen... Vllt starten wir auch 2 runden, eine eher CC und eine AM...

ich sag hier bescheid...


----------



## BullsCobra (16. April 2012)

Danke für die Antwort/Einladung/Angebot, was auch immer !
Wie ich schon mal angedeutet hatte, bin ich noch nicht so lange dabei, also wäre S1 bei meinem Bike schonmal nicht so verkehrt. Ich fahre jedoch mit meinem Cobra oft auch schwereres Gelände (siehe z.B. Sachsen-Anhalt/ Biker aus Naumburg und Umgebung), habe also auch schon Erfahrung im Freeride-Bereich (wenn man das so nenne kann), also wahrscheinlich auch S2. Ich würde mich jedenfalls anpassen, soweit wie möglich  Sollte jedenfalls nicht zu einfach sein


----------



## Zoda (16. April 2012)

Morgen startet auch wieder ne tour um 1800 auf dem Paradisbahnhofparkplatz, da kannst du dich auch dranhängen, wird eher ruhig...


----------



## volcom_stoned (17. April 2012)

ma wieder was von der Erle...frisch am Sonntag gezapft!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40471257"]The Chase on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## don.old.sql (17. April 2012)

Schönes Ding war echt lustig an dem Tach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BullsCobra (17. April 2012)

@Zoda: Danke, würde ich gern, bin aber die Woche über nicht in Jena, komme erst Freitag Nachmittag und bring mein Rad zu BikeandSnow, würde also nur Samstag passen


----------



## KeilerKopf (17. April 2012)

jo war gut... hier cyborg, du und dein kumpel.. ihr lasst es echt gut krachen.. ich war beeindruckt  ich hoffe, wir waren euch nich zu oft im bild 

don (du wohnst doch beim braunser im haus, oder?) und cyborg, seid ihr im facebook? vllt kann man sich mal adden und eine interessengemeinschaft bilden XD


----------



## don.old.sql (17. April 2012)

ne bei braunser wohn ich nicht aber in wintown das stimmt klar add ruhig mal ich schick dir ne pm


----------



## lire89 (18. April 2012)

volcom_stoned schrieb:


> ma wieder was von der Erle...frisch am Sonntag gezapft!
> 
> The Chase on Vimeo



Na ich fand ja die Entspannungsmusik aus dem letzten Vid einen ticken besser.
Schön, dass die Hundesituation mit drauf ist

Bis zum nächsten mal - es hat echt viel Spaß gemacht mit euch!

Ciao René


----------



## KeilerKopf (18. April 2012)

die hunde waren geil..  hatten schon überlegt, sie hochwärts vors bike zu spannen =)


----------



## don.old.sql (18. April 2012)

Wie siehts Freitag aus so gegen 15-15:30Uhr Erle? René wir telefonieren nochmal, Keilerkopf wollten ja auch kommen. Schauen wir mal wies Wetter wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeilerKopf (18. April 2012)

jop, wir kommen zu zweit.. mal sehen^^ können uns ja in winzlow treffen und zusammen hinter gurken


----------



## der Furby (18. April 2012)

Lasst ja den Jochen mit seinen 2 Hunden in Ruhe  das sind Gartennachbarn von uns ^^


----------



## McGeifer (19. April 2012)

noch mal an alle vom we ..

War echt nen klasse Tag .. hoffe man sieht sich in nächster Zeit wieder mal ... also bis denne und bleibt sauber ...


----------



## KeilerKopf (19. April 2012)

ach was der rockt  bis bald am erli^^


----------



## volcom_stoned (19. April 2012)

Ich habe Freitag 15.00 meinen letzten Vortrag in meinem Studium! Juuuuhuuuuuuu!
Drückt mir die Daumen und ich wünsche euch den größten Spaß....

@ Jens....Samstag gehts loaaaass!!!!! Auf nach Willingen/Winterberg und Sonntag Gudensberg....mir kribbelts schon in den Händen und Füßen


----------



## KeilerKopf (19. April 2012)

viel spaß euch beiden  sind morgen ab 15:30 ca. wieder da


----------



## KeilerKopf (19. April 2012)

ach so und viel erfolg für deinen vortrag!^^


----------



## BullsCobra (19. April 2012)

..von mir auch


----------



## McGeifer (19. April 2012)

Bin auch scho ganz ****rich  .. aber Winterberg werden wir wohl eher auslassen is dann zu viel sinnlose fahrerei .. Willing eftzt schon für einen Tag ....

Und nimm Wasserdichte Kleidung mit .. wird nene fuechtes Wochenende wenn man den Wetterfröschen glauben darf..

grüße


----------



## don.old.sql (20. April 2012)

jo viel Erfolg Richard also wir sind heut gegen 15:30Uhr Erle treffen uns 15Uhr winzlow und Rene kommt dann auch gegen 15:30 falls noch wer lust und Laune hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~joe~ (20. April 2012)

Werd auch Heut hinkommen, Uhrzeit weiß ich noch ned so genau aber wohl auch sowas in Richtung 15Uhr.
Bin mit nen schwarzen Radon Fully unterwegs und wohl der einzige mit keinen FF Helm ^^


----------



## der Furby (20. April 2012)

solangs nicht pisst,ist alles okay


----------



## ~joe~ (20. April 2012)

Na bisher siehts ja noch ok aus und bei der Vorrausgesagten Regenmenge solltes im Fall der Fälle wohl max nen kleiner schauer sein...


----------



## BC-23 (20. April 2012)

Moin Jungs!

Wenn sich s Wetter hält bin ich au gegen drei da...


Bis dann...


----------



## BullsCobra (20. April 2012)

@Zoda: Wie machen wir denn das jetz morgen? Wo und vor allem wann wollen wir uns treffen? Ich hab mein Rad bei BikeandSnow stehen, kann also ab 1000 dabei sein


----------



## KeilerKopf (21. April 2012)

war lustig gestern!  gefahren sind wir ja auch ein paar mal


----------



## don.old.sql (21. April 2012)

die erste Runde nachm Regen war auf jedenfall der reinste Eiertanz


----------



## ~joe~ (21. April 2012)

Naja zum Schluss gings dann doch wieder.
Heut auch wieder jemand von euch da?Werd wohl so in ner halben h oder so hinter fahrn, vieleicht sieht man sich ja wieder...


----------



## KeilerKopf (21. April 2012)

tomme is heute da und sicherlich noch einige andere.. hab mir n infekt eingefangen... ich kotz ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BC-23 (21. April 2012)

KeilerKopf schrieb:


> war lustig gestern!  gefahren sind wir ja auch ein paar mal



Fand s au ziemlich geil!


----------



## KeilerKopf (21. April 2012)

hoffe dein arm is wieder fit^^


----------



## der Furby (21. April 2012)

Dafür ist meine Schulter im Eimer  xD hab da mal probiert: Schulterramme gegen Erdboden .nächste mal mit mehr Luft vorne,sodass der Reifen nicht mehr einknicken kann.


----------



## BC-23 (21. April 2012)

KeilerKopf schrieb:


> hoffe dein arm is wieder fit^^




Naja, war schon besser...


----------



## don.old.sql (22. April 2012)

klingt ja nicht grad viel versprechend?


----------



## der Furby (22. April 2012)

Ich fall erstmal aus -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~joe~ (22. April 2012)

Wow durch den Sturz Gestern?Is ordentlich angeschwollen oder wie?


----------



## der Furby (22. April 2012)

Angeschwollen ist nix.aber ordentlich gestaucht.


----------



## _Berserker_ (23. April 2012)

So wie schauts aus diesen freitag wieder ne schöne Runde ab gehen so ab ca. 15 h ?????


----------



## don.old.sql (23. April 2012)

bin bis 16uhr schuften könnt aber nachkommen -.-


----------



## KeilerKopf (23. April 2012)

yo robby  lenker hat schon bescheid gesagt


----------



## don.old.sql (24. April 2012)

@ BC-23

Tobi wolltest du nicht nach Steinach dieses We?


----------



## der Furby (24. April 2012)

oar,ich will da auch ma wieder hin..hab die tage erst bilder angeschaut...^^


----------



## ~joe~ (24. April 2012)

Hey Jungs,

hat von euch zufällig jemand nen Fox Van R bzw. RC Dämpfer in 200er Einbaulänge rumliegen den er verkaufen will?


----------



## BC-23 (24. April 2012)

don.old.sql schrieb:


> @ BC-23
> 
> Tobi wolltest du nicht nach Steinach dieses We?



Der wille is da, nur an der Umsetzung scheitert s mal wieder. Bin au noch nicht fit genug für nen ganzen Tag im Park. Komm gerade von meiner Feierabendrunde u bin ganz schön im A...

Neuer Termin ist jetzt 12.5. ggf. au WiBe...
...und 17.5. DirtMasters! 

Werde Sonntag versuchen wieder nach Jena kommen. Is wer am Start?

BC


----------



## _Berserker_ (24. April 2012)

sind auf alle fälle auch wieder am start sonntag denk ma das es bei mir so ab 14 uhr rum wird da vorher noch arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don.old.sql (25. April 2012)

Denke mal Sonntag auf alle Fälle mit Freitag weiß ich noch nicht genau kann sein das ich nochmal nach Feierabend wohin muss da wirds nix mit biken... aber erstmal abwarten.


----------



## KeilerKopf (25. April 2012)

na dann bis spätestens sonntag, dave


----------



## ~joe~ (25. April 2012)

Denke das ich auch definitiv Fr wieder da sein werd und dann sicher auch nochmal Sa oder So.


----------



## KeilerKopf (25. April 2012)

sehr gut "joe"  du mit deinen killer pedal-pins... 

waren heute auch, war bombe! freitag gehts dann erneut scharf und sonnabend und sonntag...  wird anstrengend!


----------



## _Berserker_ (26. April 2012)

aber sowas von Küni und denk dran vorher nicht zu viel bein training machen


----------



## ~joe~ (26. April 2012)

Solang man sich die Pins nich ins Bein haut, sind die extrem geil ^^
Was für ne Feder hast du eig in deinen Van?


----------



## KeilerKopf (26. April 2012)

icke? ne 450er... is glaube ich genau richtig..


----------



## volcom_stoned (27. April 2012)

Ich beehre die Erle heute ma wieder. Ich habe noch keine bestimmte Zeit, aber spätestens 16.00 bin ich für 1 bis 2h da...


----------



## BC-23 (29. April 2012)

Bin nachher so nach 15:00 am Start...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeilerKopf (29. April 2012)

treffen uns auch 15 uhr in der stad, bis nachher


----------



## volcom_stoned (30. April 2012)

Ich schaue morgen ma wieder vorbei. Ist jemand da?


----------



## don.old.sql (30. April 2012)

Richi vielleiht ic mal sehen weiß noch nicht genau schreib dir ne sms falls ja ok


----------



## volcom_stoned (30. April 2012)

jup


----------



## don.old.sql (1. Mai 2012)

15 Uhr Erle wer Böcke hat


----------



## BC-23 (1. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeilerKopf (1. Mai 2012)

cooler scheiss =D


----------



## ~joe~ (1. Mai 2012)

Poser


----------



## McGeifer (1. Mai 2012)

wer issn der Herr in der Mitte? Endlich mal einer mit ner ordentlichen Gabel


----------



## McGeifer (3. Mai 2012)

Mal wieder was neues von mir freu mich über jedes "gefällt mir"


----------



## _Berserker_ (4. Mai 2012)

so Boys morgen wiederherstellungs Arbeiten dank der Forstarbeiter! Die haben das obere Roadgap und denn Kicker ins zweite Bombenloch zerstört wer bock hat rum kommen!!!!!! Ansonsten Sonntag wie immer schöne Runde Heizen


----------



## don.old.sql (7. Mai 2012)

@  Jens 

das der Tobias, der Bildposter


----------



## McGeifer (7. Mai 2012)

ahja


----------



## McGeifer (7. Mai 2012)

hier noch was ..


----------



## don.old.sql (10. Mai 2012)

Morgen bin ich mit Robby wieder am Start wer Lust hat sich anzuschließen denk mal so gegen spätestens 16uhr sind wir da.


----------



## ~joe~ (10. Mai 2012)

Werd auch Morgen da sein aber schon Stück früher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeilerKopf (11. Mai 2012)

ich denke er hat keine gabel?


----------



## der Furby (12. Mai 2012)

ich kann frühestens erst ab Dienstag wieder fahren...BMO braucht zu lange zur Lieferung einer HR Bremse


----------



## KeilerKopf (12. Mai 2012)

die lieferzeiten von BMO gehen mit langsam hart auf den sack ey...


----------



## ~joe~ (15. Mai 2012)

Moin

grad neuen Dämpfer von der Post geholt nun wollt ich mal fragen ob schon mal jemand von euch die Dämpferbuchsen gewechselt hat?!
Will das allein machen nach den Beschreibungen die ich bisher gelesen hab scheint das ja nich so schwer zu sein nur falls es mal zu Problemen kommen sollte 

So lief alles bisher Problemlos, nur mal ne Frage hat jemand hier zufällig das passende Werkzeug um Lager/Dämpfer einzupressen?


----------



## lire89 (16. Mai 2012)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> grad neuen Dämpfer von der Post geholt nun wollt ich mal fragen ob schon mal jemand von euch die Dämpferbuchsen gewechselt hat?!
> Will das allein machen nach den Beschreibungen die ich bisher gelesen hab scheint das ja nich so schwer zu sein nur falls es mal zu Problemen kommen sollte
> ...



Ich hab das beim Velo Ride Club machen lassen für einen Apel und 'n Ei. Ist ne Sache von 5 Minuten.

Ciao René


----------



## ~joe~ (16. Mai 2012)

Joa ich weiß das es nich viel kosten würde es machen zu lassen, aber ich wollts mal selbst machen. So einfach um unabhängiger zu werden 
Aber hab im Netz jetzt auch noch einige Möglichkeiten gefunden wie es ohne Spezialwerkreug gut gehen soll.Insofern sollte der Hobel am WE wieder rundlaufen ^^


----------



## _Berserker_ (21. Mai 2012)

so morgen mit Dave die neue Bude einfahren hat noch wer Bock???


----------



## ~joe~ (21. Mai 2012)

Is es wohl doch kein tues geworden?!


----------



## _Berserker_ (21. Mai 2012)

ne ist doch keins geworden bin aber mit meiner wahl mehr als zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Berserker_ (24. Mai 2012)

So wie schauts aus wer hat bock am Montag ne ordentliche runde zu heizen ???


----------



## BC-23 (25. Mai 2012)

Wenn s nicht ganz so warm ist, bin ich am Start...


----------



## Bikerredstar (28. Mai 2012)

KeilerKopf schrieb:


> die lieferzeiten von BMO gehen mi[r] langsam hart auf den sack ey...



...warte seit 4 (!) Woche auf Dämpferbuchsen für's Tourenbike  Aber da mein Knie seit 3 Tagen dick und blau ist, ist's fast egal... Doc vermutet Kreuzband


----------



## Zoda (28. Mai 2012)

heile dämpferbuschsen werden überbewertet ... Das klingt nicht gut, ich wünsch dir ne gute besserung!


----------



## Bikerredstar (30. Mai 2012)

Zoda schrieb:


> heile dämpferbuschsen werden überbewertet ... Das klingt nicht gut, ich wünsch dir ne gute besserung!



...danke!


----------



## don.old.sql (30. Mai 2012)

Jo gute Besserung! Montag klingt gut Robby hab 14Uhr schluss denke das passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Berserker_ (30. Mai 2012)

allright dann treffen wir uns montag 15 an der rewe hab montag noch frei


----------



## _Berserker_ (1. Juni 2012)

Samstag ab 10uhr mit Richard am start wer Bock hat rumkommen!!!


----------



## McGeifer (1. Juni 2012)

ma schaun .. könnt sein ich schau gegen mittag mal vorbei ... denke mal so gegen 13-14 uhr sofern ihr da noch da seit ..


----------



## McGeifer (2. Juni 2012)

Bin da... wo seit ihr denn?


----------



## volcom_stoned (4. Juni 2012)

Wieso VERDAMMMT nochmal bekomme ich nie eine Benachrichtigung, das hier was gepostet wurde?


----------



## don.old.sql (5. Juni 2012)

Hab ich auch grad bekommen


----------



## don.old.sql (7. Juni 2012)

*ERLE / REDERBERCH*​ 
Da Richard vom 15. bis 17.06. ma wieder in Jena ist. Hat er mit Jens  geplant am Samstag erst an die Erle zu machen und dann den Tag in  Erdmannsdorf ausklingen zu lassen. Vielleicht hat ja noch wer Lust?  ​ 

*Datum:  * 


16.06.2012
*Ort: * 


Erlkönig - JENA


Rederberch - ERDMANNSDORF
*Treffpunkt:* 


Erle *10 UHR*
*Zusagen (Unsicher):* 


Richard, Jens(KFZ), Robby, Ralf(KFZ), Dave(KFZ), Renè(KFZ), Lenker(KFZ)


----------



## lire89 (7. Juni 2012)

...klingt gut,

wenn ich da bin, komme ich mit. KFZ vorhanden. Ich melde mich nochmal Freitagabend (15.6.).

Ciao René


----------



## volcom_stoned (9. Juni 2012)

Ich habe leider einen Fehler gemacht. Ich kann erst am 23. den ganzen Tag fahren! Ich hoffe wir können das noch umlegen

Grüße,
Richard


----------



## lire89 (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo Bikesportgemeinde,

ich bin dieses WE und nächstes WE (Mad East Enduro) leider raus.

Ciao René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (7. Juli 2012)

Bin heut ab mittag an der Erle .. noch jemand da?


----------



## McGeifer (9. Juli 2012)

Bin am Mittwoch ab ca.17.30 mit Kumpel an der Erle.. evt. sieht man sich ja.


----------



## Schnitte (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo an alle,

wie der Zufalls so will, werde ich ab Oktober in Jena wohnen. Nun habe ich einiges gelesen, zwecks Trails in und um Jena. Deshalb wollte ich mal anfragen, ob feste Zeiten gibt, an denen man sich trifft?
Ob es einen MTB orientierten Verein in Jena gibt? Ob es auch am WE mal zu Gruppenfahrt in diverse Bikeparks (z.B.: Steinach, Bozi Dar, o.ä.) gibt?
Gibt es in Jena eigentlich irgendwo einen Pumptrack oder 4X Strecken? Abgesehen von Pößneck 

Kurz zu mir, ich bin Studentin im Fachgebiet VWL und fröhne dem Fahrradfahren seit 2007. Wobei ich aus dem Bereich Rennrad komme. 2010 hat es mich dann auf ein DH Bike verschlagen und seither betreibe ich DH, Freeride und XC so viel wie es geht. Seit März 2012 fahre ich nebenher ein wenig 4X und dieses Jahr ein paar Rennen des MDC mit.

Wäre klasse Menschen kennen zu lernen die ähnliche Interesse haben und von denen ich noch einiges Lernen kann 

Grüße


----------



## KeilerKopf (11. Juli 2012)

willkommen bei uns  (wenns so weit ist)

trails gibt es in jena genug, man muss nur wissen wo und der sogenannte erlkönig, als lokaler downhill-spot verspricht auch genug action...

... vllt sieht man sich ja bald mal


----------



## MOHTman (11. Juli 2012)

Bin auch vor garnicht all zu langer Zeit von Leipzig nach Jena gezogen und habe mich total gefreut, da es hier mehr Berge und Strecken zu geben scheint. 

Aber bevor ich mir die Strecken anschauen konnte, hab ich mir nat. das Schlüsselbein beim Fußball  gebrochen... aber keine Sorge, ich meld mich bei Bedarf wieder. Vielleicht ist ja im Oktober/November gutes Wetter und der Arm noch dran. ^^


----------



## Zoda (11. Juli 2012)

Gutes Wetter ist sekondär, hauptsache halbwegs trocken von oben, oder wenigstens Temperaturen unter dem Gefrierpunkt, den rest erledigt Kleidung und Wille .


----------



## ~joe~ (11. Juli 2012)

Trails gibts hier schön viele, Pumptrack aufjedenfall einen in Göschwitz.Der is zwar relativ klein aber an sich nich so schlecht um sich mal ne Runde auszupowern ^^


----------



## Schnitte (12. Juli 2012)

na das klingt ja super
und schön, dass es einen Ex-Leipziger hier auch gibt  da hat man gleich einen Verbündeten 

kleiner Pumptrack? Na besser als nichts  denke jeder Pumptrack hilft um an der Arm-Bein-Pump-Muskulatur zu helfen

da freue ich mich somit schon auf die neuen Trails


----------



## xXHaudegenXx (16. Juli 2012)

Hiho,

fahre heute gegen mittag mal zum jenzig hoch und nachmittags so gegen 15/16 uhr nehm ich auch zum erstenmal die erle ins visier!wohne in gera, arbeite aber mittlerweile in jena und da ich bei mir schon alles abgegrast habe fange ich nun im jenaer kreis an nach trails zu suchen!vlei sieht man sich, fahre ne blaue alutech fanes!

mfg ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXHaudegenXx (16. Juli 2012)

p.s. werde diese woche auch mal braunlage testen!also wer lust hat,melden!

bis denne


----------



## Schnitte (16. Juli 2012)

sind Freitag in Braunlage  falls du das Zeit und Lust hast sieht man sich vielleicht


----------



## don.old.sql (16. Juli 2012)

Willkommen Schnitte & Mohtman


----------



## MOHTman (17. Juli 2012)

Ja Zoda, ich kanns nur hoffen nachdem ich meinen Arm gerade so wieder unter Anstrengung auf den Tisch heben kann

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt: morgen Röntgen und auf Belastungsfreigabe hoffen.


----------



## Zoda (18. Juli 2012)

was kannst du nur hoffen? das das wetter besser wird? man kann auch bei regen fahren, das fetzt sogar richtig, wenn man ein mal richtig nass ist, machen pfützen richtig spaß! hab ich gestern erlebt, wir sind quasi bei regen losgefahrn (1800)... was macht die belastungsfreigabe?


----------



## MOHTman (18. Juli 2012)

Komme gerade vom Arzt: in drei Wochen hab ich nen weiteren Röntgentermin. 
Bis dahin darf ich nichts belasten. Auch wenn es sich gut anfühlt, ist der Spalt noch erkennbar 

Zum Wetter kann ich ja nur sagen: es ist ok, solange die Strecke nicht weggespült wird. Hab da meine Erfahrungen aus Leipzig. Aber vielleicht ist der Boden hier ja besser^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don.old.sql (19. Juli 2012)

Also Samstag 13Uhr Erle wir werden paar Reparaturarbeiten am Freeride vornehmen die Anlieger sind so gut wie tot und bissel fahren un son Unfug treiben also wer Böcke hat.


----------



## KeilerKopf (19. Juli 2012)

bin dabei, wie gesagt


----------



## m.rexer (19. Juli 2012)

Servus,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob mir hier ein paar sagen können, wo es gute Sprünge gibt? Ich möchte einen Freund fotografieren, allerdings hab ich noch nicht wirklich viel plan, wo es hier gute Strecken gibt...

Würde mich über ein paar Tipps freuen

Grüße


----------



## don.old.sql (19. Juli 2012)

Erlkönig wenns Richtung DH, FR und Burgau Grenzstrasse bei Dirt


----------



## m.rexer (19. Juli 2012)

don.old.sql schrieb:


> Erlkönig wenns Richtung DH, FR und Burgau Grenzstrasse bei Dirt



Könntest du das mal bitt ebei google maps makieren?  bzw. was ist dh und fr?


----------



## Zoda (19. Juli 2012)

DH=Downhill
FR=Freeride


----------



## m.rexer (19. Juli 2012)

achso....beim erlkönig solln ja gute sprünge sein, dann würde das passen, weiß jetzt auch wo der ist


----------



## don.old.sql (19. Juli 2012)

gib bei google map jena erlkönig ein wenn dort bist isn teich mit der statur 20m dahinter stehst am fuß der strecke oder im fb gibts den ort unter "downhill und freeride zentrum am erlkönig" da is auch mackiert wann wollt ihr das machen?


----------



## m.rexer (19. Juli 2012)

ok, danke...morgen gegen 13-14 uhr


----------



## don.old.sql (19. Juli 2012)

kein ding wie gesagt falls ihr samstag zeit habt könnter da auch 13uhr rum dort sein sind wir auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rexer (19. Juli 2012)

also ich fahr selber nicht, mach nur fotos...mein bike ist dafür glaube nicht ausgelegt^^


----------



## McGeifer (20. Juli 2012)

werd dann auch gegen mittag aufschlagen .. hab ihr schaufel spitzhacke und was zum hämmern ?


----------



## don.old.sql (20. Juli 2012)

Robby kommt 13Uhr es ist was unten aber wenn noch was mitbringen kannst wäre gut
Fäustel und Hacke klingt super Spaten sind da


----------



## McGeifer (21. Juli 2012)

mitbringen ist schlecht komm mit der bahn und hab nix dergleichen daheim


----------



## _Berserker_ (6. August 2012)

So mit O haben die letzten Tage mal mit der Schaufel, Süitzhacke,Holz, Erde und der schubkarre verbracht und nen bissel Ausgebesert Erneuert und neu Gebaut also mal wieder Rumkommen und ne ordentliche runde miteinander Heizen!!


----------



## don.old.sql (7. August 2012)

jo fleißige bienen waren wir


----------



## xXHaudegenXx (8. August 2012)

Moin moin,

also mein respekt habt ihr schon mal, die erle hat es wirklich in sich!weiss was das für eine schweisstreibende arbeit ist und find es wirklich gut das es leute gibt die sich kümmern!also habt dank!

mfg ich


----------



## BC-23 (21. August 2012)

Moinsen!

Ich werf mal für n Samstag Steinach in den Raum!

Kommt noch wer mit?


----------



## Beach90 (21. August 2012)

Hey, 

möchte wer aus Jena ne Fahrgemeinschaft zur Eurobike bilden?
ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (31. August 2012)

morgen Steinach wer ist dabei?


----------



## BC-23 (31. August 2012)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> morgen Steinach wer ist dabei?



Sorry, bin morgen arbeiten, aber wäre am 8./9. ggf. mit dabei.


----------



## McGeifer (24. September 2012)

Sonntag am Erli





Wems gefällt .... liken


----------



## BC-23 (25. September 2012)

Schick!


----------



## KeilerKopf (25. September 2012)

geile action und geiles bild jens!!


----------



## McGeifer (25. September 2012)

jo thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (12. Oktober 2012)

und hier noch eins ... "Gefällt mir" gefällt mir


----------



## McGeifer (29. November 2012)

Habs doch tatsächlich in die Auswahl fürs morgige Foto des tages geschafft. Würde mich über ein paar "Gefällt mir" super freuen ...


----------



## gibberelli (15. Mai 2013)

Whats up? (im JenaTeil2 gehts nur noch um Verkehr)


----------



## McGeifer (15. Mai 2013)

naja.. scheint so als währe ich hier der einzige der noch was tippt .. ab und zu ^^ ....


----------



## Zoda (15. Mai 2013)

naja, getippt hab ich ja auch ab und an, nur wenn sich keiner meldet brauch man auch nich tippen


----------



## McGeifer (15. Mai 2013)

jo dad stimmt .. dank Facebook und co. passiert hier halt nix mehr groß .... leider


----------



## BC-23 (15. Mai 2013)

Kommt jemand von euch am Samstag mit auf s Dirt Masters?


----------



## gibberelli (15. Mai 2013)

Bilders


----------



## BC-23 (21. August 2013)

Heut zufällig jemand am Start?

Will nachher mal ne Runde fahren...


----------



## McGeifer (12. März 2015)

Will den Fred hier mal wieder beleben.

Sonntag gibts wieder ne kleine Enduro-Tour. Wer bock hat 10Uhr vor dem Kaufland Lobeda-West. Geplant ist Leutratal/Cospoth.

Werde jetzt öfter auf kleine Touren einladen also scheut euch nicht mal vorbei zu schauen, ich beiße nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokernthief (5. April 2015)

Um mal mit zu beleben... Find ich ne gute Idee.


----------



## McGeifer (7. April 2015)

na wenigsten einer


----------



## Rundblick (19. April 2015)

Hätte ich das mal ehr gelesen, habe heute 2 mit Enduros gesehen die bei Göschwitz an der Kirche vorbei sind. Das wart ihr doch ganz bestimmt. Ich selbst war südlich der A4 auf Tour, habe aber nur nen 29er Hardtail und könnte bergab warscheinlich kaum mithalten.


----------



## jokernthief (22. April 2015)

Alles ne Frage des Willens...


----------



## McGeifer (22. April 2015)

Jo dad stimmt ^^ Aber hier und da wirds schon ungemütlich ohne Federung hinten.


----------



## Rundblick (22. April 2015)

Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## McGeifer (22. Juni 2015)

Heyho...

Hat die Woche jemand Lust auf die eine oder andere Enduro Tour? Hab die ganze Woche frei...


----------



## frx_Bender (24. Juni 2015)

Hey Cyborg, ich werde morgen abend wohl mit nem Kumpel unterwegs sein, vielleicht klappts ja und man trifft sich irgendwo. Wird bei uns aber wohl eher langsameres Tempo..


----------



## McGeifer (24. Juni 2015)

Jo wo wollt ihr denn lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rundblick (24. Juni 2015)

ich würd auch mitkommen


----------



## frx_Bender (24. Juni 2015)

noch nichts genaues geplant. Evtl. Kernberge oder Napoleonstein mit jeweils Abfahrten und wieder hoch. Start ist ca. 18:00 in Nord, Dauer ca. 3 Stunden. Man könnte sich ja irgendwo treffen wo es passt. Bin aber auch für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## Rundblick (24. Juni 2015)

ich komm dann aus winzerla zum treffpunkt gefahren, sagt dann bescheid wo das ist.


----------



## frx_Bender (25. Juni 2015)

So, Kumpel hat mir für heute abgesagt da er krank ist. Bin also völlig frei für Vorschläge. Könnte ab ca. 17:30. Treffpunkt ist auch egal, würde mit dem Auto hinkommen. Sagt Bescheid ob und wo.


----------



## stefanboheme (15. Februar 2021)

Moin Leute!

Hab mir nach 5 Jahren Pause wieder ein Fully zugelegt. Mag kleinere, knackige Feierabendrunden ca. 20-30km und bis ca. 500hm, gerne technische Abfahrten.

Gern regelmäßig 2x wöchentlich unter der Woche. Wenn es uns richtig bockt dann auch gern am Wochenende längere Touren.

Wer kennt gute Trails in Jena und/oder hat Lust sich zu aktivieren? Einfach bei mir melden.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## justux (9. März 2021)

Hej Stefan, ich ahne, dass sich schon Leute per PN gemeldet haben, aber wenn du noch nach Gleichgesinnten suchst, dann können wir gern mal ne Runde gemeinsam drehen. 
Morgen, übermorgen? (Bin im HomeOffice, geht von meiner Seite also auch tagsüber.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanboheme (11. März 2021)

Hi Justus,

ist um ehrlich zu sein viel zu ruhig hier! 😱

Wird Zeit, dass sich das ändert! 😎🤩

Ich schick Dir mal meine Nummer per PN.


----------



## RealJoe (12. März 2021)

Hi. Aufgrund von Krankheit und Umzug sind viele meiner Kumpels ausgefallen bzw. weggebrochen . Immer alleine fahren macht keinen Spaß. Daher suche ich in und um Jena Leute zum Rad fahren(gern auch mal wieder weiter weg, wenn Corona das zulässt).
Ich fahre zur Zeit durchschnittlich 25-35km / 500-1500hm pro Ausfahrt. Aber das ist kein Muss =)
Zu meiner Person: 29 Jahre alt, fahre Trail,AM, XC Räder. Bin seit 3 Jahren begeisterter MTB Fahrer. Liebe technische Abfahrten. Jumps sind noch nicht so meins^^ aber wird.
Grüße


----------



## aggressor2 (14. März 2021)

Tach. Ich fahre regelmäßig, wenn auch dann meistens unter der Woche abends. Ich kenn mich auch einigermaßen gut aus. Bin schon ein paar Jahre in Jena. Schreibt mir mal, wenn jemand Bock hat.


----------



## aggressor2 (31. März 2021)

Hat morgen Vormittag zufällig jemand Zeit und Lust auf ne Runde?


----------



## stefanboheme (2. April 2021)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Hat morgen Vormittag zufällig jemand Zeit und Lust auf ne Runde?


Zu spät gesehen - wäre wegen der Arbeit aber eh nicht gegangen.

Wie sieht es Oster-Montag bei Dir aus?


----------



## aggressor2 (2. April 2021)

stefanboheme schrieb:


> Zu spät gesehen - wäre wegen der Arbeit aber eh nicht gegangen.
> 
> Wie sieht es Oster-Montag bei Dir aus?


Schlecht.


----------



## IDunknown (20. Oktober 2021)

Servus, ich wäre auch gelegentlich am Start (Anfänger). Hättet ihr eine Idee, wo man in Jena das Rad vom gröbsten Schmutz säubern kann? Hab daheim leider keine Möglichkeit...


----------



## Rundblick (20. Oktober 2021)

Die SB Waschanlagen der Tankstellen. Einfach 50 ct in den Automaten werfen


----------



## Mr.Hahn (20. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. Oktober 2021)

Was zählt denn nun als oberstes Gesetz? Thüringer Waldgesetz, oder die Tafeln unter der Eule? Solche Artikel stiften nur Verwirrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rundblick (20. Oktober 2021)

Das Thüringer Waldgesetz zählt. Auch die Horizontale ist ein "Rad- und Wanderweg". Außerhalb der Wege darf nicht gefahren werden.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. Oktober 2021)

Rundblick schrieb:


> Das Thüringer Waldgesetz zählt.


So habe ich das auch verstanden. Bestehende Wege sind in Ordnung, sofern die Rücksicht und (Fahr)Technik es zulässt, neue Trails sind tabu. Damit kann man doch leben.


----------



## Rundblick (20. Oktober 2021)

Natürlich kann man auch den Frust verstehen wenn motorisierte Biker (also Gelände Motorräder und Quads) die Natur vernichten. Dass man dann alle zwei Radfahrer über einen Kamm schert, ist da auch nicht in Ordnung


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Oktober 2021)

Ich glaub das Naturschutzgesetz steht noch überm Waldgesetz. Und da steht sicher drin, dass man garnich auf schmalen Wegen fahrn darf...


----------



## SPBaumann (20. Oktober 2021)

Rundblick schrieb:


> Das Thüringer Waldgesetz zählt. Auch die Horizontale ist ein "Rad- und Wanderweg". Außerhalb der Wege darf nicht gefahren werden.


Wobei meines Wissens nach im Gesetzt steht, dass nur Forststraßen (also PKW/LKW-fähig) für Fahrradfahrer freigegeben sind. Die Mittlere Horizontale in den Kernbergen zählt da nicht mit dazu. Große Teile der SaaleHorizontale schon. Am besten die Wander-PrimeTime meiden und defensiv/freundlich auftreten. Dann klappt es auch mit der Mittleren Horizontalen ...

Edit: aggressor2 war schneller


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Oktober 2021)

Das Thüringer Waldgesetz wurde letztens geändert. Demnach darf man nicht mehr nur 'befestigte Wege' als Radfahrer nutzen, sondern jetz auch 'feste Wege'. Befestigte Wege sind Forststraßen, feste Wege sind schmalere etablierte Wege. 

Zum Naturschutz: http://www.geoproxy.geoportal-th.de/geoclient/control

Die Steuerung ist etwas umständlich, aber auf der rechten Seite kann man sich die Schutzgebiete des Naturschutzes anzeigen lassen. Und rund um Jena ist ALLES irgendwie geschützt. Von daher nützt uns das geänderte Waldgesetz im Ernstfall nicht besonders viel.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. Oktober 2021)

Radfahren doof, aber hunderte Wanderer pro Wochenende sind gut.    Willkommen in Deutschland.


----------



## Mr.Hahn (20. Oktober 2021)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Das Thüringer Waldgesetz wurde letztens geändert. Demnach darf man nicht mehr nur 'befestigte Wege' als Radfahrer nutzen, sondern jetz auch 'feste Wege'. Befestigte Wege sind Forststraßen, feste Wege sind schmalere etablierte Wege.


Es steht sogar was von "geeigneten Wegen" drin. Also alles Auslegungssache.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. Oktober 2021)

Am Ende sind das nur Texte auf Tafeln. In all den Jahren hatte ich einen(!) Vorfall mit einem Wanderer auf der Horizontale. Die restliche Zeit gab es nie irgendwelche Diskussionen, wenn war es durch rücksichtsloses Fahren in der Gruppe berechtigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pixel_Fehler (8. April 2022)

Moin Leute,
ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach Leuten für eine Regelmäßige Feierabendrunde, jetzt wo der Sommer in den Startlöchern steht. Hoffentlich gibt es Leute die Lust haben auf eine kleine unspektakuläre Runde?
Ich fahre durchschnittlich gut, habe kein Problem mit engen und abschüssigen Passagen, sowie vor kleineren Sprüngen. Aber hauptsächlich will ich einfach 1x-2x die Woche gemütlich ein paar Kilometer auf dem Rad sitzen und dabei im besten Fall nicht immer alleine unterwegs sein 
Fahre selbst ein 2019er Tyee Enduro. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, ich habe einen Husky der keinen Schlitten ziehen muss, aber so ist das wenn man genug Geld für ein MTB hat, aber nur für eins, dann soll es so viel wie möglich mitmachen können.


----------



## Mr.Hahn (8. April 2022)

Hi. Ich wäre gern dabei. Aus welcher Richtung Jenas kommst du denn?


----------



## SPBaumann (20. April 2022)

Und nun zu was ganz anderem: bekannte Gesichter in Funk & Fernsehen, v.a. aber im Internetz.


----------



## MattiK01 (5. September 2022)

Hi, bin etwas neu hier im Forum. Wollte mal fragen, ob es immernoch Menschen gibt, die vielleicht Lust hätten öfter mal ne Runde hier zu drehen? Bin fürs Studium in die Stadt gekommen und fahre meist in den Bereichen Jenzig, Kunitz und Nord generell.


----------



## RealJoe (6. September 2022)

MattiK01 schrieb:


> Hi, bin etwas neu hier im Forum. Wollte mal fragen, ob es immernoch Menschen gibt, die vielleicht Lust hätten öfter mal ne Runde hier zu drehen? Bin fürs Studium in die Stadt gekommen und fahre meist in den Bereichen Jenzig, Kunitz und Nord generell.


Für Feierabendrunden bin ich immer zu haben 👌🏻


----------



## MattiK01 (6. September 2022)

RealJoe schrieb:


> Für Feierabendrunden bin ich immer zu haben 👌🏻


Das klingt gut. Mein Rad müsste die Tage auch aus der Werkstatt wiederkommen, da können wir uns ja mal kurzschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (28. Oktober 2022)

Ein Bild ausm Forst hats auf die Startseite als Foto des Tages geschafft.






Ach und irgendwann demnächst wird eine IG Jena (DIMB) gegründet werden.

Im April/Mai gabs mal nen Pressetermin vom Stadtforst (KSJ) und der Stadtverwaltung, wo sie über Schäden berichten wollten, welche Mountainbiker im Wald anrichten würden. Ich hatte nur sehr kurzfristig am Morgen davor davon erfahren und bin da hin. Es waren auch zwei andere Mountainbiker mit. Es gab sogar beim MDR nen kurzen Beitrag im Thüringen Journal. Der wurde aber leider zwischenzeitlich gelöscht.

In der OTZ gabs nen Artikel dazu:




Ich bin zwar nich aufm Bild, aber mein Chef hat freundlicherweise meinen Namen im Artikel markiert.

Aus dem Ganzen hat sich jetzt seitens Maja und mir das Bestreben entwickelt den Forst und die Stadtverwaltung bei Fragen zum Thema Radfahren im Wald zu unterstützen. Und da einzelne Privatpersonen in Gesprächen mit der Verwaltung zu wenig Gewicht mitbringen hab ich bei der DIMB die Gründung der IG Jena angestoßen.
Dabei fehlt jetzt nur noch eine formale Zustimmung innerhalb der DIMB und danach werden die vorhandenen Mitglieder in der Region (Kreis Jena und SHK) imformiert, dass eine IG gegründet werden soll. Danach gibts ne vierwöchige Frist und dann wird die IG Jena gegründet.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand von euch Lust sich einzubringen.


----------



## PolleS (29. Oktober 2022)

Sehr cool, ne IG für Jena hat noch gefehlt. 👍
Das was aktuell offiziell an Strecken genehmigt wurde ist n bisschen witzlos.
Na mal schauen ob es vielleicht doch noch besser wird die kommenden Jahre. Trailparadies Jena wäre doch schön griffig für den Tourismus 😉


----------



## Marc40 (30. Oktober 2022)

Die haben schon vor 10 Jahren rumgeheult, als ich dort noch wohnte, wollten sich aber nicht wirklich mit der Thematik auseinander setzen. 
MTBiker, und ich meine nicht die XC-Forstwegefahrer, sind nun einmal da und haben Interessen.....es ist wie mit COVID, wir müssen uns damit arrangieren. Soll heißen, man muss etwas anbieten um sich in einen Konsens auf eine annähernde Mitte zu einigen. Bringt nichts nur mit der Gesetzesfahne zu wedeln. Dadurch ist das Fahren und Trailbauen nur illegal, aber weiterhin praktiziert 🙈🤷‍♂️

........


----------



## ThomasKi (Sonntag um 16:16)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ein Bild ausm Forst hats auf die Startseite als Foto des Tages geschafft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessant wäre doch ob sich etwas getan hat jetzt in der Winterpause. Davon abgesehen wäre auch mal interessant ob man mal ein paar Leute zum Radfahren zusammenführen kann. Eventuell kann man dabei auch mal über Möglichkeiten, Ideen (konstruktiv), zu möglichen sSrecken etc. besprechen. Vor ein paar Jahren geisterte mal die Nachricht einer Duldung der MHV's durch den Waldbesitzer herum. Aber nagelt mich bitte nicht drauf fest. Kann man denn vielleicht mal einen Stammtisch zum Beispiel ausrufen. Muss ja nicht jede Woche sein denke eher an monatl. oder im Quartal. Ich bin für Schabernack auf jeden Fall zu haben. Grüße!


----------



## aggressor2 (Montag um 07:32)

ThomasKi schrieb:


> Interessant wäre doch ob sich etwas getan hat jetzt in der Winterpause. Davon abgesehen wäre auch mal interessant ob man mal ein paar Leute zum Radfahren zusammenführen kann. Eventuell kann man dabei auch mal über Möglichkeiten, Ideen (konstruktiv), zu möglichen sSrecken etc. besprechen. Vor ein paar Jahren geisterte mal die Nachricht einer Duldung der MHV's durch den Waldbesitzer herum. Aber nagelt mich bitte nicht drauf fest. Kann man denn vielleicht mal einen Stammtisch zum Beispiel ausrufen. Muss ja nicht jede Woche sein denke eher an monatl. oder im Quartal. Ich bin für Schabernack auf jeden Fall zu haben. Grüße!


Die Gründung der IG ging seitens der DIMB leider nur sehr schleppend voran und die Rückmeldung der 12 Mitglieder in der Region sah auch eher mau aus. Es haben zwei Mitglieder Interesse bekundet und ich hatte bis jetzt seit 16.12. nur von einem Mitglied Antwort erhalten. 
Nichtsdestotrotz wird die IG Jena gegründet werden. Wann ist aber noch offen.

Ich bin definitiv für einen regelmäßigen Austausch, gerne auch aufm Fahrrad.

Die Duldung der MHV Trails durch die Waldbesitzer war bei mir als gegeben abgespeichert. Die zuletzt angelegten Wege wurden, wie seitens der Besitzer wohl gewünscht, nicht weiter genutzt und sind meines Wissens auch wieder verwildert und nicht nutzbar.

Ich geb nochmal Bescheid, wenn sich ein erstes Treffen anbahnt.


----------

